# Sammelthread Größenberatung für YT Bikes



## 2pi (27. November 2018)

Da die Anfragen bzgl. Größenberatung nicht weniger werden und sich in allen möglichen Threads finden, sollte man das vielleicht zentralisieren. So wird es wohl übersichtlicher.

Wenn ihr also unsicher seid, welche Größe die passende sein könnte, fragt aktuelle Besitzer.

*Mindestangaben:*
YT Modell
Laufradgröße
Körpergröße
Schrittlänge

Nennung von Vorlieben helfen natürlich auch bei der Beratung.


----------



## mattchuk (28. November 2018)

Ich fang an:

*Mindestangaben:*
Jeffsy
27.5
182cm
89cm

Ich hab nen eindeutigen Verdacht, aber lasse ich mir gerne hier bestaetigen.

Danke fuer die Hilfe
mattchuk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## closed (29. November 2018)

Hi,
Vielleicht ist es besser Mal zu sammeln was wer geordert hat bzw aktuell fährt. Anbei meine Angaben:

1,89
90er SL

Jeffsy AL Comp1 2016: XL
Capra AL LTD 2018: XL

Zusätzlich noch im Haus :
1.80
~80er SL

Capra AL Comp 2018: L


----------



## Blacksheep87 (29. November 2018)

@mattchuk bei dir würde ich L sagen

Bei mir:
186cm
86 SL

Jeffsy 27 AL one 2017 L

Wenn ich mal ein Capra bestelle dann 27,5 in XL, bei 29 wär ich mir sehr unsicher, da mir XL beim Proberollen extrem rießig vorkam.


----------



## OneTrustMan (30. November 2018)

193cm
93cm SL

>Capra 27 AL 2018 XXL
>Jeffsy 27 CF Pro 2017 XL


----------



## schnubbi88 (1. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich überlege, mir ein 29er jeffsy zuzulegen. Bin 1.90 groß bei 91 SL. Passt das XL da noch oder ist es schon grenzwertig ? Habe schon öfter gelesen, dass es doch sehr kurz sein soll. Möchte mich auf keinen Fall wie der affe auf dem Schleifstein fühlen


----------



## GeorgeP (2. Dezember 2018)

*Mindestangaben:*
Capra CF 2018 XL mit 35 mm Vorbau
27.5
187 cm
86 cm


----------



## 2pi (27. Dezember 2018)

Hört sich für mich nach L an.


----------



## 2pi (27. Dezember 2018)

Meine Daten:

1,78cm
SL 82-83cm

Jeffsy 27: M (wollte ein handliches Bike)
Capra 27: L


----------



## Knaller (31. Dezember 2018)

2pi schrieb:


> Meine Daten:
> 
> 1,78cm
> SL 82-83cm
> ...



Moin. Ich habe die gleiche Daten wie Du. Würde ein Jeffsy L nach Deiner Meinung auch noch funktionieren? 

VG


----------



## 2pi (31. Dezember 2018)

Jep, ein 27er in L würde noch gehen (zu 29 kann ich es nicht sagen und es gibt ja auch keine mehr).
Wenngleich die Sattelstütze komplett oder fast komplett versenkt bleibt. Überstandshöhe passt auch noch.
Willst du etwa gleich noch bestellen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller (31. Dezember 2018)

2pi schrieb:


> Jep, ein 27er in L würde noch gehen (zu 29 kann ich es nicht sagen und es gibt ja auch keine mehr).
> Wenngleich die Sattelstütze komplett oder fast komplett versenkt bleibt. Überstandshöhe passt auch noch.
> Willst du etwa gleich noch bestellen ?


Danke für die Info. Ja, ich würde es gerne zu dem Preis bestellen, aber ich glaube das ich eher mit dem M glücklich werden würde und L ein zu grosser Kompromiss werden würde. Ich mag es doch eher sportlich und agil. Dann bleibt nur auf einen Verdandrückläufer zu hoffen oder ich gucke mal in einem anderen Regal. 

Vg


----------



## buddlersen (2. Januar 2019)

@Knaller 
Das mit dem Versandrückläufer hat sich wohl erledigt, es gelten wieder die alten Preise. :'(
Bei deiner Größe hätte ich auf jeden Fall die L genommen, da das Jeffsy schon kürzer ausfällt, als das Capra.


----------



## buddlersen (8. Januar 2019)

Hier selber auch kurzer Bedarf:

Für den Fall eines Capra AL Comp:
29''
189/190 cm
93 cm SL
XL oder XXL mit Rückenschaden?


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Januar 2019)

buddlersen schrieb:


> Hier selber auch kurzer Bedarf:
> 
> Für den Fall eines Capra AL Comp:
> 29''
> ...


XXL, ganz klar. Das XXL ist eigentlich ein L mit langem Reach! Mir ist es mit 200/100 eher knapp.


----------



## MarKurte (8. Januar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> XXL, ganz klar. Das XXL ist eigentlich ein L mit langem Reach! Mir ist es mit 200/100 eher knapp.


Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, hast du 200cm Körpergröße bei 100cm Schrittlänge? Habe ich auch. Mir kam das XXL 29er Capra beim Probefahren optimal vor und ganz und garnicht wie ein L mit langem Reach  mein aktuelles XL Strive fühlt sich deutlich kleiner an. Bei 189cm würde ich definitiv nicht blind zum XXL Rahmen greifen, da es dann doch schon recht groß ist.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte vorher ein Trailster, 450Reach aber flacherer Sitzwinkel, das war ähnlich kompakt. Nix gegen kompakt. Aber richtig gross ist das XXL nicht, da gingen locker noch 2-4cm und steilerer Sitzwinkel.
Es ist aber kein trailiger Freerider ;}, so wie es der Fragesteller sucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (9. Januar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher ein Trailster, 450Reach aber flacherer Sitzwinkel, das war ähnlich kompakt. Nix gegen kompakt. Aber richtig gross ist das XXL nicht, da gingen locker noch 2-4cm und steilerer Sitzwinkel.
> Es ist aber kein trailiger Freerider ;}, so wie es der Fragesteller sucht.



Reichen Dir die 170mm der Sattelstütze eigentlich? Falls ja, ist der Stütze komplett im Rahmen versenkt? Weiß gerade nicht mehr, welche Länge die Sattelstütze bei meiner Probefahrt hatte...  Ansonsten schaue ich mich, während ich auf das Bike warte, schon mal nach einer 200mm Stütze um.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Januar 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Reichen Dir die 170mm der Sattelstütze eigentlich? Falls ja, ist der Stütze komplett im Rahmen versenkt? Weiß gerade nicht mehr, welche Länge die Sattelstütze bei meiner Probefahrt hatte...  Ansonsten schaue ich mich, während ich auf das Bike warte, schon mal nach einer 200mm Stütze um.


Ich hätte ja gern eine Bikeyoke verbaut gehabt, aber die ist zu kurz, auch in 185. Jetzt hab ich eine BrandX mit effektiv 165mm, das reicht normal (ist auf Anschlag rausgezogen). Ich finde es unangenehm, wenn die Stütze immer gleich zu tief durchrauscht und man dann im Eifer des Gefechts erst eine Zwischenposition suchen muss. Deshalb war auch die 170er e13 ein absolutes NoGo für mich.
Bei meiner 150er Fox am Hardtail hatte ich im Frühjahr in Finale auf den üblen Trails dann doch schmerzhafte Erlebnisse. Liegt aber auch am Hardtail. Am Trailster waren 150 selbst auf blockigsten Abfahrten völlig ausreichend (Spicak, Geiskopf jeweils DH, Punta Ala RockOh).


----------



## buddlersen (9. Januar 2019)

YT hat am Telefon bei 189 aufgrund der SL von 93 cm zur XXL geraten. Laut deren interner Tabelle geht das Capra XL bis 92,5 cm SL.

In irgendeinem Test der 2018er Capras Stand aber wiederum sinngemäß, dass YT im Grenzbereich zur größeren Größe rät, Fahrer, die beides testen konnten, sich jedoch auf der kleineren wohler fühlten.

Na toll.


----------



## Skydive93 (9. Januar 2019)

1,79, SL 83-84
Fahre ein Jeffsy in M - Sattelstütze ist bei mir 3 cm ausgezogen.



Fährt jemand ein Capra 27 mit 1.54 oder kleiner mit SL ~69-70 
Würde mich interessieren, ob das gut geht. Überstandshöhe wäre ja hier 678mm

Edit: denk fast da wirds mim Sitzrohr extrem eng


----------



## MTB-Hölli (10. Januar 2019)

Moin,

was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Größe 176
SL ca. 79-80

Würde ein Capra 27 in M ordern wollen. Fashre lieber aktiv als mir draufzusitzen.

Das 19er Capra hat ja jetzt einen 50er Vorbau im Gegensatz zum 18er, da war es 40mm


----------



## MarKurte (10. Januar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja gern eine Bikeyoke verbaut gehabt, aber die ist zu kurz, auch in 185. Jetzt hab ich eine BrandX mit effektiv 165mm, das reicht normal (ist auf Anschlag rausgezogen). Ich finde es unangenehm, wenn die Stütze immer gleich zu tief durchrauscht und man dann im Eifer des Gefechts erst eine Zwischenposition suchen muss. Deshalb war auch die 170er e13 ein absolutes NoGo für mich.
> Bei meiner 150er Fox am Hardtail hatte ich im Frühjahr in Finale auf den üblen Trails dann doch schmerzhafte Erlebnisse. Liegt aber auch am Hardtail. Am Trailster waren 150 selbst auf blockigsten Abfahrten völlig ausreichend (Spicak, Geiskopf jeweils DH, Punta Ala RockOh).


Ergo werde ich die 170mm trs+ einfach mal ausprobieren.. Danke dir. Verstehe nicht ganz, wie dir die 185 bikeyoke zu kurz sein kann, du aber ne 165mm fährst. Bei unserer beinlänge ist doch mehr immer besser


----------



## 2pi (10. Januar 2019)

MTB-Hölli schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
> 
> ...


Die größere Größe erfordert mehr Input vom Fahrer. Im Umkehrschluß sollten aktive Fahrer das größere nehmen. L würde für dich reichen. Die 10mm mehr Vorbau merkt man wahrscheinlich gar nicht wirklich in der "Körperstreckung".


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Januar 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Ergo werde ich die 170mm trs+ einfach mal ausprobieren.. Danke dir. Verstehe nicht ganz, wie dir die 185 bikeyoke zu kurz sein kann, du aber ne 165mm fährst. Bei unserer beinlänge ist doch mehr immer besser


Einstecktiefe!


----------



## MTB-Hölli (10. Januar 2019)

MTB-Hölli schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
> 
> ...



Laut YT bei 27" bis SL 81 Gr. M, danach Gr. L


----------



## MarKurte (10. Januar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Einstecktiefe!


got it!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (11. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte das neue Jeffsy 29 CF Pro Race bestellen, bin mir aber total unsicher mit der Größe. Ich fahre zur Zeit ein 2016 Capra AL Comp in XL, was mir super passt, aber auch nicht wirklich groß ist. Auf gerader Strecke eher zu klein.

Größe: 1,91cm
SL: 93cm
eher lange Arme

Einsatz: All Mountain mit vielen Hometrails. Aber auch mal normale Waldwege und relativ viele Anstiege. Kein Bikepark da ich das Capra habe.

Habt ihr ein Empfehlung?

Danke euch vielmals vorab.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Januar 2019)

Der Jens Staudt hat das XXL getestet. Das würde ich dir auch empfehlen, wenn du so wie er unterwegs bist.

PS:


----------



## MarKurte (11. Januar 2019)

Ohne jetzt deine finanzielle Lage zu kennen, würde ich an deiner Stelle schonmal nicht das Race bestellen, da dir aufgrund des Capras die 140mm der CF Comp/Pro reichen. Das separiert die Bikes etwas mehr. Falls die anderen Komponenten dein Kaufargument sind, habe ich nichts gesagt 
Das neue Jeffsy ist schon recht lang. Da das 2016er Capra vom Reach schon deutlich kürzer war und es dir von der Größe passt, würde ich kein XXL mit den 514mm Reach kaufen.

Andernfalls würden es deine Körpermaße schon zulassen 
Kenne deine Hometrails nicht, aber XL sollte das Minimum sein.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Januar 2019)

Ich würde mir auch kein Jeffsy zum Capra kaufen, das ist zu nah beieinander, grad in der Topversion. Und dann der krasse Größenunterschied...


----------



## MarKurte (11. Januar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich würde mir auch kein Jeffsy zum Capra kaufen, das ist zu nah beieinander, grad in der Topversion. Und dann der krasse Größenunterschied...



Ja, ich sehe es auch schon kommen. Das Capra liegt nachher in der Ecke und wird gar nicht mehr genutzt. 

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, das alte Capra zu verkaufen und auf ein XXL Capra 29 umzusteigen. Kann alles (wenn auch nicht ganz so gut klettern wie das Jeffsy) und braucht weniger Platz/Pflege als 2 Bikes.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Januar 2019)

Das ist halt immer sehr individuell.
Wenn ich Hometrails und Park mit vielen gebauten krassen Elementen habe, dass ist ein kompaktes Bike mit viel Federweg sinnvoll.
Wenn ich Hometrails und Park mit engen Flowtrails und nur kleineren Drops habe, reicht ein kompaktes Bike mit wenig Federweg.
Wenn ich Hometrails und Park mit schnellen langen Rumpelpassagen und krassen Drops habe, ist ein langes Bike mit viel Federweg besser.
Usw usf.

Und dann denkt man über einen zweiten Laufradsatz nach...der dann mit den vielen übrigen Teilen ja auch an einen Rahmen könnte...


----------



## lordbritannia (11. Januar 2019)

danke für euren input, aber so richtig sicher bin ich immer noch nicht. Ist das Jeffsy xxl für mich ne Nummer zu groß? Ist das XL genauso groß  wie mein Capra gerade? Oder sitze ich auf dem XXL entspannt drauf? Überschneidungen mit dem Capra wird es geben , das ist klar. Ich möchte aber wieder nen 29er fahren zum normalen Waldweg fahren und auch zum heizen auf hometrails. Dafür muss das Rädchen auch knallen können. Das Capra fährt eigentlich nur gerne bergrunter

Macht das Sinn für euch?


----------



## lordbritannia (11. Januar 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Ja, ich sehe es auch schon kommen. Das Capra liegt nachher in der Ecke und wird gar nicht mehr genutzt.
> 
> Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, das alte Capra zu verkaufen und auf ein XXL Capra 29 umzusteigen. Kann alles (wenn auch nicht ganz so gut klettern wie das Jeffsy) und braucht weniger Platz/Pflege als 2 Bikes.


Das Capra brauche ich noch da mein Sohn es auch fährt ✌️


----------



## lordbritannia (11. Januar 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt deine finanzielle Lage zu kennen, würde ich an deiner Stelle schonmal nicht das Race bestellen, da dir aufgrund des Capras die 140mm der CF Comp/Pro reichen. Das separiert die Bikes etwas mehr. Falls die anderen Komponenten dein Kaufargument sind, habe ich nichts gesagt
> Das neue Jeffsy ist schon recht lang. Da das 2016er Capra vom Reach schon deutlich kürzer war und es dir von der Größe passt, würde ich kein XXL mit den 514mm Reach kaufen.
> 
> Andernfalls würden es deine Körpermaße schon zulassen
> Kenne deine Hometrails nicht, aber XL sollte das Minimum sein.


Danke, aber genau das macht es so schwierig. Ich finde das xxl schon sehr lang, fast 5cm länger als mein derzeitiges Capra xl... puuh. Aber das ist nicht gefahren, sondern Theorie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (11. Januar 2019)

Dein XL Capra 16 ist größentechnisch vergleichbar mit dem neuen Jeffsy in L. Bei deiner Größe würdest du auf einem XL Jeffsy mit Sicherheit etwas weniger eingeengt sitzen.

Ich habe derzeit ein ähnliches Problem. Ich fahre noch ein XL Strive aus 2015, welches mir mit 200cm etwas zu klein ist. Damals gab es in der Preiskategorie einfach nichts größeres. 
Also bin ich diesen Sommer mal ein 29er Capra in XXL Probe gefahren und habe gemerkt, dass sich das ganze aufgrund der Größe für mich viel sicherer und handlicher anfühlt. Man sitzt endlich "im Fahrrad" und nciht mehr "oben drauf", falls du verstehst was ich meine. Deshalb wechsel ich jetzt zu einem 29er Capra in XXL.
Und genau DAS ist der Grund, wieso ich glaube, dass du deinem Capra keinen gefallen tust, wenn du Dir ein XL oder sogar XXL Jeffsy zulegst. Ich glaube nämlich, dass du damit schneller unterwegs sein wirst


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Januar 2019)

...


----------



## lordbritannia (12. Januar 2019)

hier die super schnelle Antwort von YT zum Thema Größe:

29 Jeffsy Pro Race -> XL oder XXL mit 1,91 und 93cm Schrittlänge...

"Aufgrund deiner Schrittlänge würde ich dir das Bike bereits in XXL empfehlen. Hier bist du von der Körpergröße her zwar im unteren Bereich, allerdings hättest du auf dem XL eine so überhöhte Sitzposition, dass das XXL einfach effizienter zu pedalieren wäre.

Ich hoffe das ist hilfreich für dich."


----------



## buddlersen (16. Januar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> XXL, ganz klar. Das XXL ist eigentlich ein L mit langem Reach! Mir ist es mit 200/100 eher knapp.


Es ist ein Capra 29 in XXL geworden, allerdings bin ich Stand heute nicht zufrieden. Es ist ein Gorilla-Rad (Sitzriesen...) und eher nicht für Leute mit nur langen Beinen. Der Reach-Wert passt im Stehen und bergrunter, aber der Abstand Lenker-Sattel für mich nicht beim Sitzen.

Die erste Maßnahme war, den Sattel ganz nach vorne zu stellen. Problem leider noch nicht gelöst. Wenn auch kurzfristig nichts über Lenker/Vorbau lösen lässt, muss das Rad wohl leider zurück und ein Jeffsy 29 XL/Meta 29 XL oder Specialized Enduro 29 XL werden (alle mit kürzerem Oberrohr) werden.

Was lässt die Optik-Polizei an Verunstaltungen (Rise/backsweep) beim Lenker zu und ab wann vermurkst man die Bergabgeometrie?


----------



## Undertaker (16. Januar 2019)

wie groß bist du denn? SL?


----------



## buddlersen (16. Januar 2019)

buddlersen schrieb:


> Hier selber auch kurzer Bedarf:
> 
> Für den Fall eines Capra AL Comp:
> 29''
> ...


Da steht's. YT hatte mir zur XXL geraten, da die XL laut interner Tabellen nur bis 92,5 cm SL zugelassen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (16. Januar 2019)

buddlersen schrieb:


> Da steht's.


Bei 93SL empfiehlt YT beim Jeffsy aber das XXL?! Wie schätzt du deine Armlänge ein?

Ich befürchte mit langen Beinen und nicht >1,93cm groß wird mit es schwierig bei YT.


----------



## buddlersen (16. Januar 2019)

Oberkante Schulterkapsel bis Handgelenk bei hängendem Arm: 65 cm


----------



## lordbritannia (16. Januar 2019)

buddlersen schrieb:


> Oberkante Schulterkapsel bis Handgelenk bei hängendem Arm: 65 cm


ähnlich bei mir...das würde ja bedeuten, dass du noch erhöhter auf dem XL sitzt, aber zumindest an den Lenker kommst... An meinem Capra XL 2016 sitze ich auch ziemlich hoch, daher ist das Capra für Geradeaus der Horror. Nur bergauf und natürlich bergab stehend zu gebrauchen.

Ich würde einen richtigen kurzen Vorbau (30mm) und eine Lenkererhöhung ausprobieren oder Specialized probefahren. Auf dem Specialized Enduro saß ich damals 2016 bei einer Probefahrt aber auch nicht anders als jetzt auf dem Capra...


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Januar 2019)

Ist der Vorbau länger als früher? Hat der über 50mm?
Sonst würde man es ja nicht merken - und einen 35er verbauen nutzt recht wenig, wenn das Gefühl der Länge dir so deutlich spürbar ist, dann geht es eher um 50mm gesamt zu lang. Dann kannst du mit 500er Reach einfach nicht.

Ich finde meins definitiv vom Sitzgefühl nicht lang - und zum Vergleich habe ich jede Menge anderer Bikes, die waren erheblich kleiner. Das Foto von meinem hast du ja gesehen.
Und deine Beinläge ist normal im Vergleich zu deiner Größe, das sind keine extra langen Beine. Ich hab 200/100.
Fehlt dir evtl Kraft in der Rumpfmuskulatur, so dass du nicht mit durchgestrecktem Rücken sitzen kannst und dich immer auf den Lenker stützen musst??

Wenn du damit nicht klar kommst, überlege nicht lang und schicke es zurück - und kauf dir ein Bike mit weniger Reach und längerem Sitzrohr. Also zB 480 Reach und 500er Sitzrohr.


----------



## MarKurte (16. Januar 2019)

buddlersen schrieb:


> Es ist ein Capra 29 in XXL geworden, allerdings bin ich Stand heute nicht zufrieden. Es ist ein Gorilla-Rad (Sitzriesen...) und eher nicht für Leute mit nur langen Beinen. Der Reach-Wert passt im Stehen und bergrunter, aber der Abstand Lenker-Sattel für mich nicht beim Sitzen.
> 
> Die erste Maßnahme war, den Sattel ganz nach vorne zu stellen. Problem leider noch nicht gelöst. Wenn auch kurzfristig nichts über Lenker/Vorbau lösen lässt, muss das Rad wohl leider zurück und ein Jeffsy 29 XL/Meta 29 XL oder Specialized Enduro 29 XL werden (alle mit kürzerem Oberrohr) werden.
> 
> Was lässt die Optik-Polizei an Verunstaltungen (Rise/backsweep) beim Lenker zu und ab wann vermurkst man die Bergabgeometrie?


Du könntest es definitiv mal mit einem kürzeren Vorbau und mehr Backsweep versuchen. Verbaut ist ja ein 50mm Vorbau... Damit kannst du den Lenker sicherlich um ca. 3 cm näher zu Dir bringen.
Zusätzlich wäre es evtl möglich die Gabel auf +1cm zu traveln?


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Januar 2019)

Stimmt, die Gabel ist ja tiefergelegt. Und die Fox ist eh schon flacher, oder?
Das hilft bestimmt, die auf die 170mm zu traveln, Vorbau bringt eher was fürs Fahrgefühl, aber nicht für die Länge. Den 1cm spürt man echt nicht!

Die Lenkerstellung mit den steil nach unten ragenden Bremshebeln sieht  merkwürdig aus, da kann man bestimmt noch etwas dran drehen.


----------



## MarKurte (16. Januar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Gabel ist ja tiefergelegt. Und die Fox ist eh schon flacher, oder?
> Das hilft bestimmt, die auf die 170mm zu traveln, Vorbau bringt eher was fürs Fahrgefühl, aber nicht für die Länge. Den 1cm spürt man echt nicht!
> 
> Die Lenkerstellung mit den steil nach unten ragenden Bremshebeln sieht  merkwürdig aus, da kann man bestimmt noch etwas dran drehen.


Ein kürzerer Vorbau macht größentechnisch doch einen größeren Unterschied, als das Traveln der Gabel, außer, dass sich beim Traveln zusätzlich der Stack erhöht.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Januar 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Ein kürzerer Vorbau macht größentechnisch doch einen größeren Unterschied, als das Traveln der Gabel, außer, dass sich beim Traveln zusätzlich der Stack erhöht.


Höherer Stack und damit kürzerer Reach.

Basteln ist ok, wenn man sich an sich wohlfühlt, aber es noch nicht optimal ist.

Ich hatte mich auf meins aus dem Karton kurz draufgesetzt, und es war super.

PS grad nachgeschaut, meins hat mit 170 Federweg 495 Reach, plus die Spacer.
Übrigens sieht der Sattel arg hoch aus, welche Sitzhöhe ist das? Ist da evtl zu viel Sag am Dämpfer??


----------



## Badener1984 (19. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

stehe auch vor einer Größenentscheidung und zwar will ich mir ein Capra 27 holen.
SL 76
Größe 173

Normalerweiße würde ich glaub in die Größe M reinfallen würde aber laut den Geodaten eher S bevorzugen.
Hatte auch schon ein Tues in S weiß aber die Daten der Geo nicht mehr aber es war schön verspielt und hat mir gefallen.
Jemand schon Erfahrung mit den selben Eckdaten ?


----------



## CHBD (19. Januar 2019)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

Ich möchte mir ein Capra CF Pro 29 holen.

Ich bin 187 cm groß und habe eine SL von 86cm.

Passt da XL? Das ist zumindest die Größe die mir auf der Homepage empfohlen wird.

Besten Dank und Gruß
Chbd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan1970 (19. Januar 2019)

Ich fahre mit 190cm und SL92 ein 29er XXL Rahmen. Passt sehr gut für mich und ich liebe die große Fuhre!  Denke dass bei dir ein XL eine gute Lösung wäre!


----------



## Blacksheep87 (19. Januar 2019)

XL passt


----------



## CHBD (19. Januar 2019)

Super, danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## MirkoX (20. Januar 2019)

Badener1984 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> stehe auch vor einer Größenentscheidung und zwar will ich mir ein Capra 27 holen.
> SL 76
> ...


Bei der SL und 173cm Körpergröße hast Du wohl einen langen Oberkörper. Größe S also deutlich zu klein. Sonst ist Katzenbuckel angesagt.
Ich hab ein Jeffsy in M. Habe SL80 bei 171cm. Passt perfekt, da ich genau in der Mitte der Range liege.


----------



## Hoffi-MTB (26. Januar 2019)

Hi zusammen,
29er jeffsy CF comp 2019
Größe 176cm
SL 82cm
Soll mein erstes Fully werden,was meint ihr eher M oder L, da ich ja mehr oder weniger zwischen beide Größen falle. Was wären denn die Vorteile/Nachteile von den beiden Größen? 
Dank im voraus
Gruß Florian


----------



## Hoffi-MTB (28. Januar 2019)

Keiner hier der mir helfen kann?


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Januar 2019)

Hoffi-MTB schrieb:


> Keiner hier der mir helfen kann?


Ja was denn? Du weisst nicht was du willst und das Forum soll dir helfen? 

Kürzer = handlicher
Länger= laufruhiger bergauf und bergab


----------



## Hoffi-MTB (28. Januar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kürzer = handlicher
> Länger= laufruhiger bergauf und bergab


Das hilft schon mal, hätte noch schreiben sollen das ich sehr wenig Ahnung von dem Größen kram habe da ich noch recht neu auf dem Gebiet MTB bin. Funktionieren sollten aber beide größen mit meiner Körpergröße oder gibt es bei L eventuell Probleme mit der Sattelstütze?


----------



## 2pi (28. Januar 2019)

Hoffi-MTB schrieb:


> oder gibt es bei L eventuell Probleme mit der Sattelstütze?


Seit MJ19 nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffi-MTB (28. Januar 2019)

Das macht die Wahl nicht leichter. Nochmal für mich als doofen zusammengefasst.
M= etwas wendiger,aufrechtere Sitzposition
L=laufruhiger,etwas gestrecktere Sitzposition
Merkt man denn 2cm mehr im reach überhaupt?


----------



## ch1970 (28. Januar 2019)

Hoffi-Mtb
Habe ähnliche Maße:
177cm, 82cm Schrittlänge
Habe für das gleiche Bike wegen der Größe bei YT angefragt (da ich ein STUMPJUMPER in M fahre und sowohl die Oberrohrlängen als auch der Reach erheblich abweichen).
Die Epfehlung von YT war definitiv Größe L, da M zu klein wäre. Ob ich auf L dann aber zu gestreckt sitze - keine Ahnung.
L würde aber auch mit der Größentabelle auf der Homepage übereinstimmen, da ich mit 177cm ziemlich mittig in der Range liege. Hoffe es hilft dir weiter.


----------



## Hoffi-MTB (28. Januar 2019)

Danke an alle soweit. Denke ich werde ein L bestellen und es in der Wohnung dann pro besitzen.


----------



## 2pi (28. Januar 2019)

Sollte passen bzw. würde mich wundern, wenn nicht.


----------



## H-P (29. Januar 2019)

Hoffi-MTB schrieb:


> Danke an alle soweit. Denke ich werde ein L bestellen und es in der Wohnung dann pro besitzen.



Bei Größe L kannst du auch immer noch einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren, wenn es doch etwas zu lang ist.


----------



## Janab (6. Februar 2019)

Hi!
Ich möchte mir ein Capra Comp 27,5 kaufen... liege mit meiner Größe von 192cm genau zwischen XL und XXL... Schrittlänge ist 93/94cm. Einsatzgebiet wird Park und Trails. Fahrstil ist eher verspielt...
Da mein jetziges Bike (Canyon Torque FRX 2013) nur einen Reach von 416mm hat müssten die 480mm vom Capra XL reichen... Also war ich mir ziemlich sicher bei XL.
YT hat mir allerdings zu XXL geraten... Das hat mich wieder verunsichert 
Was meint ihr?
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (6. Februar 2019)

Janab schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich möchte mir ein Capra Comp 27,5 kaufen... liege mit meiner Größe von 192cm genau zwischen XL und XXL... Schrittlänge ist 93/94cm. Einsatzgebiet wird Park und Trails. Fahrstil ist eher verspielt...
> Da mein jetziges Bike (Canyon Torque FRX 2013) nur einen Reach von 416mm hat müssten die 480mm vom Capra XL reichen... Also war ich mir ziemlich sicher bei XL.
> YT hat mir allerdings zu XXL geraten... Das hat mich wieder verunsichert
> ...



@Stephan1970 hat ca. deine Maße, fährt ein 29er XXL und ist sehr zufrieden.
@buddlersen hat ca. deine Maße, fährt ein 29er XXL und klang nicht so zufrieden.
@OneTrustMan hat ca. deine Maße und fährt ein 27er XXL.
Ich musste für die Infos übrigens nur 2 Seiten zurückspringen...
Mein Tipp: Schau einfach welches derzeit früher verfügbar ist


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Februar 2019)

Mich würde ja schon interessieren, was unter "verspielt" zu verstehen ist.
Ein "zu kleines" Bike ist idR "verspielt", man kann damit gut enge Kurven fahren und beim Fahren so blöd rumhüpfen und so. Bei mir wäre das bei einem Reach so 450-460mm und 27.5 der Fall. Oder so wie so ein altes Torque halt, das hatte ich auch mal. XXL fährt sich schon deutlich anders, das wäre aber definitv die "passende" Größe. Soo lang ist das nämlich nicht.

Vielleicht doch ein L nehmen? Es ist dann halt 2-3cm flacher.


----------



## Janab (7. Februar 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> @Stephan1970 hat ca. deine Maße, fährt ein 29er XXL und ist sehr zufrieden.
> @buddlersen hat ca. deine Maße, fährt ein 29er XXL und klang nicht so zufrieden.
> @OneTrustMan hat ca. deine Maße und fährt ein 27er XXL.
> Ich musste für die Infos übrigens nur 2 Seiten zurückspringen...
> Mein Tipp: Schau einfach welches derzeit früher verfügbar ist



Ja habe die auch gelesen... Wollte aber meinen Fall auch nochmal kundtun


----------



## Janab (7. Februar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mich würde ja schon interessieren, was unter "verspielt" zu verstehen ist.
> Ein "zu kleines" Bike ist idR "verspielt", man kann damit gut enge Kurven fahren und beim Fahren so blöd rumhüpfen und so. Bei mir wäre das bei einem Reach so 450-460mm und 27.5 der Fall. Oder so wie so ein altes Torque halt, das hatte ich auch mal. XXL fährt sich schon deutlich anders, das wäre aber definitv die "passende" Größe. Soo lang ist das nämlich nicht.
> 
> Vielleicht doch ein L nehmen? Es ist dann halt 2-3cm flacher.



So oder so ähnlich meine ich das verspielte... Möchte halt kein Bike was extrem lang ist und quasi auf Schienen fährt... und trotzdem soll die Geometrie schon moderner sein als beim Torque.
Also L wird glaube ich dann doch schon zu klein...


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Februar 2019)

Du solltest ein dir passendes Bike mit ca 500 Reach mal ausführlich probefahren.

Niemals wieder würde ich ein zu kleines Bike fahren wollen. Man gewöhnt sich erstaunlich schnell um, und dann überwiegen die Vorteile.
So ein passendes Bike fährt man automatisch ganz anders.

PS Achtung beim Capra ausrechnen ob bei weitem Auszug der Stütze die Position des Sattel noch passt. Für XXL ist Schrittlänge 100cm schon grenzwertig!


----------



## Janab (8. Februar 2019)

Ok... Das mit der Probefahrt ist ja nicht ganz so einfach bei YT. Denke aber das es auf XXL hinauslaufen wird.
Wie meinst du das mit der Schrittlänge?


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Februar 2019)

Janab schrieb:


> Ok... Das mit der Probefahrt ist ja nicht ganz so einfach bei YT. Denke aber das es auf XXL hinauslaufen wird.
> Wie meinst du das mit der Schrittlänge?


Sitzrohrwinkel sehr flach, deswegen ist Downsizing kritisch. Aber mit XL oder XXL solltest du kein Problem haben.


----------



## chr0815 (8. Februar 2019)

Hey,  bin 1,67 mit einer SL vong 76cm. Laut Tabelle M ... oder doch lieber S?
Soll hauptsächlich als Park- bzw Alpenbike und für ruppigere Touren  genutzt werden. Für den Rest fahr ich ein Ragley Bluepig in S.
Habe etwas Angst das M zu lang für mir wird


----------



## roottjk (8. Februar 2019)

Hey, ich brauch zwar keine Beratung aber irgendwie passt mein Problem hier rein find ich. Sonst bitte ignorieren. Ich hab mir ein Capra in M bestellt. Heute kam es an und an der Schachtel steht auch m. Am bike gab es noch einen Schutzkarton. Da stand L drauf. Jetzt bin ich verunsichert. Wo kann ich direkt am bike erkennen welche Rahmengröße es hat? Hab nichts gefunden. Da ich ke8nen Vergleich habe weiß ich jetzt nicht welche Größe ich habe. Mit Schrittlänge 89 sollte mir der ausgefahrene Sattel bei l angeblich zu lang sein laut yt Beratung. Da das nicht der Fall ist denk ich es ist m. Würde aber gerne genau wissen eigentlich. Danke!


----------



## chr0815 (8. Februar 2019)

Schnapp dir einen Gliedermaßstap und mess nach 
Sitzrohr beim M 420mm und beim L 450mm (27")
Die Geodaten findest du auf der Homepage von YT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (8. Februar 2019)

Mit Schrittlänge 89cm das Capra in L zu groß? Irgendwas ist da faul

Mir wurde mit 86cm XL empfohlen...(was auch passt)

Oder hast du dich verschrieben und meinst 79cm?


----------



## roottjk (8. Februar 2019)

Danke euch. Nachmessen hat geholfen ist ein m und klar verschrieben! Ich meinte 79


----------



## Flash_Matze (9. Februar 2019)

Capra Pro Race 29 Rahmengröße in L ( Kompromiss zwischen Laufruhe und verspielt)
Einsatzgebiet: Bikepark, Hometrails 
Körpergröße 1,78
Schrittlänge 0,84


----------



## denyoman (9. Februar 2019)

Moin,

dank für Eure Beiträge, ich bin nämlich auch hin- und hergerissen und nun habe ich etwas mehr Klarheit.

Fahre aktuell ein "L" 27,5er Spectral (2017) und möchte auf ein 29er Capra umsteigen 
193 KP
93 SL

Ich weiß, das L-Spectral ist klein - aber ich bin ein Spielkalb. Nun fahre ich aber immer schneller  und da wünsche ich mir nun eine Rakete.

Frage: komme ich beim XXL noch hinter den Sattel wenn es mal langsam und technisch wird


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Februar 2019)

Klar doch.
Zum Einen hast du eine 170er Stütze.
Zum Anderen ist der Sitzrohrwinkel so flach, dass der Sattel abgesenkt deutlich nach vorn kommt.
XXL ist richtig.

Solltest du jedoch am liebsten Vollgas verblockte supersteile Strecken ballern, ist beim Hinterrad am 29er jedoch mit Aufsetzen zu rechnen. Lies dazu ggfs. den Test vom Commencal Supreme 29 auf pinkbike. Dann könnte 27.5 geeigneter sein.


----------



## MarKurte (9. Februar 2019)

76/76,5° Sitzwinkel ist doch alles andere als flach. Vor allem für ein Enduro.

@denyoman : Ich denke, du kannst beides fahren. Musst du auf dein Bauchgefühl hören


----------



## minimalistik (13. Februar 2019)

Hello,
Bin 175cm groß  und Sl 79 bin genau zwischen M u d L welche 27,5 capra soll ich nehmen?
Danke


----------



## Schneeflocke (13. Februar 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe das Jeffsy 27 CF im Blick:
178 cm
SL 87,5 cm
Hometrails, auch mal Bikepark und alpine Trails

YT meint: von der Körpergröße her L, von der SL her eher XL (max. Schrittlänge bei L ist 87,5 cm!)

Was meint ihr? Hat jemand ähnliche Maße?


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Februar 2019)

Das ist ja sicher nicht dein erstes Rad.

Im Zweifel würde ich immer nach dem Reach gehen. Ob der Sattel dann bergauf weit raus guckt, ist ja eher zweitrangig. Daher sind deine langen Beine* eher nicht so entscheidend, eher deine Vorlieben was die Länge angeht.

*PS: das ist doch eigentlich normal lang, SL Hälfte Körpergröße habe ich auch...und ein XXL bei 2m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andiandi734 (22. Februar 2019)

Servus! 188cm 90cm SL... Capra 29 in Xl Oder XXL?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Februar 2019)

Josh Bryceland fährt mit dieser Größe ein M. Aber ein Cdale.


----------



## Trailgambler (23. Februar 2019)

Hallo an alle!

Ich würde mir gerne das Capra 27 Al Comp zulegen.
KG: 1,76cm
Sl: 83cm

Bin total verunsichert. Vorher bin ich bei allen Rädern immer M gefahren, da ich immer schön mittig in der Range lag. 
Nur hier steh ich genau zw.M & L! Laut YT wurde mir L empfohlen, was mir aber schon laut Daten groß vorkommt oder??

Mein Einsatzgebiet sind hauptsächlich Trails schnell/langsam technisch, aber auch Park mit Jumpline und DH Strecken!

Was meint ihr Größe L oder doch lieber M????

Vielen Dank schon mal und vg an alle


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Februar 2019)

Ich finde es ja lustig, dass alle paar Posts Leute fragen, die angeblich zwischen zwei Größen liegen. Die Antwort ist eigentlich immer die gleiche . "Verspielt" vs. "liegt wie ein Brett".
Interessant wird es ja erst, wenn man die übernächste Größe wählen will. Das ist heutzutage mit den kurzen Sitzrohren ja auch möglich. 

Also: Insgesamt ist das Capra eher so mittel lang. Es ist überhaupt kein Problem, ein zu kurzes oder ein zu langes Bike zu fahren - es kommt immer darauf an was man damit machen will. Ab XL werden die Hinterbauten etwas länger, von wegen Wheelie und so.


----------



## Dodger79 (23. Februar 2019)

Trailgambler schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> 
> Ich würde mir gerne das Capra 27 Al Comp zulegen.
> KG: 1,76cm
> ...


Nur mal so als Anekdote, wie kompakt sich das Capra trotz der Daten anfühlt: meine 1,58m kleine Frau ist heute ein wenig auf meinem 29er Capra in L rumgerollt. Ihr Kommentar zum Gefühl: "der Lenker ist zu breit..."


----------



## MarKurte (23. Februar 2019)

Dodger79 schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Anekdote, wie kompakt sich das Capra trotz der Daten anfühlt: meine 1,58m kleine Frau ist heute ein wenig auf meinem 29er Capra in L rumgerollt. Ihr Kommentar zum Gefühl: "der Lenker ist zu breit..."


Solange das restliche Bike gepasst hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailgambler (23. Februar 2019)

Danke für die Antworten.

 Lenker zu Breit is ja mal ne geile Ansage, das könnte meine Frau gesagt haben, ist übrigens 1,57 
Dann scheint ihr ja der L Rahmen gepasst zu haben.
Wie groß bist du wenn ich fragen darf? Und ist dir der Lenker auch zu breit,
oder fühlst du dich mit der Geo wohl Gruß


----------



## Dodger79 (23. Februar 2019)

Ich bin 1,84m und würde, könnte ich nochmal bestellen, auf jeden Fall XL wählen. L ist nicht komplett falsch, es geht schon, aber XL wäre stimmiger. 1,84m ist ja Capra auch genau auf der Grenze zwischen L und XL auf dem size chart und ich würde wirklich empfehlen, bei "hart an der Grenze" die größere Größe zu wählen.

Und ja, zum rumrollen mit einem geländetauglichen Hollandrad könnte meine Frau tatsächlich mein Capra fahren. Der reach ist nicht extrem, das OR sogar relativ kurz, die Überstandshöhe ist sensationell niedrig (bei anderen Herstellern passen ihr deswegen oft die 650b-S-Rahmen nicht, hier geht ein 29er in L problemlos) und die Sattelstütze ist auch kurz genug für mindestens eine 100mm-Vario. Aber im Gelände wäre das trotzdem nix (für sie, bei Racern sieht's anders aus), zeigt aber sehr gut, dass die Auswahl aus 3 Rahmengrössen nicht nur ein Spruch ist.


----------



## Skydive93 (23. Februar 2019)

Dodger79 schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Anekdote, wie kompakt sich das Capra trotz der Daten anfühlt: meine 1,58m kleine Frau ist heute ein wenig auf meinem 29er Capra in L rumgerollt. Ihr Kommentar zum Gefühl: "der Lenker ist zu breit..."





Trailgambler schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> Lenker zu Breit is ja mal ne geile Ansage, das könnte meine Frau gesagt haben, ist übrigens 1,57
> Dann scheint ihr ja der L Rahmen gepasst zu haben.
> ...


was fahren den eure frauen für räder? Meine ist 1.52


----------



## Trailgambler (23. Februar 2019)

Danke für deine Antwort Dodger79,

ich bin ja auch an der Grenze laut Größentabelle, halt nur eine Stufe unter dir. Denke L wird schon funzen bei mir. Hoffentlich bekomme ich dann die Sattelstütze tief genug mit dem 45cm Sattelrohr. Fahre momentan eine 125mm Stütze bei 44 Sattelrohr und die is schon sehr weit unten geklemmt. Für kleine Frauen kann ich dir die Bikes von LIV empfehlen. Meine fährt ein LiV Intrigue 27 in xs mit 140mm. Passt super und sie ist zufrieden mit ihrem 700er Lenker

Weis jemand die Länge der Stütze bei dem 27er Capra in L?


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Februar 2019)

Trailgambler schrieb:


> ...
> Weis jemand die Länge der Stütze bei dem 27er Capra in L?


Da ist doch im Comp die e13 drin, die willst du eh nicht. Daten auf der e13 Seite.
Such dir wenn du es hast, eine andere Stütze aus, dann kannst du ausmessen. Bikeyoke baut sehr flach, mein ich.


----------



## flip_4 (28. Februar 2019)

Bike: Tues CF 18
Laufradgröße: 27.5
Rahmengröße: L
Körpergröße: 173
Schrittlänge: Beim Dh uninteressant


----------



## patfish (1. März 2019)

andiandi734 schrieb:


> Servus! 188cm 90cm SL... Capra 29 in Xl Oder XXL?


habe fast genau die gleichen maße ...welches Capra ist es bei dir geworden? ... hab etwas Angst xxl könnte zu lange bis zum Lenker werden und xl etwas zu kurz für die Beine ;-)  

vielen Dank


----------



## Portiman (2. März 2019)

patfish schrieb:


> habe fast genau die gleichen maße ...welches Capra ist es bei dir geworden? ... hab etwas Angst xxl könnte zu lange bis zum Lenker werden und xl etwas zu kurz für die Beine ;-)
> 
> vielen Dank




Hey,

Ich hab mit 91 cm Schritlänge und 188 cm das XL 29 Capra (Alu Base) bestellt.
Wenn ihr noch Geduld habt, werde ich berichten. „Lieferbar ab 06.03.“
XXL hätte mir definitiv Zuviel Reach. Ich komme vom 2015er Capra CF in L. Lange war ich eigentlich zufrieden. Ich freu mich aber auf mehr Platz im Bike...


----------



## minimalistik (4. März 2019)

Hi, 
Ich bin 175cm und Sl 79 cm laut Support sollte ich grosse L nehmen aber sattelstütze muss selber ausbauen weil service  bittet so was nicht (sattelstütze zu lang für mich) und jetzt weiß ich gar nix mehr. Habt ihr Tipps noch???


----------



## cxfahrer (4. März 2019)

M kaufen. 
Oder lernen, wie man eine Sattelstütze ausbaut. Und eine passende einbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minimalistik (4. März 2019)

Hi, wenn ich neu Fahrrad kaufe für 3000 Euro dann möchte haben passend und nicht gleich welche umbauen vornehmen.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. März 2019)

Kauf dir ne Bikeyoke und mach die e13 raus, glaub mir, ist besser.


----------



## Spocky16 (4. März 2019)

minimalistik schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich bin 175cm und Sl 79 cm laut Support sollte ich grosse L nehmen aber sattelstütze muss selber ausbauen weil service  bittet so was nicht (sattelstütze zu lang für mich) und jetzt weiß ich gar nix mehr. Habt ihr Tipps noch???




Um was geht es denn überhaupt?
Capra oder Jeffsy? 
27,5 oder 29?
Fährst Du eher Touren oder BikePark?
Willst Du Vollgas runter und eher Stabilität  oder eher technisch und verspielter?


----------



## minimalistik (4. März 2019)

Hi, 
Capra 27,5 auf jeden Fall mehr Touren als Bikepark


----------



## Spocky16 (4. März 2019)

minimalistik schrieb:


> Hi,
> Capra 27,5 auf jeden Fall mehr Touren als Bikepark




Für mehr Touren würde ich eher auf 29 M gehen. 29 rollt besser. Würde ich als besten Kompromiss sehen. L fährt zwar noch ein bisschen stabiler aber schwerer um die Ecke, und sitzt auch gestreckter. 

Ich selber fahre sehr viel Trails auf z.B. 50 km Touren. Hatte mich seinerzeit 
für 29 L bei 182 SL 88 entschieden (wurde nach langem Gespräch mit YT auch so empfohlen). 

Und wenn Du nicht drauf passt bei ausgefahrener Sattelstütze, hat sich L doch eigentlich erledigt, oder?


----------



## minimalistik (4. März 2019)

Ja hast du recht, danke für Tipp. Bestelle mir in grosse M.


----------



## flip_4 (5. März 2019)

minimalistik schrieb:


> Ja hast du recht, danke für Tipp. Bestelle mir in grosse M.



Persönlich würde ich eher zum L tendieren.
Bin mal das Capra 27.5 in XL gerollt und hat sich nicht zuuu groß bei meinen 173 angefühlt. Fahre das Tues in L und passt perfekt


----------



## Mike2000r (6. März 2019)

Hallo, möchte ein 29er Jeffsy. Hab eine recht große SL für meine Größe. 91 SL auf 184 Körpergröße. Armlänge ist ca. 64 cm, Rumpflänge ca. 61. Soll ein MTB für alles sein (Touren im Mittelgebirge bis hin zu Alpenüberquerungen, kein Bikeparkt)
XL, oder bin ich allgemein zu unförmig um mit den YT glücklich zu werden?


----------



## cxfahrer (6. März 2019)

Hälfte Körpergröße = Schrittlänge? 
Das ist doch voll Durchschnitt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmigu1982 (9. März 2019)

patfish schrieb:


> habe fast genau die gleichen maße ...welches Capra ist es bei dir geworden? ... hab etwas Angst xxl könnte zu lange bis zum Lenker werden und xl etwas zu kurz für die Beine ;-)
> 
> vielen Dank



Moinsen,

fahre das 2018 Capra 27,5 in XL
Bin 1,89 und 88 SL passt perfekt

mfg


----------



## Jessca (19. März 2019)

Hallo, hätte Interesse am Jefssy 29 CF Comp. bin 185 cm, SL 88 cm. Bis jetzt hat mir immer L gepasst. Hier wäre aber XL angesagt? 
Wäre blöd da XL in rot mom nicht lieferbar.


----------



## heistob (20. März 2019)

Also hab jetzt in der Rabattaktion das Jeffsy 27.5  in L gekauft. Bin 181 cm mit ner SL von 87cm. Wir werden sehen ob das sehr kurze Sirtzrohr passt!


----------



## Sgt.Green (30. März 2019)

Moin zusammen, ich stehe auch vor der Qual der Größenentscheidung.
Im Auge habe ich ein Jeffsy 27 CF Pro.
Zu mir: 177, SL82, recht lange Arme.
Fahre zur Zeit ein Focus Sam in M (2016) was mir vom Gefühl zu kurz ist. Sattel ganz hinten, kurze Front, vom Fahren eine recht hohe sportliche Position durch die Sattelauszugslänge. Auf dem dem Trail mit abgesenkter Stütze habe ich beim dem Rad immer ein bisschen das Gefühl drauf und nicht im Rad zu stehen.  Was gerade in steilen Passagen nicht zu viel Sicherheit vermittelt. Bei dem Jeffsy bin ich jetzt schwer mit mir am kämpfen ob es ein M oder L wird. Das Jeffsy ist in M ja schon länger als das Sam in M. Beim Cube Stereo von 2012 hatte ich mit 18" nie Probleme und hätte nie an 20" gedacht.
YT macht es mit der Größenempfehlung auch nicht gerade einfacher.
Was ist eure Empfehlung? Gruß


----------



## MarKurte (30. März 2019)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, ich stehe auch vor der Qual der Größenentscheidung.
> Im Auge habe ich ein Jeffsy 27 CF Pro.
> Zu mir: 177, SL82, recht lange Arme.
> Fahre zur Zeit ein Focus Sam in M (2016) was mir vom Gefühl zu kurz ist. Sattel ganz hinten, kurze Front, vom Fahren eine recht hohe sportliche Position durch die Sattelauszugslänge. Auf dem dem Trail mit abgesenkter Stütze habe ich beim dem Rad immer ein bisschen das Gefühl drauf und nicht im Rad zu stehen.  Was gerade in steilen Passagen nicht zu viel Sicherheit vermittelt. Bei dem Jeffsy bin ich jetzt schwer mit mir am kämpfen ob es ein M oder L wird. Das Jeffsy ist in M ja schon länger als das Sam in M. Beim Cube Stereo von 2012 hatte ich mit 18" nie Probleme und hätte nie an 20" gedacht.
> ...


Wieso macht es die Größenempfehlung von YT nicht einfacher? Demnach bist du doch klar als L Fahrer einzustufen. Mach dir keinen großen Kopf mit Vergleichen deiner bisherigen Fahrräder. Geometrien aktueller Bikes fahren sich im Vergleich zu älteren Modelle oftmals etwas anders. An deiner Stelle würde ich nur zu M greifen, wenn du wirklich viel Wert auf ein verspielte Bike legst. Insbesondere weil du auch lange Arme hast. Bei L stehst du mit Sicherheit "im" Bike  Falls es sich etwas zu lang anfühlen sollte, kannst du auch noch nen kürzeren Vorbau verwenden. Denke aber nicht, dass das notwendig sein wird.


----------



## patfish (31. März 2019)

schmigu1982 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> fahre das 2018 Capra 27,5 in XL
> Bin 1,89 und 88 SL passt perfekt
> ...


Danke! Ich hab aber nun umentschieden und kaufe mir heuer das DECOY in XL DDD . Hab  seit 5 Monaten Nachwuchs und brauche spätestens im Sommer ein  E-Bike zum Anhänger ziehen und da ist mir jetzt das DECOY komplett unerwartet rein gerutscht. Mein Spectral wird erst dann ausgetauscht wenn ich ein Bike finde, dass  ich ohne wenn und aber unbedingt haben muss. ...hab extrem lagen zwischen strive und capra hin und her überlegt und war aber von beiden irgendwie immer nur 85% überzeugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julianenduro (1. April 2019)

Hi 
Ich bin will mir das Capra 29 Al holen
176cm (werde aber noch so 5cm wachsen)
SL 83cm

Ich fahre eigentlich alles. Viele Highspeed Sprünge aber auch Rockgarden und auch mal verblockte sektionen drops sind so bis 2.5m drin. Bin mir nicht so sicher ob nicht M besser  ist oder L.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (1. April 2019)

L


----------



## mx-5_ler (1. April 2019)

Kann ich bei 181cm und 84cm SL noch ein 2016 M YT Capra 27 fahren?


----------



## barmann72 (3. April 2019)

Probefahren geht ja bei YT in Forchheim bis der neue Showroom "Ende Q2" steht nicht mehr. Auf Anfragen zu Bikespenden zwecks Probefahrten im entsprechenden YT Thread hier melden sich (verständlicherweise) auch nicht viele YT Besitzer, aber ihr könnt mir sicher helfen.
Was empfehlt ihr bei einem 2019er Capra 29, Körpergröße 182 und SL 84: L oder XL?


----------



## MarKurte (3. April 2019)

barmann72 schrieb:


> Probefahren geht ja bei YT in Forchheim bis der neue Showroom "Ende Q2" steht nicht mehr. Auf Anfragen zu Bikespenden zwecks Probefahrten im entsprechenden YT Thread hier melden sich (verständlicherweise) auch nicht viele YT Besitzer, aber ihr könnt mir sicher helfen.
> Was empfehlt ihr bei einem 2019er Capra 29, Körpergröße 182 und SL 84: L oder XL?


Wenn man zwischen zwei Größen steht, lautet die Antwort immer: "Kleiner, wenn man ein verspielteres Bikes möchte, größer, wenn man ein laufruhigeres Bike möchte." 
Je weiter die Körpergröße von einer empfohlenen Fahrradgröße entfernt liegt, desto wichtiger muss einem die Eigenschaft in eine der beiden Richtungen (verspielt o. laufruhig) sein. Du liegst ja mitten in "L". Nimm XL also nur, wenn du sehr viel Wert auf ein laufruhiges Bike legst und/oder du sehr viel Körpereinsatz einbringen willst.
Es ist ja nicht so, dass YT ihre Größenempfehlung ausgewürfelt hat. Die haben schon ihren Sinn...


----------



## barmann72 (3. April 2019)

Ich hoffe hier eher auf konkrete Erfahrungen von Leuten mit ähnlicher Größe, die eine der Rahmengrößen schon gefahren sind. Dass größer laufruhiger ist und kleiner verspielter, stimmt natürlich immer...


----------



## Spocky16 (3. April 2019)

barmann72 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe hier eher auf konkrete Erfahrungen von Leuten mit ähnlicher Größe, die eine der Rahmengrößen schon gefahren sind. Dass größer laufruhiger ist und kleiner verspielter, stimmt natürlich immer...



Besser als MarKurte kann man es eigentlich nicht beschreiben.
Ich fahre bei 182 SL86 ein Capra 29 L (viele 50 km Touren, hoher Trailanteil, können auch schonmal 1500 Hm sein). Passt perfekt. Würde ich wieder kaufen. Es ist laufruhig, komme aber immer noch  sehr gut um die Ecke.
Bei 27,5 würde ich eventuell über XL nachdenken. So war auch die Empfehlung von YT.


----------



## MarKurte (3. April 2019)

barmann72 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe hier eher auf konkrete Erfahrungen von Leuten mit ähnlicher Größe, die eine der Rahmengrößen schon gefahren sind. Dass größer laufruhiger ist und kleiner verspielter, stimmt natürlich immer...


Ja, ok. Ursprünglich ist das ja auch der Hintergedanke dieses Threads. Wollte nur noch mal darauf hinweisen.


----------



## lordbritannia (5. April 2019)

Hi,

ich habe mir ein Jeffsy Pro Race in XXL bestellt bei 1,91m und 90,5 SL. Ich fand das Rädchen schon extrem lang nur beim Auspacken, bin einmal die Straße rauf und runter gefahren und gemerkt, dass dies einfach zu groß und lang für mich ist. Ich will einfach keinen Panzer haben, um mit Mach 4 die Berge runterzuprügeln. Mir ist ein agileres Rädchen wirklich wichtiger als Topspeed. Also, Jeffsy bestmöglich wieder verpackt, zurück an YT und XL bestellt. Was soll ich sagen, perfekt! Das Rad ist auch mit Sitzüberhöhung viel viel besser und passt wie angegossen. XL hat immerhin auch 490mm Reach und das ist ja auch nicht wenig. Das Rädchen zum Wheelie zu überzeugen bedarf aber schon Kraft am Lenker. Dennoch, fährt sich wirklich genial. Fahrwerk bedarf noch Feintuning. Beide e13 Reifen gewechselt gegen Rock Razor und Magic Mary und beide tubeless. Viel viel besser!!!! Der Sattel von SDG ist eine Frechheit bei XL und XXL. Das ist ein Sattel für Kinder....

YT war super kooperativ, total sympathisch und sehr sehr schnell in der Kommunikation, sehr kulant beim Umtausch. Spitzenservice!! TOP!!!!!!


----------



## Bunnyhopper (11. April 2019)

Hi,
will nach langer MTB-Abstinenz wieder einsteigen und liebäugle mit einem Jeffsy '29 CF Pro. 
Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das Bike in XXL bei meiner Größe von 201 cm und SL von 99 ausreicht.

Was meint ihr ? 

Wunsch: Jeffsy '29 CF Pro
Größe: 201 cm
SL: 99cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (11. April 2019)

Ich denke schon, dass es reicht. Was wäre denn die Alternative? Von der Direktversendern gibt es sonst kein so großes Bike.


----------



## Bunnyhopper (11. April 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass es reicht. Was wäre denn die Alternative? Von der Direktversendern gibt es sonst kein so großes Bike.


Das ist der Punkt. Ich hab in einem anderen Thread gesehen, dass du auch 2m bist und ein Capra in XXL fährst.
Das Jeffsy scheint ja noch ein kleines Stück größer zu sein als das Capra. Du meintest das Capra würde gut passen von der Größe. Trifft das auch zu wenn man eher tourenlastiger unterwegs ist ?


----------



## MarKurte (12. April 2019)

Ich bin sicher, dass es Dir passen wird. Da ich vorher ein XL Strive mit 462mm Reach gefahren bin, sind die 505mm vom Capra 29 XXL ein Segen gewesen! Bin bisher noch keine große Tour damit gefahren (lediglich um die 30km), könnte es mir vom "Sitzgefühl" aber problemlos vorstellen. 
Das Jeffsy CF 29 XXL ist ja im Reach 9mm länger und in den sonstigen Maßen ziemlich gleich (bzw. minimal kleiner). Unser Bikes hätten ja sogar die gleiche Vorbau/Lenker Kombination. Ich kann Dir mit deiner SL allerdings definitiv eine 200mm Stütze empfehlen. Selbst meine 9point8 200mm muss ich 6,5cm rausziehen, weil die Sitzrohre der YT Bikes so niedrig sind. 
Bei 140mm Federweg hast du wie gesagt glaube ich eh keine Alternative. Was größeres findest lediglich bei Nicolai mit 155/140mm. Hier mal das Techsheet   (jenseits von Gut und Böse)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...qUkOGumGi3boeiqo4tjChQFYHF04dYUHOiMAT/pubhtml

Mir würden da ansonsten lediglich ein paar Enduros mit min. 160mm einfallen (z.B. Santa Cruz Megatower, Pole Machine). Ähnlich groß und bezahlbar wäre noch das Nukeproof Mega 290, welches allerdings verglichen zum Jeffsy einen etwas niedrigeren Stack hat. 

Falls Du Dir immer noch unsicher bist, geh doch mal ein XXL Jeffsy probefahren. So habe ich es beim Capra auch gemacht.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sam...hrten-verschiedener-yt-modelle.812533/page-20


----------



## Bunnyhopper (12. April 2019)

Das Nicolai hab ich mir gestern auch angeschaut. Aber alleine preislich außerhalb meiner Reichweite.. und optisch auch 
30 Km Tour sind mir auch (erstmal) lang genug. Das klingt ja schon mal gut.

Glaubst du das Jeffsy '29 CF Pro Race würde durch 150/150 merkliche Vorteile bei unserer Größe haben im Vergleich zur 140/140 Variante ?


----------



## MarKurte (12. April 2019)

Bunnyhopper schrieb:


> Das Nicolai hab ich mir gestern auch angeschaut. Aber alleine preislich außerhalb meiner Reichweite.. und optisch auch
> 30 Km Tour sind mir auch (erstmal) lang genug. Das klingt ja schon mal gut.
> 
> Glaubst du das Jeffsy '29 CF Pro Race würde durch 150/150 merkliche Vorteile bei unserer Größe haben im Vergleich zur 140/140 Variante ?


Durch die 150mm Gabel wird der reach sogar minimal kürzer. Daher nein..


----------



## Rackham (16. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mir gern das aktuelle Capra 27 AL Base zulegen und bin mir unsicher ob ich mit 186cm L oder schon XL brauche. Bisher hab ich ein Kona Stinky gefahren und das verspielte hat mir im Downhill auch gut gefallen. Aber für mich wird das Bike erstmal tatsächlich ein Bike für Alles. Also Trails, kleine Touren und ab und an auch in den Bikepark damit. Was denkt ihr? L oder XL?


----------



## 2pi (16. Mai 2019)

Eines für alles würde ich XL nehmen.


----------



## denyoman (16. Mai 2019)

Portiman schrieb:


> Ich hab mit 91 cm Schritlänge und 188 cm das XL 29 Capra (Alu Base) bestellt.
> Wenn ihr noch Geduld habt, werde ich berichten. „Lieferbar ab 06.03.“
> XXL hätte mir definitiv Zuviel Reach.


hey Portiman  Berichte


----------



## thomaximilian (19. Mai 2019)

Hallo allerseits,
lese schon länger mit, brauche aber trotzdem individuellen Rat wegen überraschender Telefonauskunft.

Jeffsy CF
29’’
187 cm
SL 94 cm
Einsatzzweck: Hochalpine Touren mit allem was dazu gehört (verblockte Trails). Fahre ich bisher mit Centurion Numinis. Will etwas mehr Reserven und subjektive Sicherheit haben.

Beim Support hieß es, die neue Geo würde mir eigentlich überhaupt nicht passen. XL wäre von der Länge zwar gut, aber das Sitzrohr sei zu kurz (lt. ominöser interner Tabelle nur bis SL 90 zugelassen). XXL sei dagegen zu lang (das glaube ich allerdings auch).
Was ich daran nicht verstehe: Das Sitzrohr beim neuen Rahmen wurde ja gekürzt, aber wenn es der Sattelstützenauszug kompensieren kann, dann ist das doch egal? Einen M-Rahmen mit 500er Stütze strecken geht natürlich nicht, aber hier es ist doch immer noch XL. Ich würde ohnehin eine 185er Bikeyoke holen, das würde vom Auszug locker gehen.
Das hatte der Support auch ins Spiel gebracht, aber dann betont, dass die Überhöhung zu viele Nachteile hat. Dadurch zu flacher Sitzwinkel, geht zu sehr auf die Handgelenke etc. Sitzwinkel ist klar, aber der ist eh so steil, dass ich damit leben könnte. Bei der Ergonomie bin ich unsicher. Ableitungen von anderen Bikes sind ja extrem schwierig. Wie seht Ihr das? Fährt jemand mit soviel Auszug?

Ach ja, einen Tipp hatte der Support dann doch noch: Die alte Geo in Form von AL Base oder MK I. Er meinte, es würde einfach besser zu meinen Körpermaßen passen. Wenn das MK II wirklich nix für mich sein sollte, könnte ich mir das vorstellen. Würde auf ein günstiges Frameset lauern.

Besten Dank im Voraus und Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spocky16 (19. Mai 2019)

Ich halte die Aussage vom Support für Quatsch. Ziehst Du den Sitz höher, schiebst Du den Sattel nach vorne und hast somit den Sitzwinkel wieder ausgeglichen.
Ob XL oder XXL solltest Du ausprobieren, wie Du mit der Länge klar kommst. Es gibt noch viel längere Bikes. Ist aber auch eine Geschmacksache, Frage der Gewohnheit, was man bevorzugt, etc.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2019)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> lese schon länger mit, brauche aber trotzdem individuellen Rat wegen überraschender Telefonauskunft.
> 
> Jeffsy CF
> ...



Also ich finde die Begründung vom Support falsch, aber den Ansatz richtig.

Ich fahre immer schon mit sehr viel Sattelüberhöhung. Da braucht man eben sehr viel Versenkbarkeit (170-210). Mein 29 XXL Capra hat 480mm Sitzrohr, und ich eine SL von 100cm.

Der Unterschied zwischen XL und XXL sind an der Front aber nur 5mm - das merkt kein Mensch!!!

Problem sehe ich beim Radstand: Umsetzen, Aufsetzen mit dem Tretlager usw.
Eng und verblockt geht mit einem eher kleinen Rahmen besser.
Das alte Jeffsy XL hat ein grenzwertig hohes Sitzrohr für den Zweck mit 52cm. Wenn dir das für deine Bikeyoke reicht, würde ich auch eher das alte Jeffsy empfehlen.

Oder vielleicht eher ein Orbea Rallon M?

PS: vorn aber eine anständige Gabel - wenn du nicht nur 70kg wiegst willst du in steilem Gelände keine 34er Fox haben.


----------



## thomaximilian (19. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Gut, dann käme ich mit dem MK II schon irgendwie hin. Aber stimmt schon, das alte wäre vermutlich besser. Man darf sich da nicht blenden lassen. Mit der Stütze am 52er Sitzrohr käme ich gerade eben so hin.
Orbea ist ein guter Tipp. Hatte ich nicht wirklich auf dem Zettel aber schaut auf Anhieb ziemlich passend aus 
Danke und Grüße
thomaximilian


----------



## Jaykob1 (21. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich (182, SL 83) hab mir das Capra 27,5 AL Comp bestellt. 
Jetzt bin ich doch ein bisschen hin- und hergerissen ob ich nicht doch das 27,5 in XL oder das 29 in L hätte nehmen sollen. Wie ihr seht ist meine SL aber eben verhältnismäßig kurz.
Das Bike soll bei mir für alles herhalten, also Bikepark / shutteln / Touren.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir nochmal bestätigen dass das so schon passen sollte, weil ansonsten würde ich mal anfragen ob ich noch wechseln könnte.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Mai 2019)

Jaykob1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich (182, SL 83) hab mir das Capra 27,5 AL Comp bestellt.
> Jetzt bin ich doch ein bisschen hin- und hergerissen ob ich nicht doch das 27,5 in XL oder das 29 in L hätte nehmen sollen. Wie ihr seht ist meine SL aber eben verhältnismäßig kurz.
> Das Bike soll bei mir für alles herhalten, also Bikepark / shutteln / Touren.
> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir nochmal bestätigen dass das so schon passen sollte, weil ansonsten würde ich mal anfragen ob ich noch wechseln könnte.


Verkehrt ist L jedenfalls nicht. Bei XL müsstest du eine kürzere Stütze einbauen, und die Front ist spürbar höher. Wenn du jetzt nicht explizit Enduro ballern willst, also nur Vollgas bergab, dann wäre mir das mit XL zu riskant. Wenn Vollgas steil bergab dein Ding ist, dann 29 und XL.
29 oder 27.5 ist Geschmackssache. Handlicher ist das 27.5, logisch.


----------



## Spocky16 (21. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr ähnliche Überlegungen, 27,5 XL ODER 29 L.
Hatte mich für 29 L entschieden und bin sehr zufrieden . Ich fahre in erster Linie Enduro-Touren, hin und wieder Bikepark. 
Die Größe/ Länge im Downhill ist eine Sachen, die bequeme Sitzposition eine andere. 
Bin 182, SL 87


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaykob1 (21. Mai 2019)

OK!
D.h. bei SL 83 sollte L passen? 
Unterm Strich bin ich bisher mehr im Bikepark unterwegs weil die Trails vor meiner Haustüre sehr begrenzt sind, deshalb tendier ich zu 27,5


----------



## 2pi (21. Mai 2019)

L passt bei 83SL.
27er hört sich für mich auch richtig an.


----------



## MDubiedMTB (24. Mai 2019)

Jessca schrieb:


> Hallo, hätte Interesse am Jefssy 29 CF Comp. bin 185 cm, SL 88 cm. Bis jetzt hat mir immer L gepasst. Hier wäre aber XL angesagt?
> Wäre blöd da XL in rot mom nicht lieferbar.


Wozu hast Du Dich entschieden und bist Du happy? Meine Daten sind identisch und bin hin und her gerissen.


----------



## Deleted 474651 (26. Mai 2019)

Hallo, 

aufgrund der Hrossentabelle bei YT habe ich ein Capra XL bestellt.
Gestern in Winterberg habe ich zwei nette Jungs angesprochen die ein L und XL hatten... sie boten spontan eine kleine Testrunde an. 
So...
Erst mal ist das XL sehr lang aber für ein XL sehr niedrig. Der Vorbau ist schon sehr kurz, da geht nichts mehr. Gibt es ein Lenker der so 60 cm Rise hat und das Capra nicht sofort scheisse aussehen lässt?

Ich bin 190 und SL 92

Na gut... es war noch nicht auf mich eingestellt und ein noch nie gefahrenes neues Bike. Liefertermin ist noch lang hin und ein XXL kommt auf Grund der Länge nicht mehr in frage.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Mai 2019)

Mit 1.90 kannst du XL fahren oder XXL.
Es wird dir auch niemand verbieten, ein L zu fahren, wenn du meinst, du brauchst das.
Wenn du meinst, du brauchst ein Bike mit hoher Front und kurzem Reach, wäre evtl. ein 2017er Capra für dich sinnvoller gewesen.

Lenker mit 60cm Rise gab es zu Zeiten meines Avatar-Fotos  ...und was hat das mit dem Vorbau zu tun?

Wenn es dein erstes Enduro ist: ich fahre auch immer erst Schlangenlinien, wenn ich lange nicht draufgesessen bin und vorher mein Aluhardtail gefahren bin (kurz und hoch). Gewöhnung und Training!


----------



## Deleted 474651 (26. Mai 2019)

Ja, und auf dein Avatar sa es schon scheisse aus
Aber hier geht es nicht um verbieten oder sonst was sondern um Beratung und Meinung.
Ich kann den Vorbau nicht kürzer wählen da er schon kurz ist. 

Capra‘s wachsen nicht auf dem Baum und wenn das beim 2017 so was geb ich dir recht. Es gibt aber keins mehr. 
Eine hohe Front ist genau mein Ding so bin ich schon zur Zeiten deines Avatars BMX gefahren....


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Mai 2019)

Hast du mal bei Canyon geschaut? ..


----------



## Deleted 474651 (26. Mai 2019)

Ich hab mir einige im Park angesehen. Ist jetzt nicht so meins und wenn liegt es preislich im Bereich den ich nicht mehr ausgeben möchte.
Nur wenn es mit dem Capra überhaupt nicht klappt muss ich weiter suchen.


----------



## Dodger79 (27. Mai 2019)

Also, 60*c*m rise wird echt schwer, das findet man tatsächlich nur als Apehanger im Motorradzubehör ;-)

Wenn du viel rise möchtest und tendenziell einen kürzeren Vorbau, könntest du einen Lenker mit 45mm rise und mehr backsweep nehmen:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/SQlab/3OX-MTB-31-8-High-45-mm-Riser-Lenker-p67909/
und mit einem 6° 40mm-Vorbau kombinieren:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/NEWMEN/Evolution-318-4-Vorbau-p57066/

Alternativ wären sogar 10° möglich: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Renthal/Duo-31-8-Vorbau-p36195/


----------



## Deleted 474651 (27. Mai 2019)

Super. Danke 
Wenn ich garnicht klar komme hab ich hiermit noch Alternative. 

Vielleicht meldet sich ha noch ein 190er der was sagen kann aber wahrscheinlich hat es auch was mit Gewohnheit zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jessca (9. Juni 2019)

MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> Wozu hast Du Dich entschieden und bist Du happy? Meine Daten sind identisch und bin hin und her gerissen.



Komplett umgeschwenkt, ist ein Trek Fuel EX geworden. Und ja bin Happy.  Hilft dir warscheinlich nicht wirklich  sorry.


----------



## Deleted 474651 (9. Juni 2019)

Hallo, 

kann jemand eine Capra Comp 2019 in XL  zur Sitzprobe im Raum Dortmund und Umgebung anbieten? 
Das bike ist bestellt bin aber noch verunsichert.


----------



## Deleted 474651 (10. Juni 2019)

So, ich hatte meine Sitzprobe!
Perfekt für mich mit 190/94 
... jetzt muss die Ziege nur noch geliefert werden.


----------



## Daaraen89 (13. Juni 2019)

Hallo community,

würde mich freuen über eure Beratung


YT Tues CF Pro 2019
27"
Größe 186
SL 90

Ich bin das Tues in XL Probe gefahren, hatte das Gefühl das es eine Nummer kleiner vielleicht besser passt, gerade in engeren Kurven.
Fahre im Bike Bark von Flowtrail - Downhill alles.

Danke für euren Input!


----------



## Benni_Hopp (16. Juni 2019)

Bin auch sehr interessiert an einem Capra...
Ich bin 185m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 90 und bin damit so gerade in XL drin.
Schwanke jetzt schon lange zwischen XL und L. komme eigentlich vom Dirt Jump und habe Bock auch mal ein paar Touren und Single Trails fahren zu gehen. möchte aber trotzdem wenn ich mal mit dem Capra an einem Dirt Spot vorbeikomme auch noch ein wenig spaß haben können. Kann mir da jemand helfen?

oder hat jemand in Umgebung Duisburg ein Capra in XL oder L wo man mal probesitzen kann?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Dodger79 (17. Juni 2019)

Ich komme zwar nicht aus Duisburg und kann deshalb leider kein Probesitzen anbieten. Aber mit 184/88cm und 29er Capra in L kann ich dir sagen, dass ich persönlich mittlerweile lieber zu XL greifen würde, trotz bereits verbautem längeren Vorbau. Mittlerweile kommt das Capra glaube ich mit 50er Vorbau (letztes Jahr 40er), da könnte man also locker auf einen 30er runtergehen. Dann noch den Flip Chip in High, das macht das Rad wieder ein wenig wendiger/kürzer. Aber bei L hast du enormen Sattelstützenauszug bei deiner SL, sitzt im uphill also weit hinten und dann noch die kürzeren Kettenstreben. Ich denke, das mehr an Wendigkeit eines L-Rahmens wird bei der Größe/SL mit zu vielen Nachteilen relativ teuer erkauft. XL dürfte bergauf besser dank besser Lastverteilung, mehr "im Rad" als über der Hinterachse, sein, bergab eh stabiler.Verspielt wird es nicht sein, aber um ehrlich zu sein ist es das auch nicht in L, ist immer noch ein langhubiges 29er Enduro und kein grundsätzlich anderes Rad. Touren und Singetrails gehen auch mit beiden Rahmengrößen, da wird nix unfahrbar, weil das gleiche Rad in L plötzlich super handlich und verspielt ist, während es in XL ein unmanövrierbarer Öltanker sei.


----------



## flitzomat (27. Juli 2019)

Möchte euch mal meine Erfahrung als Größenhilfe durchgeben.

Bin 1,95m
Schrittlänge 94/95cm
Gewicht 91kg
Schuhgröße 48,5

Ich finde ab 1,90m sollte man beim Bikekauf etwas genauer hinsehen. Mein letztes Bike ein Ghost hab ich nach Verfügbarkeit, Preis und Optik gekauft und dann halt einfach das XL genommen, weil groß. Dabei ist Ghost 2016 für eher kurze Rahmen bekannt. Dehalb habe ich nach einer ausführlichen Geometrie Studie über den Winter mir dieses Jahr ein Jeffsy CF Comp in XXL gegönnt. Langer Reach, 29er usw..... Das Jeffsy hat gut 5cm mehr Reach als das Ghost.

Während der langen Lieferzeit hatte ich immer wieder bedenken das mir das Bike zu lang und generell zu groß ist. Aber Pustekuchen. Bin gestern ein wenig im Stadtpark rumgerollt und hatte kurz das Verlangen nach einem längeren Vorbau als dem installiertem 40mm. Aber den Sattel bisschen hintergestellt reicht auch.

Ich hatte jetzt noch keinen Traileinsatz, das Bike befindet sich noch im Komponentenumbau, aber es ist auf jeden Fall für meine Maße gut passend und auf keinen Fall zu groß oder zu lang oder zu gestreckt.

Was die Wendigkeit angeht wird sich dann noch rausstellen.

Also falls immer noch jemand zweifelt, vielleicht helfen meine Angaben bei der Auswahl. Ich finde es passt perfekt.

Ach ja, ich hab auch einen Thule Proride 598 Dachträger und ebenfalls bedenken ob das XXL Jeffsy aufgrund des langen Radstand draufpasst. Es ist zwar sehr knapp, vor allem am Vorderrad, aber es geht und das Bike passt in den Ständer.

Hier noch ein Auszug aus meiner Studie


----------



## Firlefanz08 (3. August 2019)

Servus miteinander, 
ich interessiere mich für das Capra AL Comp, bin 13 Jahre 160 cm groß und  Schrittlänge von 76cm.
Also voll im Wachstum , welche Größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen. YT Tabelle sagt S aber hab Angst das es dann nächstes Jahr direkt zu "klein" ist. Nutzen eher Bike Park


----------



## GeorgeP (5. August 2019)

Benni_Hopp schrieb:


> Bin auch sehr interessiert an einem Capra...
> Ich bin 185m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 90 und bin damit so gerade in XL drin.
> Schwanke jetzt schon lange zwischen XL und L. komme eigentlich vom Dirt Jump und habe Bock auch mal ein paar Touren und Single Trails fahren zu gehen. möchte aber trotzdem wenn ich mal mit dem Capra an einem Dirt Spot vorbeikomme auch noch ein wenig spaß haben können. Kann mir da jemand helfen?
> 
> ...


 

Schreib mir mal ne PN ich hab ein Capra 2018 in XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DomK5 (7. August 2019)

YT Jeffsy 29 pro race
1,83
SL 86
Sass auf dem Rallon und L war definitiv zu klein. Fahre aber derzeit ein spectral 7.0ex in L. Wie fällt das Jeffsy aus?


----------



## Erroll (12. August 2019)

Mein Frau steht kurz vor dem Kauf. Wir haben was die Größe angeht schon eine grobe Idee, trotzdem hier nochmal die Frage.

Jeffsy CF Comb
27.5
164cm Größe
77,5cm Schrittlänge

Da sollte das M doch gut passen, oder? Die e13 Stütze wird eh gegen eine 125er Revive getauscht.


----------



## HighFish (8. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich fahre seit 2015 ein Radon Slide 150 in 18 Zoll und möchte gern auf ein 29er umsteigen. Laut Tabelle bei YT sollte es L sein und ich baue jetzt auf eure Erfahrungen / Meinungen :

Jeffsy CF Pro Race
Laufradgröße: 29
Körpergröße: 1,76m
Schrittlänge: 83cm

Danke schon mal vorab und happy Trails!


----------



## Saxo90 (11. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf und bin mir unsicher bezüglich der Grösse (L oder XL):
YT Jeffsy 29 Pro Race
Körpergrösse: 184cm
Schrittlänge: 90cm

Ich habe YT angeschrieben, aber bisher keine Antwort bekommen.
Meine Kollegen fahren beide das 2018 Modell in Grösse L. (Davon ist einer der beiden 186cm, SL 89cm).

Was würdet ihr empfehlen?

Danke euch schon im Voraus 

*UPDATE:*
Ich habe mich für das *XL* entschieden. Auch YT hat mir auf Anfrage zu dieser Grösse geraten, da ich damit auch längere Touren fahren will.
Das Bike ist nun da und nach ein paar Fahrten damit kann ich sagen, dass die Grösse super passt und sich das Bike trotzdem wendig anfühlt.
Auch die Sitzposition scheint angenehm und bequem. Ich muss mich auch nicht strecken um an den Lenker zu greifen. Alles passt.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## dzanafzl (13. Oktober 2019)

Yt Tues 2019 
27.5 
171 cm 
82 cm 

schwanke zwischen m und l 
was sagt ihr?


----------



## Dennis32 (21. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe vor dem Kauf eines 27er Capra pro Race.

1.79 groß
80er SL

Laut der Größentabelle eher L als M.

Aber...

Mein (6 Jahre gefahrenes) aktuelles Alutech Fanes 3 (L) hat bis auf Sattelrohr und Überstandshöhe die gleichen Maße wie das Capra in M. Ich bin mir aber trotzdem irgendwie unsicher.

Lange läuft ja bekannterweise....

Ich werde das Capra auch im Park fahren (aktuell noch ein sennes in M) und überlege daher ob L vielleicht doch besser wäre....

Hilfe!

Danke schon Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (21. Oktober 2019)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich stehe vor dem Kauf eines 27er Capra pro Race.
> 
> ...



Defintiv L!


----------



## MarKurte (22. Oktober 2019)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich stehe vor dem Kauf eines 27er Capra pro Race.
> 
> ...


Würde auch definitiv zu L raten. Du liegst doch perfekt mittig im L Bereich der Größenempfehlung von YT. Mach dir bzgl des Vergleichs zum alten Hobel keine Gedanken. Moderne bikes sind trotz ihrer Länge verhältnismäßig wendiger als alte Modelle.


----------



## 2pi (22. Oktober 2019)

Und L zum dritten.
Fahre das 27er selber bei 178 und SL82.
Ist perfekt.


----------



## Dennis32 (22. Oktober 2019)

2pi schrieb:


> Und L zum dritten.
> Fahre das 27er selber bei 178 und SL82.
> Ist perfekt.



Wie viel Platz hättest du theoretisch noch um die Sattelstütze (150mm?) weiter rein zu schieben?
Meine Stummelbeine sind ja noch 2 cm kürzer...

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen!!


----------



## 2pi (22. Oktober 2019)

2-3cm bei gleicher Sattelstütze.

Siehe hier.


----------



## Flash_Matze (2. November 2019)

Hat jemand das Capra29 in XL bei 1.79m, hätte da paar Fragen.


----------



## fffoxhunter (24. November 2019)

Hallo,

Capra 27,5 cf Pro

Körpergröße 173 cm
Schrittlaänge 80 cm

 Jetziges Bike:  CF Pro M  CF Pro L​Reach:    434 mm                       440 mm                 460 mm​Stack:     598 mm                       604 mm                 616 mm​
Mein aktuelles Bike (Radon Slide carbon 140mm federweg vorne und hinten, 27.5 Laufräder), macht mir als Trailbike auf meinen Touren (~40km ~600hm ~90%Trailanteil) viel Spaß. Allerdings merke ich , das mich das Rad bei ruppigen Abfahrten, jumptrails usw. doch einschränkt. Natürlich könnte ich das Rad durch Umbau (Federgabel mit mehr fw, breiterer Lenker kurzer Vorbau, Enduroreifen usw.) mehr in Richtung Abfahrt verschieben. Das möchte ich allerdings nicht bzw. gefällt mir das Rad ja als all mountain bike.

Für das Capra habe ich mich entschieden, weil ich ein Rad mit mehr Fokus auf Abfahrt, Bikepark und Geballer suche.  Bei mir in der Gegend gibt es einige anspruchsvolle Abfahrten und offizielle Stecken die absolut unter das fallen, was man so unter Enduro vertsteht.

Meinen Fahrstil würde ich als aktiv bezeichnen (früher viel BMX, 26 zoll Kona Stab DH, Dirtjumpbike gefahren) deshalb die Entscheidung für 27.5 Laufräder. Bin aber nie 29 zoll gefahren...

Das Einsatzgebiet des Capra wäre also eher Langsam rauf und Schnell runter bzw. mit dem Lift rauf und schnell runter -->Enduro

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, die Entscheidung ist also schon gefallen!

Nun bin ich mir wegen der Größe M oder L unschlüssig, tendiere aber zu M.

Was meint Ihr? Doch lieber L? Oder 29 zoll Laufräder?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## 2pi (24. November 2019)

Würde 27 in L empfehlen. Das längere Bike gibt dir mehr Laufruhe. Stützenauszug reicht dir.
Der Reach des Capra ist ja nicht wirklich lang. Solltest du keine Probleme mit haben.
29er brauchst du nicht bei der Größe. Sowieso nicht, wenn du 27er gewöhnt bist.
M ginge auch, aber der ich denke, mit L hast du mehr Langzeitspaß.


----------



## Spocky16 (24. November 2019)

fffoxhunter schrieb:


> Bin aber nie 29 zoll gefahren...




29 M
Probiere mal 29 aus. Die meisten Biker wollen nicht mehr zurück auf 27,5.


----------



## fffoxhunter (24. November 2019)

2pi schrieb:


> Würde 27 in L empfehlen. Das längere Bike gibt dir mehr Laufruhe. Stützenauszug reicht dir.
> Der Reach des Capra ist ja nicht wirklich lang. Solltest du keine Probleme mit haben.
> 29er brauchst du nicht bei der Größe. Sowieso nicht, wenn du 27er gewöhnt bist.
> M ginge auch, aber der ich denke, mit L hast du mehr Langzeitspaß.



hmm...das Argument mit der Laufruhe habe ich auch schon mit Sportskollegen besprochen.

Also im Sinne von 27.5=L und 29 =M

Die 2 cm mehr reach von M zu L ist auch nicht die Welt.


27.5 ist halt auch interessant weil schon 3 hochwertige Laufradsätze vorhanden sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fffoxhunter (24. November 2019)

Spocky16 schrieb:


> 29 M
> Probiere mal 29 aus. Die meisten Biker wollen nicht mehr zurück auf 27,5.



Ja, auch richtig. Allerdings tendiere ich aus den oben gennanten gründen zu 27.5!

Auch sind die Strecken bei uns eher verwinkelt und steil.
Da glaube ich, das ein 27.5 in L wendiger ist?


----------



## 2pi (24. November 2019)

fffoxhunter schrieb:


> Ja, auch richtig. Allerdings tendiere ich aus den oben gennanten gründen zu 27.5!
> 
> Auch sind die Strecken bei uns eher verwinkelt und steil.
> Da glaube ich, das ein 27.5 in L wendiger ist?


Also ich bin von 29er XC auf 27er AM und Enduro gewechselt (und bin 5cm größer als du) 
Das 27er ist handlicher und wendiger und für den Park mit Airtime meiner Meinung nach besser geeignet.
Ein 29er pflügt dafür gerade durch den Wald als gäb' es kein Morgen. Für große Leute ist es ebenfalls besser geeignet als ein 27er.
Und wenn es steil wird schrammt die Ritze nicht so schnell am Reifen


----------



## dzanafzl (7. Dezember 2019)

Moin'.. da ich mich irgendwie nicht entscheiden kann dacht ich mir ich frag mal hier: 
geht um ein YT Tues 
Schwanke zwischen M und L (M hat einen Reach von 420 und L 440)
171 cm groß 
SL 82 
das L bin ich schon mal Probegefahren, das ging gut.  für das M hatte ich keine Möglichkeit, manche raten mir zu M aufgrund meiner Körpergröße...


----------



## fffoxhunter (6. Februar 2020)

fffoxhunter schrieb:


> hmm...das Argument mit der Laufruhe habe ich auch schon mit Sportskollegen besprochen.
> 
> Also im Sinne von 27.5=L und 29 =M
> 
> ...



So, ist jetzt ein doch ein jeffsy pro race 29 2020 in größe m geworden!
Nach den ersten Ausfahrten ist festzustellen das der Unterschied von 29 zu 27,5 kleiner ist als erwartet!
Da macht sich die Geometrie im vergleich zu meinem alten bike mehr bemerkbar.
Fazit: keine Umstellungsschmerzen, lang und flach Geometrie ist sehr stabil und das Fahrwerk von Fox läuft extrem sahnig!

Danke an alle Beteiligten für die Beratung.


----------



## micfus (11. Februar 2020)

Servus,

vlt, kann mir einer bei der Größen Entscheidung behilflich sein.
Geht um ein YT JEFFSY AL Base 27,5
Meine Daten :
Größe : 173cm
SL : 82cm 

schwanke zwischen M und L ? 

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.


----------



## MarKurte (11. Februar 2020)

micfus schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> vlt, kann mir einer bei der Größen Entscheidung behilflich sein.
> Geht um ein YT JEFFSY AL Base 27,5
> ...


Das kann dir keiner beantworten, da niemand weiß, was dir persönlich gefällt und wie/wo/was du fährst. Vergleiche die Geometrie doch mal mit deinem aktuellen Bike.


----------



## micfus (11. Februar 2020)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Das kann dir keiner beantworten, da niemand weiß, was dir persönlich gefällt und wie/wo/was du fährst. Vergleiche die Geometrie doch mal mit deinem aktuellen Bike.


stimmt ganz vergessen den Rest zu tippen.
Da soll seit langem mal wieder ein Bike her, bin jetzt über 5-6 Jahre nicht gefahren, und da hat sich auch in der Größe etwas getan.
Ich mag es eher sportlich und agil.


----------



## MarKurte (11. Februar 2020)

micfus schrieb:


> stimmt ganz vergessen den Rest zu tippen.
> Da soll seit langem mal wieder ein Bike her, bin jetzt über 5-6 Jahre nicht gefahren, und da hat sich auch in der Größe etwas getan.
> Ich mag es eher sportlich und agil.


Agilität spricht für die kleinere Größe. Laufruhe bei hoher Geschwindigkeit für die größere. Dabei musst du auch abwägen was du hauptsächlich mit dem Hobel fahren willst. Homeztails sind ja meist langsamer und verwinkelter als bspw. bikepark. Interessant wäre auch, ob du einen verhältnismäßig langen oder kurzen Oberkörper, bzw. Beine hast.


----------



## flip_4 (11. Februar 2020)

micfus schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> vlt, kann mir einer bei der Größen Entscheidung behilflich sein.
> Geht um ein YT JEFFSY AL Base 27,5
> ...



Bei ca 173-175 fahre ich das Jeffsy 27,5 und Tues 27,5 jeweils in L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoBoB (5. März 2020)

Servus allerseits,

zur Abwechslung geht es mal um das Tues AL.
Bin 192cm mit 95kg Fahrgewicht und stehe zwischen XL und XXL.
Ich bin bisher mit meinem Capra cf 2017 (XL mit 458mm Reach, was aktuell einem L entspricht) alles mögliche gefahren,
gemischt von verblockt bis flowigere Trails (Semmering, Leogang, Saalbach, Schladming, Wagrain, Schöckl, Innsbruck) und spring eigentlich auch immer gern tables und größere drops und versuch immer wieder talentlos tricks zu üben aber auch immer schneller und sauberer zu fahren.

Die Tendenz im Forum scheint ja eher dahingehend zu sein das größere XXL zu nehmen. Allerdings habe ich bedenken ob mir dass schon zu groß wäre bzw zu sehr wie ein Tankerschiff geradeaus will mit seinem Reach von 495mm. Gleichzeitig hätte ich dann eine bessere Differenzierung zwischen meinem vorhandenen capra und einem potentiellen tues.
Letztes Jahr konnte ich das Tues pro race in XL in Hinterglemm testen, das kam mir recht normal vor also nicht zu groß oder klein. Von einem Trainer wurde mir mal geraten ein größeres oder vielleicht sogar 29'' zu testen nachdem er mich am Capra gesehen hat.. Beim XXL wäre wieder der Vorteil dass es mit 300er Stahlfeder geliefert wird was mir vermutlich von Haus aus besser passt.
Auch wenn ich gern mit dem XXL schneller unterwegs wäre habe ich bedenken dass ich dann Probleme habe in steilen Abschnitten oder bei Sprüngen hinter den Sattel zu kommen oder sollte das ohnehin bei beiden Größen kein Problem sein im Gegensatz zu meinem capra?

Sorry für die lange Problemschilderung, das sind gerade alle Vor und Nachteile die mir momentan durch den Kopf gehen..


----------



## In-juri (30. März 2020)

Moin zusammen,

meine Daten:
186 cm
SL 87 cm

Jeffsy Base 2020 (27.5)
oder Jeffsy Comp 2019 (27.5)

ich schwanke zwischen L und XL, wobei es das Comp 2019 sowieso nur noch in XL gibt.
Ich fahre bisher ein Cannondale Jeckyl 3 2015 in L, welches mir tendenziell zu kurz vorkommt.
Allerdings bin ich das Jeffsy 2018 in M gefahren und fand das super, war allerdings nur 2 Sektionen im flowigen Downhill.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## MarKurte (30. März 2020)

In-juri schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> meine Daten:
> 186 cm
> ...


Laut YT Tabelle bist du bei beiden Modellen doch mitten im XL Bereich. Da würde ich gar nicht lange überlegen. 
Habe gerade nochmal die Geo von deinem Jeckyl gecheckt. Von der Größe ist das nur marginal kleiner als das Jeffsy in L. Wenn es Dir zu kurz vorkommt, würde ich erst recht zum XL raten


----------



## In-juri (30. März 2020)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Laut YT Tabelle bist du bei beiden Modellen doch mitten im XL Bereich. Da würde ich gar nicht lange überlegen.
> Habe gerade nochmal die Geo von deinem Jeckyl gecheckt. Von der Größe ist das nur marginal kleiner als das Jeffsy in L. Wenn es Dir zu kurz vorkommt, würde ich erst recht zum XL raten


Danke für die Antwort! Klingt vernünftig. Dann muss ich mir jetzt nur noch überlegen, ob das 2019er Comp oder das 2020er Base


----------



## MarKurte (30. März 2020)

In-juri schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort! Klingt vernünftig. Dann muss ich mir jetzt nur noch überlegen, ob das 2019er Comp oder das 2020er Base


Da wirds schon schwieriger. Beide Ausstattungen haben Vor- und Nachteile. 2019er Comp ist Carbon, hat jedoch viele E13 Teile. Mit e13 kann man Glück oder Pech haben, der Support ist jedoch sehr schnell und kulant, weshalb ich es nicht davon abhängig machen würde. Das 2020er base hat schon ordentliche Reifen verbaut (von den e13 Reifen halte ich nichts), jedoch ist der 12-fach SX Antrieb grundsätzlich etwas günstiger als der E13/XT Antrieb. Ich bin auch eher Fan vom Fox Fahrwerk des 2019er Comps, ist jedoch geschmackssache. Cockpit vom Comb find ich auch besser.

Ich persönlich würde das 2019er Comp nehmen, weil mich E13 Teile nicht (mehr) stören und du für 300 Euro Aufpreis Carbon und in meinen Augen bessere Komponenten geboten bekommst.


----------



## In-juri (30. März 2020)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Da wirds schon schwieriger. Beide Ausstattungen haben Vor- und Nachteile. 2019er Comp ist Carbon, hat jedoch viele E13 Teile. Mit e13 kann man Glück oder Pech haben, der Support ist jedoch sehr schnell und kulant, weshalb ich es nicht davon abhängig machen würde. Das 2020er base hat schon ordentliche Reifen verbaut (von den e13 Reifen halte ich nichts), jedoch ist der 12-fach SX Antrieb grundsätzlich etwas günstiger als der E13/XT Antrieb. Ich bin auch eher Fan vom Fox Fahrwerk des 2019er Comps, ist jedoch geschmackssache. Cockpit vom Comb find ich auch besser.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde das 2019er Comp nehmen, weil mich E13 Teile nicht (mehr) stören und du für 300 Euro Aufpreis Carbon und in meinen Augen bessere Komponenten geboten bekommst.



Sehe ich ähnlich, ich tendiere zum 2019er Comp. Für mich wäre das Hauptargument die fast 2 Kilo Gewichtsunterschied. Das Jeffsy Comp, das ich probe gefahren bin, flog verdammt gut durch die Luft . Mit den E13 Teilen kann ich leben, solange der Service bei Problemen auch schnell reagiert, und das scheint ja der Fall zu sein. Den Fahrwerksvergleich habe ich nicht. Die Rahmengeometrie ist ja vergleichbar. Danke für Deine Meinung! Nachher kommt jemand vorbei um sich das Jeckyll anzuschauen, wenn ers mitnimmt wird bestellt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Corn (31. März 2020)

In-juri schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich, ich tendiere zum 2019er Comp. Für mich wäre das Hauptargument die fast 2 Kilo Gewichtsunterschied. Das Jeffsy Comp, das ich probe gefahren bin, flog verdammt gut durch die Luft . Mit den E13 Teilen kann ich leben, solange der Service bei Problemen auch schnell reagiert, und das scheint ja der Fall zu sein. Den Fahrwerksvergleich habe ich nicht. Die Rahmengeometrie ist ja vergleichbar. Danke für Deine Meinung! Nachher kommt jemand vorbei um sich das Jeckyll anzuschauen, wenn ers mitnimmt wird bestellt .


Hab genau die gleichen Daten wie du und mich fürs 2019er Comp in XL entschieden. Ich hoffe es kommt vor dem Wochenende. War total unschlüssig ob das XL nicht zu groß ist, aber mittlerweile denke ich das es perfekt passen wird. Der Reach ist ja doch nicht so entscheidend wie bei DH-Bikes, aber ich bin gespannt und voller Vorfreude 

Beeile dich mitm bestellen, das XL war vorhin schon mal weg, aber jetzt wieder da. Das rote ist einfach mal 200€ teurer


----------



## Skydive93 (31. März 2020)

denk das rote is 29


----------



## In-juri (31. März 2020)

Ich habe gestern meinen alten Hobel an einen glücklichen neuen Besitzer verkauft. Nachdem ich dann nochmal mit einem Kumpel und erfahrenen YT-Fahrer gesprochen hab und in allen Punkten von ihm bestätigt wurde, hab ich heute morgen um 08:00 Uhr das Jeffsy Comp 2019 in XL in grau bestellt. Grad nochmal gut gegangen, jetzt scheint es ausverkauft zu sein! Hoffentlich hat YT auch wirklich so viele Bikes, wie sie heute verkauft haben... 
In Rot hätte ich es auch schicker gefunden, aber was solls.
Was meint ihr wegen der Bereifung, wie sind denn die Erfahrungen mit den E13 Reifen? Ich habe nicht vernünftiges zu dem Thema in bestehenden Threads gefunden. Bin am überlegen gleich andere (dachte an High Roller 2 oder DHR 2) drauf zu ziehen und die E13 weiterzuverkaufen.


----------



## MarKurte (31. März 2020)

In-juri schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern meinen alten Hobel an einen glücklichen neuen Besitzer verkauft. Nachdem ich dann nochmal mit einem Kumpel und erfahrenen YT-Fahrer gesprochen hab und in allen Punkten von ihm bestätigt wurde, hab ich heute morgen um 08:00 Uhr das Jeffsy Comp 2019 in XL in grau bestellt. Grad nochmal gut gegangen, jetzt scheint es ausverkauft zu sein! Hoffentlich hat YT auch wirklich so viele Bikes, wie sie heute verkauft haben...
> In Rot hätte ich es auch schicker gefunden, aber was solls.
> Was meint ihr wegen der Bereifung, wie sind denn die Erfahrungen mit den E13 Reifen? Ich habe nicht vernünftiges zu dem Thema in bestehenden Threads gefunden. Bin am überlegen gleich andere (dachte an High Roller 2 oder DHR 2) drauf zu ziehen und die E13 weiterzuverkaufen.


E13 Reifen haben laut diversen Internetaussagen ordentlich Grip, rollen jedoch unverhältnismäßig schlecht. Ich habe meine auch direkt verkauft.


----------



## DH-Corn (31. März 2020)

MarKurte schrieb:


> E13 Reifen haben laut diversen Internetaussagen ordentlich Grip, rollen jedoch unverhältnismäßig schlecht. Ich habe meine auch direkt verkauft.


Habe ich auch gelesen, aber werde sie erstmal fahren. Für Reifen bekommst ja nichts und nen Versuch gebe ich ihnen.



Skydive93 schrieb:


> denk das rote is 29


Nein, das rote ist einfach 200€ teurer.



In-juri schrieb:


> Nachdem ich dann nochmal mit einem Kumpel und erfahrenen YT-Fahrer gesprochen hab und in allen Punkten von ihm bestätigt wurde, hab ich heute morgen um 08:00 Uhr das Jeffsy Comp 2019 in XL in grau bestellt. Grad nochmal gut gegangen, jetzt scheint es ausverkauft zu sein! Hoffentlich hat YT auch wirklich so viele Bikes, wie sie heute verkauft haben...



Cool, bei mir ging genau die gleiche Bestellung raus  aber letzte Woche schon.


----------



## In-juri (1. April 2020)

Geht mir genauso, der Grip der Reifen soll ja gut sein, ich gebe ihnen mal eine Chance. Gerade kam die Auftrags- und Zahlungsbestätigung, das Bike ist tatsächlich auf Lager und sollte demnächst versendet werden . Ich teil dann meine ersten Erfahrungen, wenns soweit ist


----------



## dek (6. April 2020)

Capra CF 29 XL

183cm
88cm

Passt optimal.


----------



## In-juri (17. April 2020)

In-juri schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso, der Grip der Reifen soll ja gut sein, ich gebe ihnen mal eine Chance. Gerade kam die Auftrags- und Zahlungsbestätigung, das Bike ist tatsächlich auf Lager und sollte demnächst versendet werden . Ich teil dann meine ersten Erfahrungen, wenns soweit ist


 Hab das Bike jetzt seit 11 Tagen und bin es dreimal gefahren. Größe passt tatsächlich ideal. Im Uphill ist das Rad eine perfekte Maschine, keine Rückenschmerzen mehr und spürbar mehr Grip am Vorder- und Hinterrad, irgendwie einfach eine optimierte Gewichtsverlagerung, so dass man auf Gewurzel und Gestein die entscheidende Traktion hat. Welten-Unterschied zu meinem Cannondale Jeckyll 3. Uphill zur Sektion 1 des Canadian Trails in Freiburg (falls den jemand) kann ich jetzt gemütlich durchfahren, der reine Wahnsinn. Im Downhill hat es etwas gedauert bis ich die Gabel gut eingestellt bekommen habe, fahre sie jetzt weicher als angegeben und mit relativ viel Rebound - am Anfang hat sie mir einen recht trägen Eindruck gemacht und ist versumpft. Jetzt passts aber. Der e13 trs + am Vorderrad hat mich gar nicht überzeugt bei den momentan staubtrockenen Bedingungen, sehr wenig Grip, den habe ich nach der zweiten Fahrt gegen einen Maxxis Assegai 2.5 getauscht, viel besser. 
Nochmal zur Größe: das Rad sieht extrem lang aus, auf dem Trail scheint es aber die perfekte Mischung aus Laufruhe und trotzdem genügend Agilität. Immer noch eine verspielte Spaßmaschine, also klare Empfehlung von meiner Seite, bei 186 cm und SL 87 cm auf jeden Fall XL!


----------



## DH-Corn (17. April 2020)

In-juri schrieb:


> Hab das Bike jetzt seit 11 Tagen und bin es dreimal gefahren. Größe passt tatsächlich ideal. Im Uphill ist das Rad eine perfekte Maschine, keine Rückenschmerzen mehr und spürbar mehr Grip am Vorder- und Hinterrad, irgendwie einfach eine optimierte Gewichtsverlagerung, so dass man auf Gewurzel und Gestein die entscheidende Traktion hat. Welten-Unterschied zu meinem Cannondale Jeckyll 3. Uphill zur Sektion 1 des Canadian Trails in Freiburg (falls den jemand) kann ich jetzt gemütlich durchfahren, der reine Wahnsinn. Im Downhill hat es etwas gedauert bis ich die Gabel gut eingestellt bekommen habe, fahre sie jetzt weicher als angegeben und mit relativ viel Rebound - am Anfang hat sie mir einen recht trägen Eindruck gemacht und ist versumpft. Jetzt passts aber. Der e13 trs + am Vorderrad hat mich gar nicht überzeugt bei den momentan staubtrockenen Bedingungen, sehr wenig Grip, den habe ich nach der zweiten Fahrt gegen einen Maxxis Assegai 2.5 getauscht, viel besser.
> Nochmal zur Größe: das Rad sieht extrem lang aus, auf dem Trail scheint es aber die perfekte Mischung aus Laufruhe und trotzdem genügend Agilität. Immer noch eine verspielte Spaßmaschine, also klare Empfehlung von meiner Seite, bei 186 cm und SL 87 cm auf jeden Fall XL!



185 und SL 86 und kann mich dir nur anschließen.


----------



## wemmsenwerner (19. April 2020)

Hallo,

ich überlege mir ein Jeffsy Base 29 oder Jeffsy Comp 29 zuzulegen und bin auch bei der Größe am überlegen. Schwanke zwischen XL und XXL

ich bin 195cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge (ohne Schuhe gemessen) von ca. 91cm.

Ich habe mal auf einem Capra AL 29er in XXL gesessen. Das ist schon eine recht wuchtige/lange Maschine und bin mir etwas unsicher ob das letztlich zu groß oder eigentlich genau richtig war (hab noch auf keinem XL gesessen).

Was denkt ihr bei meinen Proportionen? Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasiT (19. April 2020)

Wenn es dir hilft. Ich habe jetzt ein Decoy 29 pro in xxl und bin auch 1,95m. Fahre noch ein hightower 1 ebenfalls in xxl. Die Bikes sind beide sehr nah von der Geometrie und kleiner würde ich nicht fahren wollen.


----------



## freakezoid (21. April 2020)

Hi,

Meine Daten: 
YT Jeffsy 29"
29"
Größe: 175cm
SL: 82cm

-- Hat sich erledigt --


----------



## Epictetus (26. April 2020)

YT Capra 29 2019 - L

176cm
84 SL


----------



## Enduro_Berti (27. April 2020)

YT Capra 29 AL (2019) - L

180cm
84 SL

passt super!

YT Jeffsy 27 CF

bisschen zu kurz :/


----------



## petitrouge (29. April 2020)

Hi all,

nachdem ich von einem Kollegen zum Schnuppern ein Canyon Torque in L und ein YT Tues in L beide mit 27,5 zoll Bereifung gefahren habe bin ich angefixt.

Jetzt mein Problem ich würde mir gerne ein Capra zulegen mit 29er LRS  hänge aber genau in der Mitte.....

Ich 184cm mit 87 SL

Mein derzeitiges Hardtail ist ein M da ich es ansich gerne wendig mag....

Doch das kann man nicht mit den oben genannten vergleichen..... Nach den 4 Abfahrten auf dem Schiener Bike Park war ich recht geflasht......

Über Tipps etc wäre ich recht dankbar

Grüße Jens


----------



## Enduro_Berti (29. April 2020)

Ich bin 1,80m mit 84 SL und hatte das Capra 29 in L. War gut und trotz 29er recht wendig.
Würde an deiner Stelle aber evtl. XL nehmen.

Langer Reach ist beim Downhill/Enduro echt besser.
Habs heute wieder gemerkt. Meine neues Jeffsy (auch in L) ist leider ein bisschen zu kurz .


----------



## petitrouge (29. April 2020)

Danke Dir?

Grüße Jens


----------



## Woldi88 (11. Mai 2020)

Findet ihr die Grösse stimmig  ?


----------



## 2pi (11. Mai 2020)

Auf Bildern täuscht das immer. Sieht aber nach nein aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flitzomat (16. Mai 2020)

wemmsenwerner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich überlege mir ein Jeffsy Base 29 oder Jeffsy Comp 29 zuzulegen und bin auch bei der Größe am überlegen. Schwanke zwischen XL und XXL
> 
> ich bin 195cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge (ohne Schuhe gemessen) von ca. 91cm.



Hey ich hab genau deine Maße und seit letztem Jahr das Yeffsy Comp 29 in XXL.
Ich fühl mich pudelwohl drauf und hab die Größe bisher keine Sekunde bereut.
Hab mir allerdings an Tag 1 einen Bike Yoke Dropper Post mit 185mm Weg verbaut und noch andere Teile verbessert.
Aber die Geo ist für mich absolut super.
Fahre nur Trails, kein Enduro und kein Park.


----------



## Max141111 (16. Mai 2020)

Ich stehe kurz vorm Kauf eines Jeffsy 29er und komme von einem Slide 150 (2013) in L.

183,5cm und 87,5SL

Beim Slide hatte ich schon die Sattelstütze (Reverb150) grob 4cm weiter als nötig ausgezogen.

YT empfiehlt das XL, ich tendiere mittlerweile auch dazu.

Ich mags gerne verspielt und lass es gerne krachen...    Was meint ihr? Auf den 9 Seiten habe ich hier keine ahnlichen Maße für das neue Jeffsy 29 gefunden.


----------



## Luki1987 (22. Mai 2020)

Hallo, 
ich habe mir nun einige Seiten im Thread durchgelesen. 
Höhe 182 
SL: 90
Arme: 59

Gesucht: Capra 29

Ich möchte relativ aufrecht beim pedallieren sitzen, da ich es sonst im Nacken spüre, da ein Segment versteift ist. 
Fahre bisher das Cube Stereo 150 in M. Der Grund für M war, dass ich nach meinem Unfall erstmal langsam unterwegs war und das Gefühl hatte mit M besser unterwegs zu sein. Beimprofessionellen Bike Fiting wurde davor aber zu L  mit meinen Daten geraten. 
Da ich das Bike nun weitergebe an meinen Dad, für den das M perfekt passt suche ich nach einem Capra. 
Die Größe würde ich mit L nehmen.

*Kann jemand sagen, ob der Unterschied zwischen M und L spürbar ist bei verblockten Trails und engen Kehren?*
es sind ja nur 2,2cm mehr Radstand.


Fahre überwiegend in Österreich im felsigen gebiet. Steile und enge Sektionen sind keine Seltenheit. Mit dem Cube in M ist das kein Problem. 

Mir ist die Laufruhe bei 35+ nicht so wichtig wie Wendigkeit, da ich die Geschwindigkeit aus Sicheritsgründen mittlerweile meide. 

Besten Dank und Grüße
Luki


----------



## Dodger79 (22. Mai 2020)

Mit deinen Maßen stellt sich nicht die Frage ob M oder L, sondern ob L oder XL. Mit 90iger Schrittlänge bin ich mir nicht einmal sicher, ob du die verbaute Sattelstütze überhaupt weit genug ausziehen kannst bei M. Beim einlenken würdest du dir wohl auch regelmäßig den Lenker in's Knie hauen. Ich bin 1,84 und habe etwas kürzere Beine und finde das L schon knapp.


----------



## Leo_93 (22. Mai 2020)

Hey Zusammen,

es geht um ein Jeffsy (eigentlich 27.5)

Größe: 173 SL 83
Damit bin ich ziemlich am Ende der Größentabelle für "M"

Ich komme von einem All Mountain von 2014 mit 150 mm v/h. Wird mir so langsam ein wenig zu nervös bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten Abfahrten (67° Lenkwinkel)
Ich mag 27,5 Räder und würde auch gerne wieder welche haben, alleine weil ich hier und da mal abziehe und kleinere Sprünge mitnehme, aber noch lange keine Jumplines o.ä. Gerne aber auch auf technischen Trails.
Bin aber auch noch nie 29er gefahren, von steht diese Entscheidung eigentlich auch noch aus.

Viele Grüße ✌


----------



## 2pi (22. Mai 2020)

Also von der Schrittlänge passt dir das 27er in L in jedem Fall. Fahre selber ein ein 27er L bei 178/82.
Das 27er fordert einen geradewegs dazu auf, an allem, was nicht bei 3 auf dem Baum ist, abzuziehen und es bewegt sich gut in die Luft.
Bei der Größe würde ich in jedem Fall beim 27er bleiben. Laufruhig wäre das L auch.
Du bist "nur" 5cm kleiner als ich, von daher kann ich sagen, daß dir das L passt. Wenn du dich zu gestreckt fühlen solltest, was ich nicht glaube, schiebst du den Sattel etwas vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackyfox91 (25. Mai 2020)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe letzte Woche mein altes 26" Demo verkauft, welches ich in M gefahren bin.
Ich möchte nun ein YT Capra kaufen und stehe vor der Entscheidung ob mir 29" passen könnte, da das 27,5er COMP nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Ich bin 2018 das Capra Pro in M und 27,5" Probe gefahren und fand es super. Zu meinem alten 2013er Demo Welten.. 
Nun zu mir: ich bin nur 165cm groß mit einer Schrittlänge von ca. 79,2cm. Meint ihr ich passe damit auf das Capra in 29" und Rahmengröße M? 

Ich möchte künftig sowohl Touren fahren als auch im Bikepark unterwegs sein. Im Park fahre ich aber keine extrem anspruchsvollen Downhill Trails, da bewege ich mich eher auf max. mittelschweren Trails.


----------



## drfloyd (25. Mai 2020)

Tues Comp 2020
Rahmengröße: XXL
27,5"
187cm
89cm


----------



## 2pi (25. Mai 2020)

Jackyfox91 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich habe letzte Woche mein altes 26" Demo verkauft, welches ich in M gefahren bin.
> Ich möchte nun ein YT Capra kaufen und stehe vor der Entscheidung ob mir 29" passen könnte, da das 27,5er COMP nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Ich bin 2018 das Capra Pro in M und 27,5" Probe gefahren und fand es super. Zu meinem alten 2013er Demo Welten..
> ...


Also bei deiner Größe würde ich kein 29er nehmen.
Meine Empfehlung: 27er in M. Kommt bestimmt nochmal rein (zur Not YT fragen) oder immer mal wieder in den Outlet schauen.


----------



## BigOrange (25. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir ein Jeffsy Base 29 zulegen, wäre mein erstes Fully. Ich will Trails und hin und wieder damit in den Bikepark fahren, bei der Rahmengröße schwanke ich allerdings zwischen M und L.

Geröße: 178 cm / SL 85 cm

Danke vorab für Antworten.


----------



## 2pi (25. Mai 2020)

BigOrange schrieb:


> Geröße: 178 cm / SL 85 cm


eindeutig L.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (26. Mai 2020)

BigOrange schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mir ein Jeffsy Base 29 zulegen, wäre mein erstes Fully. Ich will Trails und hin und wieder damit in den Bikepark fahren, bei der Rahmengröße schwanke ich allerdings zwischen M und L.
> 
> ...


Definitiv "L"


----------



## BigOrange (26. Mai 2020)

Super, danke euch für die schnelle Rückmeldung.


----------



## Luki1987 (27. Mai 2020)

Dodger79 schrieb:


> Mit deinen Maßen stellt sich nicht die Frage ob M oder L, sondern ob L oder XL. Mit 90iger Schrittlänge bin ich mir nicht einmal sicher, ob du die verbaute Sattelstütze überhaupt weit genug ausziehen kannst bei M. Beim einlenken würdest du dir wohl auch regelmäßig den Lenker in's Knie hauen. Ich bin 1,84 und habe etwas kürzere Beine und finde das L schon knapp.



Danke Dodger für deine Antwort. Ich hatte bisher beim M Rahmen von Cube, der ja noch etwas kürzer Baut als dem M vom Capra keine Probleme. Die Sattelstüze ist leider schon recht weit draußen. Da müsste ich dann im dümmsten Fall eine neue kaufen, wenn es das L wird und nicht passt. 
Schwierige Entscheidung. Ich versuche gerade noch in meiner Gegend jemanden zu finden der L hat und ein XL. M kann ich mal probefahren, aber das scheidet ja eigentlich aus. 

Grüße Luki


----------



## Reddeadhand (29. Mai 2020)

Servus zusammen, 
muss auch auf eure Hilfe bzw. euren Rat zurückgreifen. Bin selbst 209 cm groß und verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem Fully (AM oder Enduro). Hatte gehofft ein YT Jeffsy in XXL würde vielleicht passen und habe es mir zur Ansicht nach Hause bestellt. Ist allerdings aufgrund aktueller Verfügbarkeit nur 27,5 aus 2019.

An sich fühlt es sich bei der ersten Probefahrt gar nicht so verkehrt an, trotzdem sieht es m.E. so aus als würde ich auf einem Klapprad oder so sitzen  Da ich vorher aber bisher nur HT gefahren bin, bin ich mir bei der Einschätzung nicht sicher.

Was meint ihr? Lieber auf 29er wechseln oder kann ich das komplett abschreiben und weiter HT fahren...


----------



## 2pi (30. Mai 2020)

Also es hilft, wenn man die Gabel, Dämpfer und Reifen aufpumpt 
Ansonsten kann man nur sagen:
Wenn es überhaupt einen Grund für 29er gibt, dann sind es 2,09m.

Bei der Größe würde ich mir überlegen, einen custom Rahmen bauen zu lassen.
Nicolai macht das.




__





						TAILOR MADE • Nicolai Bicycles
					






					www.nicolai-bicycles.com
				




Dann solltest du aber genau wissen, was du brauchst/möchtest und das lohnt sich auch nur, wenn du bei dem Hobby bleibst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reddeadhand (30. Mai 2020)

2pi schrieb:


> Also es hilft, wenn man die Gabel, Dämpfer und Reifen aufpumpt
> Ansonsten kann man nur sagen:
> Wenn es überhaupt einen Grund für 29er gibt, dann sind es 2,09m.
> 
> ...


Ja das mit dem. Aufpumpen ist mir im Anschluß auch aufgefallen. Hat jetzt von der Situation jetzt nicht mehr so viel ausgemacht, daher habe ich da kein Foto mehr.

Ein custom bike ist mir aktuell noch zu viel da ich erst knappe 1,5 Jahre fahre und nicht sicher bin wie dauerhaft das Vergnügen ist.

Danke schon mal für deinen input.

Das gleiche Rad mit 29 werde ich bei YT mal Probe fahren. Leider ist mein Termin erst Mitte Juli


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Mai 2020)

Ich bin 2m, gewöhn dich an das Aussehen, früher gabs nur 26"!
Das Jeffsy XXL sieht OK aus, aber in der Tat besser 29" nehmen. Kannst du blind kaufen, so wie da dein Foto aussieht.
Aber mach da keinen so albern hohen Vorbau dran!!! Das ist doch kein Cruiser! Das ist MINDESTENS 10cm zu hoch vorn , so bekommst du doch überhaupt keinen Druck auf den Lenker. Wie willst du da schnelle Kurven fahren und Drops springen?

Ansonsten Hardtail von Dirtysixer kaufen  wenn du es optisch stimmig haben willst.


----------



## Reddeadhand (30. Mai 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich bin 2m, gewöhn dich an das Aussehen, früher gabs nur 26"!
> Das Jeffsy XXL sieht OK aus, aber in der Tat besser 29" nehmen. Kannst du blind kaufen, so wie da dein Foto aussieht.
> Aber mach da keinen so albern hohen Vorbau dran!!! Das ist doch kein Cruiser! Das ist MINDESTENS 10cm zu hoch vorn , so bekommst du doch überhaupt keinen Druck auf den Lenker. Wie willst du da schnelle Kurven fahren und Drops springen?
> 
> Ansonsten Hardtail von Dirtysixer kaufen  wenn du es optisch stimmig haben willst.



Hey danke für den tollen Tipp. Aussehen ist ja auch eher sekundär . Es muss beim Fahren einfach passen 

 Der lenkervorbau kommt dann natürlich weg. Überlege eher einen zu nehmen der nur nach vorne geht um die Distanz zum lenker zu erhöhen. War halt grad übrig...


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Mai 2020)

Vorbau nie länger wie 50mm.
Wenn du es echt länger brauchst vom Reach als 510, anderes Bike kaufen. Gibt es.


----------



## Reddeadhand (30. Mai 2020)

Hi,
darf ich fragen was du für ein Bike fährst mit deine 2m ? 

Ich bin jetzt nicht auf das YT Jeffsy fixiert es war jetzt nur nach etwas recherche das einzige außer dem Trek Fuel Ex 8 was irgendwie von den Maßen her infrage kam und das Trek ist derzeit nicht verfügbar was ein ausprobieren echt schwierig macht.

Hast du den noch andere Empfehlungen wenn du sagst es gibt noch welche mit nem Reach von 510? 

Ansonsten bin ich dir schonmal sehr dankbar für deine Inputs. Ist echt Gold wert !

Gruß,
Basti


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Mai 2020)

Capra 29 fahre ich - taugt aber nur bis Schrittlänge 1m, da der Sitzwinkel sonst zu flach wird.
Das ist auch bei vielen anderen Bikes der eigentliche Knackpunkt, dass man zu weit über dem Hinterrad sitzt!
Es kommt halt auch auf Bein- und Armlänge an.

Direkt fällt mir auch nur Geometron XX longest ein, also Nicolai, mit 550 reach. Rahmen 3500.-€.

Das Fuelex in XXL ist nicht größer als zB das Nukeproof  Mega oder Reactor mit 510 reach. Also wie das Jeffsy29. Stack ist mit 640 ähnlich.
Privateer 161 hat auch 510. Norco Sight 2020 auch, hat aber niedrigen Stack - das hängt von deiner Beinlänge ab!

Leichter ist es bei Hardtails, da beim Hardtail mit dem Sag das Bike ja etwas länger wird.


----------



## basti.rlp (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo Leute,

eine kleine Frage: ich habe bereits ein Jeffsy 19 Pro Race in L. Jetzt ist mir aber leider der Rahmen gebrochen und ich bekomme ein Replacement. Nun bin ich stark am überlegenob ich nicht direkt auf XL umsteige. Die Idee dahinter (mit 1,80) mit 30er oder 40er Vorbau den Reach auf die Vorliebe anzupassen (da mir das L gerade in wirklich heftigen und schnellen Passage. Etwas unruhig wurde). Außerdem bin ich mit der Fox Transfer auch schon ordentlich draußen gewesen, sodass mir ein längeres Sitztohr (ca. 2 cm) ebenfalls entgegen kommt. Habe ich irgendetwas nicht auf dem Schirm was mich absolut stören könnte?


----------



## Felix57 (9. Juni 2020)

ich überlege mir das Jeffsy Pro Race zuzulegen.
 bin 174 Gross( oder auch klein ;-)
SL = 78
kommt da M hin?


----------



## MTB-0815 (13. Juni 2020)

Bin am überlegen mit 184cm und 91cm SL das JEFFSY Base 29 2020 in XL zu bestellen. Wäre mein erstes Fully für ein paar heimische Home-Trails und ein bisschen Bike-Park. Mir ist eine komfortable Sitzposition wichtig, aber gleichzeitig sollte das Bike gut zu beherrschen sein. Was meint Ihr, passt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kekenadua (19. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
bin ganz neu hier im Forum und suche ein neues Bike. Das, was ich bisher hier gelesen habe hat mir sehr gut gefallen! Deshalb hoffe ich, dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.
Bisher fahre ich ein Canyon Spectral (2015) in L. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass mir das v.a. bei längeren Touren (Alpencross,...) einen Tick zu klein ist. Im Park passt es. (Fahre allerdings gemäßigt, keine großen Sprünge,...und Park ist auch nur sehr gelegentlich).

Meine Maße sind:
Größe: 187
SL: 89-90
Armlänge: 61-62

Jetzt suche ich ein neues Bike für "Alles" (Lange Touren mit vielen Höhenmetern, Trails, verblocktes Gelände, kleinen Sprünge,...) und habe ein Pro Race 2019 in XL (29 Zolll) angeboten bekommen.
Das Rad würde mir total zusagen, allerdings bin ich bisher erst auf einem Jeffsy XL 27,5 aus 2018 gesessen. Das hat super gepasst.
Da das Angebot dsehr weit weg ist (>4h) kann ich nicht einfach hinfahren und es testen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit meinem Maßen mit dem Jeffsy aus 2019?
Gibt es jemand im Raum Tübingen/ Stuttgart mit einem Jeffsy 2019 in XL, bei dem ich mal kurz auf das Rad sitzen könnte? Das würde mir sehr helfen 

Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen!
Viele Grüße
Kay


----------



## DH-Corn (19. Juni 2020)

MTB-0815 schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen mit 184cm und 91cm SL das JEFFSY Base 29 2020 in XL zu bestellen. Wäre mein erstes Fully für ein paar heimische Home-Trails und ein bisschen Bike-Park. Mir ist eine komfortable Sitzposition wichtig, aber gleichzeitig sollte das Bike gut zu beherrschen sein. Was meint Ihr, passt das?



Sollte gut passen


----------



## MarKurte (23. Juni 2020)

Reddeadhand schrieb:


> Hi,
> darf ich fragen was du für ein Bike fährst mit deine 2m ?
> 
> Ich bin jetzt nicht auf das YT Jeffsy fixiert es war jetzt nur nach etwas recherche das einzige außer dem Trek Fuel Ex 8 was irgendwie von den Maßen her infrage kam und das Trek ist derzeit nicht verfügbar was ein ausprobieren echt schwierig macht.
> ...


Bin genau 200cm groß und hatte bis Anfang 20 ein XXL Capra 29 und fand es etwas zu klein. Jetzt habe ich ein Nukeproof Mega 290c in XL und bin sehr zufrieden. Schau dir auch mal die 2021er Commencal Meta Modelle an. Die haben auch 515 und 520mm Reach. Generell kann ich dir bei deiner Größe auf jeden Fall 29" ans Herz legen.


----------



## Reddeadhand (23. Juni 2020)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Bin genau 200cm groß und hatte bis Anfang 20 ein XXL Capra 29 und fand es etwas zu klein. Jetzt habe ich ein Nukeproof Mega 290c in XL und bin sehr zufrieden. Schau dir auch mal die 2021er Commencal Meta Modelle an. Die haben auch 515 und 520mm Reach. Generell kann ich dir bei deiner Größe auf jeden Fall 29" ans Herz legen.


Danke für den Hinweis. Auf das neue meta bin ich zufällig gestern gestoßen.

Auf dem nukeproof mega bin ich auch schon gesessen und fand es recht gut.

Frage an der stelle noch mal: durch die Geometrie und die Schrittlänge ergibt sich ja ne gewisse sattelüberhöhung. Ist das okay so oder sollte man da dann mit nem Vorbau, spacer und lenker mit rise versuchen den so weit wie möglich zu reduzieren?


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juni 2020)

Das hängt ganz allein von dir ab. 
Aber mehr wie 5cm sind mit Spacern und Riserlenker eh nicht drin. 
Schrittlänge korrespondiert mit Stack. 
Armlänge auch..


----------



## MarKurte (23. Juni 2020)

Reddeadhand schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Auf das neue meta bin ich zufällig gestern gestoßen.
> 
> Auf dem nukeproof mega bin ich auch schon gesessen und fand es recht gut.
> 
> Frage an der stelle noch mal: durch die Geometrie und die Schrittlänge ergibt sich ja ne gewisse sattelüberhöhung. Ist das okay so oder sollte man da dann mit nem Vorbau, spacer und lenker mit rise versuchen den so weit wie möglich zu reduzieren?


Fahre das mega bei 96cm schrittlänge mit nem 3cm Lenkerrise und 1,5cm Spacern. Neben dem Reach sollte natürlich auch auf den Stack geachtet werden. Bei manchen Rahmen ist der nämlich trotz großem reach recht klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doempf (24. Juni 2020)

Heja,
Jeffsy CF Pro oder Race
178-179cm
85 SL
Rahmengröße L sollte hier keine Frage sein
Aber 27,5 oder 29   
Bin bisher 27,5 gefahren und letzten Testweiste 29 - war gut. 
Danke!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (26. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich plane nach einer 4 Jahres Pause vom (Action-)Radsport ein persönliches Comeback   Die Corona-Zeit hat mir gezeigt wie viel Wert ein solches Hobby sein kann, gibt denke ich nicht viel besseres als jetzt im Wald zu sein wenn sonst eh nicht viel geht..

Naja, zur Frage.. Es soll ein 2020er Capra 27.5" werden, und ich liege mit meinen Körpermaßen EXAKT zwischen der Empfehlung für L und XL..

Bin 183.8cm groß und Schrittlänge liegt bei ca. 87cm. Meine Armspanne liegt bei 183cm, damit völlig normal, weder kurz noch lang.

Einsatzbereich wird viel Bikepark (Beerfelden, Willingen, Winterberg, Osternohe etc.) und natürlich auch Trails in meiner Nähe (Feldberg, Rhön) (inklusive hoch strampeln) sein.

Meinen Fahrstil (von vor 4 Jahren) würde ich als relativ aktiv und meine Linienwahl dennoch als eher vorsichtig beschreiben. Früher sind wir hauptsächlich im Park gefahren. An Sprüngen wurde/wird eigentlich alles mit viel Freude mitgenommen was nicht komplett Lebensmüde/Crazy ist.

Tendieren würde ich zu L, eben aus Gründen des besagten (früheren) Fahrstils, allerdings gab es ja mal so eine Bauernweisheit im MTB Sport (größer ist immer besser, o.Ä). Dazu kommt, dass ich mir vorstellen kann mit den 4 Jahren mehr an Alter auf dem Tacho auch eher mal etwas längere Touren und Anstiege zu bestreiten als früher, wo dann evtl. XL wieder besser kommen könnte..
Zudem haben sich hier viele im Thread die sich im ähnlichen Übergangsbereich befinden eher für die größere Variante entschieden (und es wohl auch nicht bereut).

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja noch einen Tip für meine Überlegungen oder gar eine Empfehlung geben.

Viele Grüße
Ghost


----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (26. Juni 2020)

Habe die gleichen Maße und stehe vor dem selben Problem,das Sitzrohr ist nur 450 mm lang...bei einem Stack von 617 mm könnte das zu klein sein,dass du bei deiner Schrittlänge die Sattelstütze nicht weit genug raus bekommst.Ich mag auch eher kleinere Bikes,und fahre im Moment ein Radon Skeen Trail Cf 9 mit 455mm und  623 mm Stack was schon hart and der Grenze ist.Und ständig mit Knieschmerzen rumfahren ist natürlich auch nicht so toll.


----------



## 2pi (26. Juni 2020)

Also das Capra hat nach heutigen Maßstäben keinen langen Reach.
Mit 184cm würde ich heute wohl zum XL greifen.
Das 27er ist ja schon handlicher als das 29er. Also kann man meiner Meinung nach ruhig zum größeren greifen.
Ich fahre mit 178cm und 82,5SL das 27er in L und kleiner sollte es nicht sein.


----------



## petitrouge (27. Juni 2020)

Konnte beide Modelle fahren vom Capra in L und XL beide mit 27,5 er LR's und hänge genau
mit meinen Massen zwischen den beiden Grössen bei 185cm und einer SL von 86cm.
Am Ende wurde es ein XL aber mit 29er LR's und ich bin total froh das so gemacht zu haben.
Nimm das XL alleine wegen Deiner Tourenoption die Du haben möchtest.
Ich komme bisher alles hoch was ich auch mit meinem  Stahlhardtail fahre.......1 Anstieg fehlt mir noch da könnte es wahrscheinlich scheitern 

Grüsse Jens


----------



## FreerideMonkey (21. Juli 2020)

Hi Leute

Ich bin 192cm, SL ca. 100-110cm und liege immer so zwischen 85 und 90 kg.

XL oder XXL? 27.5 oder 29er....Hilfe!!!


----------



## petitrouge (21. Juli 2020)

XXL  und 29er

Wäre mein Tipp, allein von Deiner SL bist Du gute 16cm mehr als ich. 
86SL ist meine und ich bin 185 gross und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem XL
Aber die Sattelstütze kommt da auch schon an Ihre Grenze vom Auszug deswegen würde ich Dir Zu dem größeren raten

Grüße Jens


----------



## FreerideMonkey (21. Juli 2020)

Danke dir...ja ist echt nicht einfach. Hab irgendwie bock auf den 27.5 wegen der 180mm.
Was meinst du den hinsichtlich des Modells...Capra Pro, Capra Pro Race oder Capra Shred?


----------



## petitrouge (21. Juli 2020)

Sorry das musst Du alleine entscheiden und was Dein Geldbeutel hergibt inkl Fahrstil und Vorlieben. 

Selber fahre ich das CF und mir langt das für den Spass den ich damit habe

Grüße Jens


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Juli 2020)

FreerideMonkey schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Ich bin 192cm, SL ca. 100-110cm und liege immer so zwischen 85 und 90 kg.
> 
> XL oder XXL? 27.5 oder 29er....Hilfe!!!


Längere Beine als 100cm ist nicht fahrbar am XXL29, dann ist der Sattel auf Anschlag vorn. 
Man kann auch die 29er Lyrik auf 180 traveln. 

Nukeproof ist etwas steiler vom Sitzwinkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreerideMonkey (21. Juli 2020)

Ich muss mich verbessern. Schrittlänge 86cm?? hatte zu hoch angesetzt


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Juli 2020)

FreerideMonkey schrieb:


> Ich muss mich verbessern. Schrittlänge 86cm?? hatte zu hoch angesetzt


Jaja..

Wenn du das vorhast was dein Name vermuten lässt, 27.5 XL Alu. Für alles andere 29 XXL, nach Geldbeutel.


----------



## 4Stroke (22. Juli 2020)

FreerideMonkey schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Ich bin 192cm, SL ca. 100-110cm und liege immer so zwischen 85 und 90 kg.
> 
> XL oder XXL? 27.5 oder 29er....Hilfe!!!



XXL 29.


----------



## kackboon91 (9. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin 193 cm groß mit einer SL von 93 cm.

Interessiert bin ich am Jeffsy 29 für den Gebrauch auf Hometrails und dem ein oder anderen Bike Park Besuch.

Würdet ihr mir eher XL oder XXL empfehlen?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## 4Stroke (9. August 2020)

kackboon91 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich bin 193 cm groß mit einer SL von 93 cm.
> 
> ...


Xxl


----------



## kackboon91 (10. August 2020)

Danke für die Antwort! 
Freut mich zu hören, da XL ausverkauft ist


----------



## mazola01 (13. August 2020)

Hi, ich interessiere mich für ein jeffsy, wobei grad keins lieferbar ist....
Egal. 
Bin 1,76m und habe nur 79cm SL. 
Laut yt sollte ich L nehmen. Was denkt ihr? 

Früsse


----------



## 4Stroke (13. August 2020)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Hi, ich interessiere mich für ein jeffsy, wobei grad keins lieferbar ist....
> Egal.
> Bin 1,76m und habe nur 79cm SL.
> Laut yt sollte ich L nehmen. Was denkt ihr?
> ...



Ja L


----------



## AStateOfTrance (18. August 2020)

Ich interessiere mich für ein Jeffsy CF 29.
Größe 184 cm
SL 90 cm
Einsatzprofil: Hometrails, lange Touren, Transalp (hat das jemand schon mit dem Jeffsy gemacht?).
Laut Tabelle bei YT liege ich am unteren Ende von XL. Bisher fahre ich ein Radon Slide Carbon in L, das ist schön handlich, aber ich muss die Sattelstütze maximal rausziehen.

Tendiere daher zu XL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (18. August 2020)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Hi, ich interessiere mich für ein jeffsy, wobei grad keins lieferbar ist....
> Egal.
> Bin 1,76m und habe nur 79cm SL.
> Laut yt sollte ich L nehmen. Was denkt ihr?
> ...


L
Ich selbst fahre das Jeffsy 29 bei 176/83 auch in der Größe L.
Sattelstütze ist gut 5 cm aus dem Sitzrohr gezogen.


----------



## 4Stroke (18. August 2020)

ziaberer schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich für ein Jeffsy CF 29.
> Größe 184 cm
> SL 90 cm
> Einsatzprofil: Hometrails, lange Touren, Transalp (hat das jemand schon mit dem Jeffsy gemacht?).
> ...



XL


----------



## timtim (18. August 2020)

bei L wird es wohl eher mehr agil sein (fahre ich auch .bin aber eher der Spielemax),bei deinem angestrebten Einsatzbereich lieber XL , 
meine Empfehlung


----------



## Mike5 (22. August 2020)

Hi zusammen,

Ich habe zwar schon bestellt, würde trotzdem gerne eure Meinung hören.

Mein Sohnemann ist 162cm und sehr leicht. Für Home Trails sowie Bike Park habe ich ihm ein Capra 29 bestellt in M. Capra in 27 war ausverkauft, wäre eigentlich meine erst Wahl gewesen.

Laut Tabelle ist das M ab 164. Erstens denke ich, die 164 hat er schnell erreicht und in der Zwischenzeit sollte es auch gehen, wird nur halt etwas groß sein oder?

VG

Mike


----------



## 4Stroke (22. August 2020)

Mike5 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe zwar schon bestellt, würde trotzdem gerne eure Meinung hören.
> 
> ...



Wächst er, wie du schon sagst, rein. 
Die großen Laufräder werden da eher problematisch.


----------



## comp400 (23. August 2020)

Hi.

Ich möchte mein altes Hobby wieder aufleben lassen. Bin in der Zwischenzeit mit Leihbikes ausschließlich in Bikeparks gefahren. 99% Bikeparknutzung wird es auch bleiben.
Jetzt soll es jedenfalls ein Capra Shred 27.5 werden.

Ich bin 178cm groß, bei SL 86cm. Laut YT klar die L. Vergleiche ich aber die Rahmengeometrie mit anderen Herstellern, bei denen ich in der M liege, kommt mir das YT recht groß vor. Vlt. kommt mir das auch nur so vor, da ich so lange raus war und die 2cm an der ein oder anderen Stelle gar nicht auffallen.

Möchte hier einfach auf Nummer "kugelsicher" gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (23. August 2020)

Passt kugelsicher. Bin auch 178cm mit 27er in L aber auch mittlerweile viel in Parks unterwegs. Zwar nur 82,5cm SL. Aber da kann man ja mit der Stütze spielen.


----------



## Mike5 (23. August 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Wächst er, wie du schon sagst, rein.
> Die großen Laufräder werden da eher problematisch.


Problematisch weil mehr Input nötig ist oder warum meinst du?


----------



## flockwhite (24. August 2020)

Jetzt hat mich der Thread doch etwas verunsichert.

Bin 180cm bei 82cm Schrittlänge.

Habe mir eigentlich das Capra 29 Zoll mit M-Rahmen bestellt weil mir der Reach beim testen eines ähnlichen Bikes von 440mm am besten gefallen hat. Ich mag es eher wenn das Bike verspielt ist und das Rad gefühlt nicht einen halben, dreiviertel Meter vor mir aufhört. 

Bin ich da noch richtig oder soll ich definitiv zum L-Rahmen wechseln? Einsatz ist zu 80% Hometrails im Wald (wendigkeit gibt mir da ein sicherheitsgefühl), 20% Bikepark

Laufruhe ist mir nicht ganz so wichtig.


----------



## 4Stroke (25. August 2020)

flockwhite schrieb:


> Jetzt hat mich der Thread doch etwas verunsichert.
> 
> Bin 180cm bei 82cm Schrittlänge.
> 
> ...



M ist bei 180cm viel zu klein!


----------



## flockwhite (25. August 2020)

Hab mir als Vergleich das Trek Slash 8 in  ML hergenommen, das war das Bike auf dem ich mich echt gut gefühlt habe, daher auch das Capra in M. Notfalls änder ich morgen telefonisch auf L, da ist aber nur noch das Pro verfügbar.

als Vergleich
Sattelrohr: 445mm / YT: 420mm
Oberrohr:  613mm / YT: 584mm
Reach: 440mm / YT: 440mm
Stack: 617mm YT: 621mm

machen die Unterschiede beim Oberohr / Sattelrohr so viel aus? Oder wie genau meinst du dass es zu klein ist?


----------



## 4Stroke (25. August 2020)

flockwhite schrieb:


> Oder wie genau meinst du dass es zu klein ist?



Ich meine das genau so, Größe M beim Capra ist dir definitiv zu klein bei 180cm! 

Das kannst du auch in der yt Größenempfehlung nachlesen


----------



## Dodger79 (26. August 2020)

Ich bin 1,84m und habe mein Capra 29 L mittels längerem Vorbau und Sattel nach hinten gestreckt. XL wäre besser gewesen. Da sollte man mit 4cm weniger nicht einmal an M denken ;-)


----------



## Donnerbolzen (26. August 2020)

comp400 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Ich möchte mein altes Hobby wieder aufleben lassen. Bin in der Zwischenzeit mit Leihbikes ausschließlich in Bikeparks gefahren. 99% Bikeparknutzung wird es auch bleiben.
> Jetzt soll es jedenfalls ein Capra Shred 27.5 werden.
> ...



Definitiv L !
Ich fahre mit 176/83 ein Capra 29 in der Rahmengröße L.


----------



## flockwhite (26. August 2020)

Hab es schon storniert und mir ein anderes geholt.
Morgen oder übermorgen kommt trotzdem ein Capra 29 comp in M bei mir an. Haben die Stornierung zu spät gelesen bzw. bearbeitet. Leider.
Gäbe es das Comp noch in L wäre es das geworden


----------



## Donnerbolzen (26. August 2020)

flockwhite schrieb:


> Hab es schon storniert und mir ein anderes geholt.
> Morgen oder übermorgen kommt trotzdem ein Capra 29 comp in M bei mir an. Haben die Stornierung zu spät gelesen bzw. bearbeitet. Leider.
> Gäbe es das Comp noch in L wäre es das geworden



Was ist es jetzt geworden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flockwhite (26. August 2020)

Ein Mondraker Superfoxy. War im Angebot. Rahmengröße ist M, aber durch die Geometrie kommt es einen ganz anders vor.

wer also ein Comp in M möchte kann morgen / übermorgen bei mir vorbei schauen


----------



## lennard1 (10. September 2020)

Hallo ich bin 1,82 und 65kg bei einem YT Tues cf pro Race eher L oder XL?


----------



## nabla91 (23. September 2020)

Hallo,

bin 183cm SL 84cm. Geht um ein Jeffsy Comp 29.
Bin damit an der Grenzen zwischen L und XL - was meint ihr?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## benni181 (5. November 2020)

Hi ich willst mir ein jeffsy kaufen aber ich weiss echt met wegen der größe ich bin 1.90 groß und hab ne sl von 91 qas meint ihr xl oder xxl?


----------



## 4Stroke (6. November 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> Hi ich willst mir ein jeffsy kaufen aber ich weiss echt met wegen der größe ich bin 1.90 groß und hab ne sl von 91 qas meint ihr xl oder xxl?



XXL


----------



## cxfahrer (6. November 2020)

XL wenn man es lieber verspielt mag...


----------



## 4Stroke (6. November 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> Hi ich willst mir ein jeffsy kaufen aber ich weiss echt met wegen der größe ich bin 1.90 groß und hab ne sl von 91 qas meint ihr xl oder xxl?



Letztens war es noch

ein tyee
ein izzo
ein Stereo 
ein jab
ein meta
und jetzt ein jeffsy


----------



## Donnerbolzen (6. November 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Letztens war es noch
> 
> ein tyee
> ein izzo
> ...


Wenn es ein Jeffsy wird, hat er alles richtig gemacht 😉

Bezüglich der Rahmengröße würde ich zu XXL raten.
Ich fahre das Jeffsy 29 bei 176/83 in der Größe L.


----------



## benni181 (6. November 2020)

Alles net so einfach es gibt so viele schicke räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (6. November 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> Alles net so einfach es gibt so viele schicke räder


Das mit YT würde ich mir nochmal überlegen.

Schau dir einfach mal hier die Kommentare an:


			https://m.facebook.com/yt.industries/photos/pb.145435915505773.-2207520000../3337968032919196/?type=3
		


Vielleicht haste aber auch Glück, das Bike kommt zügig und du musst dich nie an den Service wenden.


----------



## Galoshi (22. November 2020)

Hi Leute, habe mal eine Frage bzgl. meines YT Capra 29 LTD.

Ich bin 186cm groß und habe eine SL von 86 cm.
Ich bin sehr günstig an ein YT Capra LTD 29 XXL gekommen.

An sich fühle ich mich auf dem Bike sehr wohl und ich mag eher den Komfort eines laufruhigen Bikes.

Jedoch bekomme ich von Freunden gesagt, dass das XL besser für meine Größe wäre, speziell für Trails in Saalbach und im Brandnertal in welchen ich gerne unterwegs bin.

Ich bin über die ganze Größenthematik nun ein bisschen verwundert, da z.B.: Hersteller wie Madonna ihren XL Rahmen Madonna Raaw V2, welche eine sehr sehr ähnliche Geometrie haben wie das YT Capra 29 in XXL, ab einer Größe von 186cm empfehlen. Diese haben sogar 5mm mehr Reach und 26mm mehr Stack.

Sollte ich doch eher einen XL Rahmen von YT nehmen oder einfach bedenkenlos den XXL Rahmen behalten?

Ich hatte schon die Idee den Vorbau von 40mm auf 32mm zu verkürzen.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. November 2020)

Passt denke ich, mein XXL ist mir mit 200cm ja eher zu klein. So weit von den idealen 190cm bist du ja nicht.

Du kannst ja noch einen Winkelsteuersatz versuchen,ich denke 1grad weniger ginge auch, und damit kommt der Lenker auch paar Millimeter näher.

PS Ich habe 100cm SL, da wärst du ja vom Oberkörper ca gleich groß, und hast nur kurze Beine - klar dann immer ein längerer Rahmen


----------



## 4Stroke (22. November 2020)

Galoshi schrieb:


> Hi Leute, habe mal eine Frage bzgl. meines YT Capra 29 LTD.
> 
> Ich bin 186cm groß und habe eine SL von 86 cm.
> Ich bin sehr günstig an ein YT Capra LTD 29 XXL gekommen.
> ...



Fahr es doch einfach und entscheide selbst. Wenn du zurecht kommst passt es doch!


----------



## Galoshi (22. November 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Passt denke ich, mein XXL ist mir mit 200cm ja eher zu klein. So weit von den idealen 190cm bist du ja nicht.
> 
> Du kannst ja noch einen Winkelsteuersatz versuchen,ich denke 1grad weniger ginge auch, und damit kommt der Lenker auch paar Millimeter näher.
> 
> PS Ich habe 100cm SL, da wärst du ja vom Oberkörper ca gleich groß, und hast nur kurze Beine - klar dann immer ein längerer Rahmen


Das mit dem Winkelsteuersatz kannte ich gar nicht. Danke für den Tipp. Damit würde ich den Reach um ca. 0.5 - 1 cm verringern. Noch ein 32mm Vorbau und ich bin ja eigentlich schon am XL dran.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. November 2020)

Galoshi schrieb:


> Das mit dem Winkelsteuersatz kannte ich gar nicht. Danke für den Tipp. Damit würde ich den Reach um ca. 0.5 - 1 cm verringern. Noch ein 32mm Vorbau und ich bin ja eigentlich schon am XL dran.


Wobei wie gesagt du bist ja Sitzriese, das ist ja für das XXL Capra ideal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vo3 (24. November 2020)

Bräuchte Hilfe bei ner Entscheidung überlege mir ein *TUES Base 27,5 in XL* zu holen
Bin 1.92 m Groß SL 85  (Langer Oberkörper.)
Info zur Zeit habe ich ein BMC Speedfox 29 in XL (reach 465)


----------



## DH-Corn (24. November 2020)

vo3 schrieb:


> Bräuchte Hilfe bei ner Entscheidung überlege mir ein *TUES Base 27,5 in XL* zu holen
> Bin 1.92 m Groß SL 85  (Langer Oberkörper.)
> Info zur Zeit habe ich ein BMC Speedfox 29 in XL (reach 465)


Passt!


----------



## Big_air_087 (25. November 2020)

Moin , stehe gerade kurz vor dem Kauf eines Capra Shred.
Fahre hauptsächlich in Bikeparks ,möchte aber aufgrund meiner Wohnlage im Norden das Bike auch mehr Tourentauglich 

stehe jetzt vor der Entscheidung 27,5 oder 29 und in L oder XL
Bin 183 groß mit einer SL von 83cm

komme von einem Big Air 9.0 mit 26 Zoll und brauch mal was frisches neues


----------



## cxfahrer (25. November 2020)

XL 29!
. L 27.5 geht natürlich auch.


----------



## 4Stroke (25. November 2020)

Big_air_087 schrieb:


> Moin , stehe gerade kurz vor dem Kauf eines Capra Shred.
> Fahre hauptsächlich in Bikeparks ,möchte aber aufgrund meiner Wohnlage im Norden das Bike auch mehr Tourentauglich
> 
> stehe jetzt vor der Entscheidung 27,5 oder 29 und in L oder XL
> ...



XL 29


----------



## Big_air_087 (25. November 2020)

Danke für die Antworten 👍


----------



## vo3 (29. November 2020)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:


> Passt!





vo3 schrieb:


> Bräuchte Hilfe bei ner Entscheidung überlege mir ein *TUES Base 27,5 in XL* zu holen
> Bin 1.92 m Groß SL 85  (Langer Oberkörper.)
> Info zur Zeit habe ich ein BMC Speedfox 29 in XL (reach 465)


Ah ok dann verlasse ich mich drauf.
Habe mal den reach verglichen ist minimal Größer ( XL Tues474mm) altes 465 mm
Bin mit den 29 Zoll nicht Zurchtgekommen.
Was denkt ihr oder doch XXL  Tues mit 495 mm?
Wie ist es beim Downhiller länger besser? 
Hatte noch nie einen.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. November 2020)

vo3 schrieb:


> Ah ok dann verlasse ich mich drauf.
> Habe mal den reach verglichen ist minimal Größer ( XL Tues474mm) altes 465 mm
> Bin mit den 29 Zoll nicht Zurchtgekommen.
> Was denkt ihr oder doch XXL  Tues mit 495 mm?
> ...


Ich auch nicht, aber was hast du damit vor - etwa DH fahren? Dann ist länger schneller. Beim Tricksen eher nicht so wichtig.


----------



## vo3 (29. November 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, aber was hast du damit vor - etwa DH fahren? Dann ist länger schneller. Beim Tricksen eher nicht so wichtig.


Ja DH mit Sprüngen und stehe mit Tricks noch am Anfang ( Manuel und ko gehen schon etwas


----------



## DH-Corn (30. November 2020)

vo3 schrieb:


> Ja DH mit Sprüngen und stehe mit Tricks noch am Anfang ( Manuel und ko gehen schon etwas



Das ist Geschmacksache. Wenn du einfach Spaß im Bikepark haben willst und trotzdem mehr als gut genug für DHs ausgestattet bist würde ich das XL nehmen, das XXL liegt zwar satter aber auch dementsprechend träger. Was hast dir am 29" denn nicht gefallen? Und meinst du 29" am DHler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vo3 (30. November 2020)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:


> Das ist Geschmacksache. Wenn du einfach Spaß im Bikepark haben willst und trotzdem mehr als gut genug für DHs ausgestattet bist würde ich das XL nehmen, das XXL liegt zwar satter aber auch dementsprechend träger. Was hast dir am 29" denn nicht gefallen? Und meinst du 29" am DHler?


Hatte 29 an meinem Allmountain was in Kombi mim XL  einfach gefahren ist wie ein Panzer.
Klar rollte überall super drüber ab war halt auch schwerfällig.


----------



## DH-Corn (30. November 2020)

vo3 schrieb:


> Hatte 29 an meinem Allmountain was in Kombi mim XL  einfach gefahren ist wie ein Panzer.
> Klar rollte überall super drüber ab war halt auch schwerfällig.


Du kannst beim XL noch immer mit nem anderen Vorbau oder gar Steuersatz etwas länge raus holen. Andersherum wird es schwieriger.

Beides wird passen, da kommt es echt auf dich und deine Vorlieben an  Du bist da auch echt genau auf der Grenze zwischen XL und XXL.

Willst du damit alles im Park fahren oder wirklich nur DH only? Eher wendig oder laufruhig? Da musst du abwägen.


----------



## vo3 (1. Dezember 2020)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:


> Du kannst beim XL noch immer mit nem anderen Vorbau oder gar Steuersatz etwas länge raus holen. Andersherum wird es schwieriger.
> 
> Beides wird passen, da kommt es echt auf dich und deine Vorlieben an  Du bist da auch echt genau auf der Grenze zwischen XL und XXL.
> 
> Willst du damit alles im Park fahren oder wirklich nur DH only? Eher wendig oder laufruhig? Da musst du abwägen.


Würde gern alles damit Fahren. Und eher wendig


----------



## vo3 (5. Dezember 2020)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:


> Du kannst beim XL noch immer mit nem anderen Vorbau oder gar Steuersatz etwas länge raus holen. Andersherum wird es schwieriger.
> 
> Beides wird passen, da kommt es echt auf dich und deine Vorlieben an  Du bist da auch echt genau auf der Grenze zwischen XL und XXL.
> 
> Willst du damit alles im Park fahren oder wirklich nur DH only? Eher wendig oder laufruhig? Da musst du abwägen.


So habe mich jetzt für XL entschieden  wieviel könnte ich zur Not noch über den Lenker rausholen? Oder doch noch umbestellen und XXL nehmen. 
wie gesagt altes Bike war allmountain mit 29 Zoll und Stack 635 und 465 reich.
Grüße 😀


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Dezember 2020)

Lenkerbreite erstmal austesten, bevor du kürzt. Ansonsten passt das schon.
Mit 192 kannst du es dir aussuchen.


----------



## vo3 (7. Dezember 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Lenkerbreite erstmal austesten, bevor du kürzt. Ansonsten passt das schon.
> Mit 192 kannst du es dir aussuchen.



Ja stimmt  das XL hat nen Reach von 474 mm + 50 mm Vorbau.
Das XXL Reach 495 + 50mm.
habe heute meine Armspannweite gemeßen .-D 1,95m.
und Körpergröße nur 1,92 mit Schrittlänge von 86cm.
Bin wohl ein Sitzriese mit langen Armen :-D :-D


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Dezember 2020)

vo3 schrieb:


> Ja stimmt  das XL hat nen Reach von 474 mm + 50 mm Vorbau.
> Das XXL Reach 495 + 50mm.
> habe heute meine Armspannweite gemeßen .-D 1,95m.
> und Körpergröße nur 1,92 mit Schrittlänge von 86cm.
> Bin wohl ein Sitzriese mit langen Armen :-D :-D


Armspannweite: ist das Handgelenk zu Handgelenk?
Oder Fingerspitzen - da hab ich 2m.


----------



## vo3 (7. Dezember 2020)

Fingerspitzen


----------



## DH-Corn (9. Dezember 2020)

vo3 schrieb:


> So habe mich jetzt für XL entschieden  wieviel könnte ich zur Not noch über den Lenker rausholen? Oder doch noch umbestellen und XXL nehmen.
> wie gesagt altes Bike war allmountain mit 29 Zoll und Stack 635 und 465 reich.
> Grüße 😀


Wird dir gut passen   viel Spaß damit und gebe mal bescheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomu (10. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Jeffsy Comp 29
174
81

Bei mir soll es ein Jeffsy 29 werden. Allerdings bin ich mir wegen der Größe ob M oder L noch unsicher. Körpergröße 174 mit 81 Schrittlänge. Einsatz sind eher Flowige Trails (z.B. Saalbach Hacklberg), auch mal uphill, aber keine zu downhill-lastigen Bikeparks mehr. Zu welchem würdet ihr mir raten oder ist zufällig jemand aus dem Rhein-Neckar-Kreis mit einem der beiden Größen hier, auf das man sich mal setzen könnte?
Aktuell fahre ich noch ein Specialized Turbo Levo Comp in M. 

Danke euch und Grüße


----------



## 4Stroke (10. Dezember 2020)

lomu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Jeffsy Comp 29
> 174
> ...



Ist doch ausverkauft!? 

L


----------



## lomu (10. Dezember 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ist doch ausverkauft!?
> 
> L


Gestern war eins in M wieder verfügbar. Hab auch gehört, dass sich vom Rahmen her nichts ändern sollte, daher frag ich schonmal an.


----------



## isofruit (6. Februar 2021)

Moin,

habe zwar schon bestellt aber wollte nochmal sicher sein alles richtig gemacht zu haben.

Modell: Jeffsy Blaze 29
Ich: 186, SL ca. 90cm

bestellt in XL

sollte ziemlich exakt passen oder?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (6. Februar 2021)

isofruit schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe zwar schon bestellt aber wollte nochmal sicher sein alles richtig gemacht zu haben.
> 
> ...


Passt 👍


----------



## FullyFlared (17. Februar 2021)

Hi zusammen,

bin kurz davor aufgrund geringer Aussicht auf Re-stock etwas Gebrauchtes zu jagen.

Einsatz wird hauptsächlich auf den hiesigen Trails hier im Taunus, aber mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit baldigem Park-Besuch.

Wenn ich das hier alles richtig durchgeholt habe müsste ich mit 188/86 beim Capra 27.5 XL bzw. beim Jeffsy 27.5 L anpeilen.

Gibt's da noch was zu beachten bzgl der Modelljahre oder passt das soweit?

Danke & Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (17. Februar 2021)

FullyFlared schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> bin kurz davor aufgrund geringer Aussicht auf Re-stock etwas Gebrauchtes zu jagen.
> 
> ...



L ist meiner Ansicht nach zu klein. 
Bei 188cm kannst du doch locker nen 29er nehmen.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Februar 2021)

Capra geht auch XXL. Das 29er ist mir mit 2m fast zu klein.


----------



## FullyFlared (17. Februar 2021)

100% irrational und subjektiv, ich weiß, aber ich fühl mich auf 27 einfach wohler.🤪

Nochmal wg. MJ: Ist wumpe?


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Februar 2021)

FullyFlared schrieb:


> 100% irrational und subjektiv, ich weiß, aber ich fühl mich auf 27 einfach wohler.🤪
> 
> Nochmal wg. MJ: Ist wumpe?


Kommt aufs Modell ab 2018 an. Solltest aber kein Alu kaufen, wenn nicht 100% sicher das der Hinterbau ok ist und der Verkäufer ggfs die Abwicklung übernimmt.


----------



## FullyFlared (17. Februar 2021)

Top. Danke euch! Ich zieh dann mal um in die „Suche“ hier... #waslädsdepreis


----------



## DH-Corn (18. Februar 2021)

FullyFlared schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> bin kurz davor aufgrund geringer Aussicht auf Re-stock etwas Gebrauchtes zu jagen.
> 
> ...


Jeffsy würde ich zum XL raten, bin selbst 1,85m und SL 85 und fahre das 27,5er in XL.

Soweit ich weiß gibt es die Probleme beim jeffsy nicht.


----------



## bushaltestelle (1. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin 174 cm groß mit einer SL von 82 cm.
Interessiert bin ich am Izzo Pro für den Einsatz auf Hometrails bzw. auch längere Touren mit > 1.000 hm.

Würdet Ihr mir Größe „M“ oder „L“ empfehlen?


----------



## chrisxc (4. März 2021)

Hallo,
mein Izzo Pro in XXL ist heute angekommen. Bin 191cm groß und habe eine SL von 93cm. Damit bin ich laut YT gerade zwischen XL und XXL. Beim Probesitzen auf dem XXL habe ich mich ganz wohl gefühlt.












Was meint ihr? Sollte passen oder?


----------



## MilkyWayne (6. März 2021)

bushaltestelle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich bin 174 cm groß mit einer SL von 82 cm.
> Interessiert bin ich am Izzo Pro für den Einsatz auf Hometrails bzw. auch längere Touren mit > 1.000 hm.
> 
> Würdet Ihr mir Größe „M“ oder „L“ empfehlen?


Bin 1,72 mit 80cm und komme mit dem M super klar



chrisxc schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein Izzo Pro in XXL ist heute angekommen. Bin 191cm groß und habe eine SL von 93cm. Damit bin ich laut YT gerade zwischen XL und XXL. Beim Probesitzen auf dem XXL habe ich mich ganz wohl gefühlt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1220905Anhang anzeigen 1220906Anhang anzeigen 1220907Anhang anzeigen 1220908
> ...


sieht passend aus


----------



## BambergerBiker (12. März 2021)

Servus,

Jeffsy 2021
29"
183cm
84,5cm

Ich hab nen eindeutigen Verdacht, aber lasse ich mir gerne hier bestaetigen.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fffoxhunter (12. März 2021)

BambergerBiker schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Jeffsy 2021
> 29"
> ...


Ich würde L nehmen!

Bei mir:

Jeffsy 2020 M
29 zoll
173 cm
80 cm Schrittlänge


----------



## lomu (12. März 2021)

BambergerBiker schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Jeffsy 2021
> 29"
> ...



Ich fahre das Jeffsy 2020, 29'' bei 174 und 81,5 SL in L


----------



## Maxlim (13. März 2021)

Ab welcher Rahmengröße wird beim Capra 29" die 170mm Sattelstütze verbaut ? 

Weiß das jemand ? Auf der Website leider nicht zu finden.


----------



## Rolotomassi (27. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich möchte ein Jeffsy 27,5“  kaufen. 
Körpergröße: 185-186
Schrittlänge: 88

Was ratet ihr mir?
Viele Grüße


----------



## 4Stroke (28. März 2021)

Rolotomassi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich möchte ein Jeffsy 27,5“  kaufen.
> Körpergröße: 185-186
> Schrittlänge: 88
> ...



Ich rate dir zu 29".


----------



## imfluss (28. März 2021)

XL


----------



## Galoshi (28. März 2021)

Rolotomassi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich möchte ein Jeffsy 27,5“  kaufen.
> Körpergröße: 185-186
> Schrittlänge: 88
> ...


Würde auch eher auf 29" gehen. Aber auf jeden Fall XL, egal welche Laufradgröße. Bin 185 cm groß mit einer SL von 85 cm. Hab einen 40er Vorbau dran und 29er Laufräder. Es ist perfekt. L dürfte es auf keinen Fall sein da mir da sonst der Lenker zu nah an die Knie kommt.


----------



## Rolotomassi (28. März 2021)

Vielen Dank für den Rat. Das hilft mir sehr.


----------



## DH-Corn (29. März 2021)

Bin 1,85m, SL 86cm und fahre das Jeffsy 27,5 in XL. Habe mittlerweile den Lenker auf 780mm gekürzt und ein 35mm Vorbau verbaut, jetzt ist es perfekt. Ich pers. fand es vorher ein ticken zu lang. XL sollte dir aber sehr gut passen und auch 27,5 ist top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walkerk (29. März 2021)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:


> Bin 1,85m, SL 86cm und fahre das Jeffsy 27,5 in XL. Habe mittlerweile den Lenker auf 780mm gekürzt und ein 35mm Vorbau verbaut, jetzt ist es perfekt. Ich pers. fand es vorher ein ticken zu lang. XL sollte dir aber sehr gut passen und auch 27,5 ist top


Bin 1,85m, SL 86cm und in L fühlt es sich für mich besser an als in XL


----------



## EnduroComp1 (29. März 2021)

Hi, 
möchte mir ein Jeffsy 29 bestellen. Überlege zwischen L und XL.

Bin 185cm, 86 SL

Würde mich eher als aktiver Fahrer beschreiben. 

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## imfluss (29. März 2021)

XL


----------



## Walkerk (29. März 2021)

L


----------



## 2pi (30. März 2021)

XL
Für L müsstest du es schon sehr verspielt haben wollen.
Auf Touren wäre das XL besser geeignet, da komfortabler. Bergab liegt es auch ruhiger.


----------



## imfluss (30. März 2021)

Genau. L zum jibbn, XL für alles andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mighty_Flash81 (13. April 2021)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich beabsichtige mir das YT Capra ProRace 27.5 zu kaufen 

Die Frage der Fragen: Welche Größe vom Rahmen. XL oder XXL? 

Bei 1.94m Körpergröße und 88cm SL schwierig aus meiner Sicht. 

Habt ihr Empfehlungen bzw eine Vorschlag was besser ist? 
Einsatzgebiet wird sein: up und downhill trails sowie bikepark mit allem was dazu gehört. 

Danke euch vorab für eure Unterstützung 

VG Christian


----------



## imfluss (13. April 2021)

XXL. Und fahre am besten auch 29" Probe zum Vergleich.


----------



## Mighty_Flash81 (13. April 2021)

imfluss schrieb:


> XXL. Und fahre am besten auch 29" Probe zum Vergleich.


Ok danke dir. Das XL ist am Ende zu klein oder warum direkt das XXL? 
29 Zoll will ich ungern. Bin bisher immer sehr gut mit 27.5 klar gekommen


----------



## 4Stroke (14. April 2021)

Mighty_Flash81 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Ich beabsichtige mir das YT Capra ProRace 27.5 zu kaufen
> 
> ...



XXL
und bei 194cm 29".


----------



## Mighty_Flash81 (14. April 2021)

4Stroke schrieb:


> XXL
> und bei 194cm 29".


Ist das nicht aber fürs DH etwas steifer zum fahren mit 29 Zoll? 
Das 27.5 ist doch weniger fürs downhill oder nixht?


----------



## DH-Corn (14. April 2021)

Die Größe sollte schon passen, ob jetzt 27,5" oder 29" kommt auf deine Vorlieben an. Nur weil du über 1,90m bist muss es nicht 29" sein.


----------



## Mighty_Flash81 (14. April 2021)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:


> Die Größe sollte schon passen, ob jetzt 27,5" oder 29" kommt auf deine Vorlieben an. Nur weil du über 1,90m bist muss es nicht 29" sein.


Ok das hilft mir. 
Sehe mich mehr auf dem 27.5 weils bisher immer gut war bei meinen bikes. 
Dann der XXL Rahmen und passt.


----------



## DH-Corn (15. April 2021)

Mighty_Flash81 schrieb:


> Ok das hilft mir.
> Sehe mich mehr auf dem 27.5 weils bisher immer gut war bei meinen bikes.
> Dann der XXL Rahmen und passt.


Bei Bedarf kannst immer noch erstmal ne 29" Gabel einbauen und nen Mullet Set-Up aufbauen (Mit Winkelsteuersatz und Exzenter Buchsen).


----------



## Passi1903 (15. April 2021)

Hey, ich fahre aktuell ein Rose Ground Control 3 in XL und interessiere mich für das YT Jeffsy in 29 Zoll.  

ich bin 1,93m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 90/91cm.
Stehe zwischen XL und XXL.

was denkt ihr ist die richtige Größe?


----------



## imfluss (15. April 2021)

Kannst beides fahren, würde aber XXL vorziehen. Es sei denn, du möchtest mehr Wendigkeit / verspieltes Handling aka. Jibben 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisO_o (15. April 2021)

YT Jeffsy Core 3 29"
Körpergröße 190 cm
Schrittlänge ca. 89cm

Das Bike wird zu 60 % auf Touren mit schnelleren Abfahrten gefahren, soll aber auch Technik-Trail tauglich sein.

Ist XXL ne Option? Wäre zumindest schneller verfügbar. ;-)


----------



## frankarens (23. April 2021)

Hallo 


könnte mir jemand eine Größenempfehlung geben für ein...
*YT Capra
29"
193cm Körpergröße
Schrittlänge 94cm*

kann mich nicht zwischen XL und XXL entscheiden.


----------



## 4Stroke (23. April 2021)

frankarens schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> könnte mir jemand eine Größenempfehlung geben für ein...
> ...



XXL


----------



## frankarens (23. April 2021)

Das ist mal 'ne klare Antwort   Danke!


----------



## BadToro (25. April 2021)

Hi Leute, 

habe mir vor einem Monat ein Decoy Shred bestellt und bin mir immer noch uneins ob ich die richtige Größe gewählt habe.
Habe eine XXL bestellt. Größe sind 193cm und SL von 90/91 cm.

Habe als Referenz aktuell mein XC Orbea MX welches mir bei 635er Oberrohrlänge, 433er Reach und 70er Vorbau zu lang vorkam da ich mich beim pedalieren gefühlt immer etwas strecken musste.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## siggiW (30. April 2021)

Moin moin,

mit 191 cm und SL 90 cm ist beim Jeffsy 29" die Größe XL die richtige Wahl oder?

Aktuell fahre ich ein Jeffsy 29 AL Base von 2018 in XL (XXL gab es da ja noch nicht). Das passt von der Größe eigentlich super, ich werde es aber einem Kumpel vermachen und mir ein Upgrade gönnen.

Einsatzbereich: Eigentlich alles von Alpencross bis Bikepark. Im Bikepark aber eher gemäßigt, also keine riesen Sprünge etc.


----------



## DH-Corn (30. April 2021)

siggiW schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> mit 191 cm und SL 90 cm ist beim Jeffsy 29" die Größe XL die richtige Wahl oder?
> 
> ...


mMn sollte das gut passen. Bin 1,85 mit SL 86cm und fahre das Jeffsy in XL aber 27,5". Größer dürfte es auf keinen Fall sein, habe bereits Vorbau und Lenker gekürzt. Das XL sollte bei dir ziemlich perfekt passen.


----------



## siggiW (30. April 2021)

Ok Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## stzzy (12. Mai 2021)

Servus.

ist das 27.5 Capra Pro in XL ne gute Wahl bei Körpergröße 1.83cm & 88cm SL?

Möchte überwiegend Touren & hin & wieder Trails fahren. Gleichzeitig bevorzuge ich auch Laufruhe will aber definitiv 27.5.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walkerk (13. Mai 2021)

stzzy schrieb:


> Servus.
> 
> ist das 27.5 Capra Pro in XL ne gute Wahl bei Körpergröße 1.83cm & 88cm SL?
> 
> ...


Mit war das ein bisschen groß mit 185.
Hab aber jetzt ein 29er XL Jeffsy und nen 35er Vorbau drangepackt und das fühlt sich viel besser an.


----------



## stzzy (13. Mai 2021)

Walkerk schrieb:


> Mit war das ein bisschen groß mit 185.
> Hab aber jetzt ein 29er XL Jeffsy und nen 35er Vorbau drangepackt und das fühlt sich viel besser an.


Danke für die Antwort. Hab die letzten Tage viel durch Themen gegraben & dort des Öfteren gesehen, dass man in meinem Fall doch lieber das Größere nehmen soll. Deswegen bin ich hin & her gerissen.

Ich habe L & XL bestellt. Was für XL spricht ist dass es auch schon ab August verfügbar ist.

Freue mich natürlich über weitere Meinungen.


----------



## 4Stroke (13. Mai 2021)

stzzy schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Hab die letzten Tage viel durch Themen gegraben & dort des Öfteren gesehen, dass man in meinem Fall doch lieber das Größere nehmen soll. Deswegen bin ich hin & her gerissen.
> 
> Ich habe L & XL bestellt. Was für XL spricht ist dass es auch schon ab August verfügbar ist.
> 
> Freue mich natürlich über weitere Meinungen.



XL
Und für deinen Einsatzbereich 29".


----------



## stzzy (13. Mai 2021)

4Stroke schrieb:


> XL
> Und für deinen Einsatzbereich 29".


Danke für die Antwort. Wie oben schon beschrieben möchte ich definitiv ein 27.5er.


----------



## calliope (12. Juni 2021)

hallo zusammen 
zu allererst ich bin absolute Anfängerin in dem Bereich, aber ich will gern mal was neues probieren was aber mit dem jetzigen Bike nicht gut geht. will vor allem Touren auf Schotter und den ein oder anderen leichteren Trail versuchen und mal schaun wies läuft.

zu mir:
körpergröße: 162cm 
Schrittlänge: 77cm

ich hätte jetzt die möglichkeit ein yt jeffsy al von 2018 zu einem recht vernünftigen preis zu kaufen. Rahmengröße S aber mit 29er Laufrädern. meint ihr das würde vom Rahmen passen? oder wären vl überhaupt 27.5er besser bei meiner größe? was meint ihr?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juni 2021)

AL Jeffsy mit 29 (ist das ein Base...?) ist sicher nicht ideal, aber machbar (schwer, unhandlich, Überstand überm Hinterrad bergab usw). Frag mal im Ladiesonly Kleineleute Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calliope (12. Juni 2021)

lt vorbesitzer ein jeffsy al two 29, ach hatte das falsche jahr... ist ein 2017 modell. hmmm ja habs mir fast gedacht, hatte eigentlich sowieso ein 27.5 im sinn aber das angebotene bike hätte mir halt gefallen. hältst du das bike grundsätzlich für anfängertauglich oder würdest du ein anderes empfehlen? danke für deine meinung dazu werd mal im kleine leute thread nochmal nachfragen


----------



## 2pi (12. Juni 2021)

Calliope 7.3 ? 
Also S würde gehen. Empfehle allerdings doch eher 27.5.
2017 oder 2018 ist egal, war der gleiche Rahmen. 2018 gab es halt keine 2-fach Schaltungen mehr.
So verkehrt waren die aber nicht, da viel Bandbreite.


----------



## calliope (12. Juni 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> Calliope 7.3 ?


nein nein, androidin bin ich keine 😅

hmm... dann werd ich wohl noch weiter suchen, vl schau ich's mir auch mal live an und fahr probe damit.


----------



## imfluss (13. Juni 2021)

Wenn's dir gefällt kannst immernoch hinten ein 27.5" rein machen und Mullet fahren.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (2. Juli 2021)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab aktuell echt wieder Bock mir ein reinrassiges Downhill-Bike zu holen und bin da natürlich auch auf das YT Tues gestoßen. Ich hab gerade mal ins Outlet geschaut und was mich preis-leistungstechnisch doch sehr angesprochen hat ist das YT Tues Comp in Dune Grey. Das Problem ist, dass es das nur in Rahmengröße XL gibt. Der Sizefinder spuckt für Rahmengröße L eine Größe von 174 - 184 cm aus und für XL 183 - 193 cm. Ich bin genau 184 cm groß und meistens sagt man ja, dass man in so einem Fall eher den kleineren Rahmen nehmen sollte, richtig? Wäre XL denn wirklich so viel größer und damit unhandlicher?
Mein Enduro ist das Stereo 170 TM aus 2021 in Rahmengröße L. Ich versuche da aktuell die Daten zu vergleichen, weiß aber gar nicht, ob ich das einfach so machen kann, weil das YT ist ein 27.5" Downhiller und mein Stereo halt ein 29" Enduro.

Edit: Okay, wer hat mir das Bike gerade weggeschnappt?  Das war über Wochen im Outlet, kaum schreibe ich das hier, ist es weg. Das kann kein Zufall sein! 

Ne Spaß beiseite...schade gelaufen aber dennoch würde ich das mit der Größe mal gern erfahren


----------



## DH-Corn (6. Juli 2021)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hab aktuell echt wieder Bock mir ein reinrassiges Downhill-Bike zu holen und bin da natürlich auch auf das YT Tues gestoßen. Ich hab gerade mal ins Outlet geschaut und was mich preis-leistungstechnisch doch sehr angesprochen hat ist das YT Tues Comp in Dune Grey. Das Problem ist, dass es das nur in Rahmengröße XL gibt. Der Sizefinder spuckt für Rahmengröße L eine Größe von 174 - 184 cm aus und für XL 183 - 193 cm. Ich bin genau 184 cm groß und meistens sagt man ja, dass man in so einem Fall eher den kleineren Rahmen nehmen sollte, richtig? Wäre XL denn wirklich so viel größer und damit unhandlicher?
> Mein Enduro ist das Stereo 170 TM aus 2021 in Rahmengröße L. Ich versuche da aktuell die Daten zu vergleichen, weiß aber gar nicht, ob ich das einfach so machen kann, weil das YT ist ein 27.5" Downhiller und mein Stereo halt ein 29" Enduro.
> ...


Von den reinen Daten her würde ich das XL nehmen. Reach und Stack sollte sehr gut passen und sonst kannst du ggf. noch mit Lenker+Vorbau variieren.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (6. Juli 2021)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:


> Von den reinen Daten her würde ich das XL nehmen. Reach und Stack sollte sehr gut passen und sonst kannst du ggf. noch mit Lenker+Vorbau variieren.


Hmmmm. Ich hab gerade mal das 27.5er Tues mit dem 29er verglichen und laut Datenblatt sollte das 29er im Größe Long ganz gut passen, obwohl das von den Geometriedaten sogar noch größer ist, als das 27.5er in XL. Ich hab leider aber auch keine Ahnung, ob man das wegen den unterschiedlichen Laufradgrößen überhaupt so vergleichen kann. Was meinst du denn, wäre für ein Downhill-Bike im Vergleich zum Enduro sinnvoller? DH ein bisschen kompakter als das Enduro? Weil dann sollte ein L besser passen?


----------



## DH-Corn (7. Juli 2021)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Hmmmm. Ich hab gerade mal das 27.5er Tues mit dem 29er verglichen und laut Datenblatt sollte das 29er im Größe Long ganz gut passen, obwohl das von den Geometriedaten sogar noch größer ist, als das 27.5er in XL. Ich hab leider aber auch keine Ahnung, ob man das wegen den unterschiedlichen Laufradgrößen überhaupt so vergleichen kann. Was meinst du denn, wäre für ein Downhill-Bike im Vergleich zum Enduro sinnvoller? DH ein bisschen kompakter als das Enduro? Weil dann sollte ein L besser passen?


Da musst du ein bissl aufpassen, weil die Größen sich unterscheiden. Ist etwa verwirrend auf der HP von denen. 

Ob 27,5" oder 29" ist ne Philosophie frage und auch ob mehr oder weniger kompakter als das Enduro lässt sich nicht pauschal sagen. Ist ein bissl die Frage was du magst und damit machen willst.

Ich pers. würde dir DH-Bikes mit nem Reach zwischen 465-480mm empfehlen und nen Stack ab ca. 620mm, bin selbst 1,85cm mit SL 86cm und damit komme ich gut klar. Aber du wirst mit Sicherheit auch andere Meinungen hören, das musst du für dich rausfinden.


----------



## Deleted 592805 (3. August 2021)

Hallo,

bin am überlegen mir das Capra Pro AL 29 zu bestellen, leider aber liege ich genau zwischen L und XL.

Größe = 184 cm
SL = 85 cm 

Bike wird eher selten für Parks genutzt sondern eher für mittlere Touren und auch hier und da mal eine "Hauswaldstrecke".

Welche Größe würdet ihr empfehlen ?

Vielen Dank !

LG Lukas


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. August 2021)

OllmeX schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin am überlegen mir das Capra Pro AL 29 zu bestellen, leider aber liege ich genau zwischen L und XL.
> 
> ...


Würde für den Einsatzzweck eher auf ein Jeffsy gehen..
Abgesehen davon, fahre ein 27.5 Capra in XL bei quasi gleicher Körpergröße. Ist schon recht groß, aber auf keinen Fall zu groß.
Von daher würde ich da nach Vorliebe gehen.
Verspielter -> L
Laufruhiger -> XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Galoshi (3. August 2021)

OllmeX schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin am überlegen mir das Capra Pro AL 29 zu bestellen, leider aber liege ich genau zwischen L und XL.
> 
> ...


Muss meinem Vorredner zustimmen. Das Capra ist meiner Meinung nach eher weniger für Touren gemacht. Das jeffsy wird da besser sein. Hab die selbe Körpergröße und fahre ein XL, jedoch rein nur für Parks. Eine Tour würde ich mit dem XL Capra nicht wagen


----------



## Deleted 592805 (3. August 2021)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Würde für den Einsatzzweck eher auf ein Jeffsy gehen..
> Abgesehen davon, fahre ein 27.5 Capra in XL bei quasi gleicher Körpergröße. Ist schon recht groß, aber auf keinen Fall zu groß.
> Von daher würde ich da nach Vorliebe gehen.
> Verspielter -> L
> Laufrughiger -> XL


Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Hab mir das Jeffsy gerade angesehen und muss sagen das es tatsächlich eher zu meinen Bedürfnissen passt, muss gestehen bin komplett neu auf dem Gebiet.

Welches könntest du da am ehesten empfehlen das 29 oder 27,5er ? Bzw Größe L oder XL beim Jeffsy ?

Danke fürs Zeit nehmen


----------



## Skydive93 (3. August 2021)

hatte bis vor kurzen ein 2018 jeffsy in 27.5 (160/150)
war mit dem im geißkopf und 3 länder enduro auf den meisten strecken unterwegs ( Bunker, Schöneben, Mutzkopf).
Konnte mich nie beklagen außer das der deluxe dämpfer ab und an bei bremswellen bock hart wurde, aber da gibts ja abhilfe.

Fahre jetzt ein Hightower (29 mit 150/140) und ich habe das gefühl, das es ähnlich potent bergab geht.

Bin noch kein Capra im Vergleich gefahren aber ich denke, das Jeffsy oder auch ein Hightower schaffen den Spagat recht gut als all in one bike


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. August 2021)

OllmeX schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
> 
> Hab mir das Jeffsy gerade angesehen und muss sagen das es tatsächlich eher zu meinen Bedürfnissen passt, muss gestehen bin komplett neu auf dem Gebiet.
> 
> ...


Ich persönlich würde wohl aufs 29er Jeffsy gehen und Größe L nehmen, es sei denn du hast überdurchschnittlich lange Arme/langen Oberkörper, dann vllt eher XL.
Aber warte da nochmal ein paar qualifizierte Meinungen von Jeffsy Fahrern hier ab 
Auf 29er würde ich gehen, da es einfach an einem All-Mountain orientierten Enduro zeitgemäss ist, du damit besser rollst und mehr Sicherheit durch das bessere Überrollverhalten hast, was als Anfänger sicher nicht verkehrt ist.


----------



## Galoshi (4. August 2021)

OllmeX schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
> 
> Hab mir das Jeffsy gerade angesehen und muss sagen das es tatsächlich eher zu meinen Bedürfnissen passt, muss gestehen bin komplett neu auf dem Gebiet.
> 
> ...


Jeffsy 29 L


----------



## MilkyWayne (4. August 2021)

OllmeX schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
> 
> Hab mir das Jeffsy gerade angesehen und muss sagen das es tatsächlich eher zu meinen Bedürfnissen passt, muss gestehen bin komplett neu auf dem Gebiet.
> 
> ...


Neu gibts das jeffsy nur in 29, würde ich dir aber auch empfehlen.

Größenmäßig solltest du idealerweise wirklich beide irgendwie probefahren, je nach Fahrstil könnte tatsächlich beides passen. Ich denke aber auch eher L


----------



## Walkerk (4. August 2021)

Ich bin 185 und hatte vorher ein 27er XL Capra, das war mir beim treten gefühlt bisschen zu lang und auch sonst kams mir lang vor.
Jetzt ein 29er XL Jeffsy mit nem 35er Vorbau und das fühlt sich super an. Bin auch das L gefahren, war auch nicht falsch, aber mit der XL Wahl zufrieden.


----------



## DH-Corn (4. August 2021)

Walkerk schrieb:


> Ich bin 185 und hatte vorher ein 27er XL Capra, das war mir beim treten gefühlt bisschen zu lang und auch sonst kams mir lang vor.
> Jetzt ein 29er XL Jeffsy mit nem 35er Vorbau und das fühlt sich super an. Bin auch das L gefahren, war auch nicht falsch, aber mit der XL Wahl zufrieden.


Bin auch 1,85 und 86 SL und fahre nen Jeffsy in XL mit 35er Vorbau und 780mm Lenker, jetzt passt es perfekt. Ist aber das 27,5er


----------



## straylight23 (23. August 2021)

Moin,

Ich habe ein 29er Capra MK3 Core 3 in XL bestellt. Laut Größentabelle von YT passt das für mich mit 192 und 88er SL. Ich frage mich, ob das XXL nicht vielleicht besser ist, weil etwas länger. Ich möchte damit hauptsächlich in Bikeparks und auf Endurotrails. Sonst fahre ich ein Hardtail (Stack 640 und Reach 480) und das passt mir mit einem 70er Vorbau für den Einsatzzweck (Touren, Trails) sehr gut. Ich habe die Geo meines HT mal hier angehängt. Wie gesagt, es passt gut - könnte aber sogar noch einen Tacken länger sein.
Was meint Ihr für's neue Capra? XL oder XXL? Zeit genug die Bestellung noch zu ändern habe ich ja 

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. August 2021)

straylight23 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich habe ein 29er Capra MK3 Core 3 in XL bestellt. Laut Größentabelle von YT passt das für mich mit 192 und 88er SL. Ich frage mich, ob das XXL nicht vielleicht besser ist, weil etwas länger. Ich möchte damit hauptsächlich in Bikeparks und auf Endurotrails. Sonst fahre ich ein Hardtail (Stack 640 und Reach 480) und das passt mir mit einem 70er Vorbau für den Einsatzzweck (Touren, Trails) sehr gut. Ich habe die Geo meines HT mal hier angehängt. Wie gesagt, es passt gut - könnte aber sogar noch einen Tacken länger sein.
> Was meint Ihr für's neue Capra? XL oder XXL? Zeit genug die Bestellung noch zu ändern habe ich ja
> ...


Mein Hardtail mit 475 reach und 64 Lenkwinkel fühlt sich ähnlich an wie mein 29XXL Mk2 Capra mit 500reach und 65 Lenkwinkel. Kompakt halt. Nicht so ideal zum Ballern und an Steilkanten für meine 100/100.

Das Mk3 hat ja etwas mehr Reach/Stack und etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel, aber eher unwesentlich verglichen mit zB Nukeproof.

Also ja, ich würde dir XXL empfehlen, aber XL geht natürlich auch.


----------



## straylight23 (23. August 2021)

@cxfahrer Danke für Deine Antwort. Eine Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht die MX-Konfiguration als XXL zu nehmen. Dann habe ich mehr Reach und Stack für meinen langen Oberkörper und nahezu den Radstand des XL-Rahmens der 29er Konfig. Die Sitzrohrlänge sollte mit 495mm und einem 170er Dropper so eben noch hinkommen für meine eher kurzen Beine. Das muss ich aber am besten YT fragen. Danke nochmal


----------



## straylight23 (25. August 2021)

straylight23 schrieb:


> Das muss ich aber am besten YT fragen.



ich habe YT gefragt und die raten mir auch zum 29er in XXL und auch nicht zum MX, wenn ich meistens "Liftlos" unterwegs bin. Dann soll es so sein... 29er XXL FTW


----------



## George_65 (25. August 2021)

Hallo, 
bin unsicher ob M oder L:
Jeffsy
29
176cm
89cm

Will es für mein Hometrails im Taunus mit 600-800hm, aber auch für AlpenCross im Sommer wo auch Mal 2000hm zusammenkommen.
Allerdings darf der Abfahrtsspass auch nicht zu kurz kommen.


----------



## 2pi (25. August 2021)

BikeVernarrt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin unsicher ob M oder L:
> Jeffsy
> 29
> ...


L


----------



## MilkyWayne (25. August 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> L


Hätte ich auch zu tendiert, fahre bei 1,72 M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PowerBrauer83 (31. August 2021)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir gerne ein Izzo Core 3 kaufen, bin mir aber mit der Größe nicht sicher.
Größe 1,90
SL 0,90

XL oder würde auch XXL gehen?


----------



## MilkyWayne (31. August 2021)

Du liegst eigentlich genau in der Mitte der Empfehlung für XL, danach kannst du dich gut richten. Ich lag genau in der Mitte bei M und der Rahmen hat mir perfekt gepasst


----------



## JonnyE (20. Oktober 2021)

Würde mir gerne ein Jeffsy Core zulegen und bin nicht ganz sicher wegen der Größe. Bin 1,94m, SL 94 und sollte daher nach Größentabelle XXL nehmen, hab aber bedenken dass das XXL zu lang sein könnte. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (20. Oktober 2021)

XXL passt sicher


----------



## MarKurte (20. Oktober 2021)

JonnyE schrieb:


> Würde mir gerne ein Jeffsy Core zulegen und bin nicht ganz sicher wegen der Größe. Bin 1,94m, SL 94 und sollte daher nach Größentabelle XXL nehmen, hab aber bedenken dass das XXL zu lang sein könnte. Was meint ihr?


Xxl passt 👌


----------



## flitzomat (20. Oktober 2021)

Das XXL (29) Jeffsy ist schon ein grosses Schiff aber mit 1,94 bist bei XXL genau richtig. Ich bin 1,95 und auf Fotos sieht das Teil manchmal aus wie ein 26".


----------



## JonnyE (20. Oktober 2021)

Hammer, danke für die antworten!


----------



## lordbritannia (16. November 2021)

Habe ein Decoy MX Core 4 in XL bestellt. Nun habe ich so meine Zweifel, ob ich nicht lieber XXL bestellen sollte. Sind natürlich nicht bestellbar, aber man könnte vielleicht im Jan/Feb 2022 Glück haben wenn die neuen Modell komme. Mir macht vor allem der Reach Sorge (nur 469mm). Die Hotline hat pauschal gesagt, dass wenn man zwischen den Modellen steht, eher zum größeren Modell greifen sollte. Hmm...
Ich möchte aber nicht so ein langes Dickschiff haben daher habe ich eher kleiner gewählt. Meine 2019 Jeffsy ist XL (XXL war viel zu groß, habe ich zurückgeschickt). Das Jeffsy hatte für mich die ideale Größe mit 490mm Reach. Mein 2016 Capra in XL war schon immer sehr klein, aber fährt auch gut (Reach 458mm).

Fährt jemand Decoy und ist ähnlich groß wie ich? Ich bräuchte wirklich jemand, der das Decoy besitzt und Erfahrungswerte hat.

*Mindestangaben:*
Decoy MX Core 4 in XL
29/27,5
191cm
87cm


----------



## Domotion (17. November 2021)

Würde mir gerne ein Capra Pro AL in der 27'5er Variante anlegen. Bike soll zu 85% im Bikepark genutzt werden. Ich stehe zwischen L und XL mit meinen knappen 1,83m Größe. Schrittlänge sind ca 86cm.
Wäre cool wenn ihr mich da beraten könntet


----------



## DH-Corn (18. November 2021)

Domotion schrieb:


> Würde mir gerne ein Capra Pro AL in der 27'5er Variante anlegen. Bike soll zu 85% im Bikepark genutzt werden. Ich stehe zwischen L und XL mit meinen knappen 1,83m Größe. Schrittlänge sind ca 86cm.
> Wäre cool wenn ihr mich da beraten könntet


XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domotion (18. November 2021)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:


> XL


Danke für die Antwort 
Gibt es da eine Begründung deinerseits, wieso du die Größe wählst. Hab noch nicht so viel Erfahrung 😅


----------



## DH-Corn (18. November 2021)

Domotion schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort
> Gibt es da eine Begründung deinerseits, wieso du die Größe wählst. Hab noch nicht so viel Erfahrung 😅



Bin ähnlich groß und gleiche Schrittlänge. Für dein Einsatzgebiet sollten die Geo Daten vom Alu XL ideal passen. Nicht zu lang, nicht zu kurz


----------



## Domotion (18. November 2021)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:


> Bin ähnlich groß und gleiche Schrittlänge. Für dein Einsatzgebiet sollten die Geo Daten vom Alu XL ideal passen. Nicht zu lang, nicht zu kurz


Okay, vielen Dank für deine Worte , ich glaube, das XL wirds auch werden. Ich hab halt angst, dass das Bike dann nicht mehr so agil ist. Jedoch möchte ich auch nicht auf nem zu kleinen Rad verkrampft sitzen, wenn ich dann doch mal pedallieren muss.


----------



## DH-Corn (19. November 2021)

Domotion schrieb:


> Okay, vielen Dank für deine Worte , ich glaube, das XL wirds auch werden. Ich hab halt angst, dass das Bike dann nicht mehr so agil ist. Jedoch möchte ich auch nicht auf nem zu kleinen Rad verkrampft sitzen, wenn ich dann doch mal pedallieren muss.


Dann wird XL sehr gut passen. Bissl kanns ja noch mit der Lenkerbreite und Vorbaulänge spielen.


----------



## Kaindl1986 (3. Dezember 2021)

Hallo Leute!

Bin am überlegen mir ein Capra Pro CF 27,5 in XXL zu holen, da dies gerade verfügbar wäre. Zu meiner Person: Größe 191cm, Schrittlänge 90,5cm. Fahrerprofil: ambitionierter Fortgeschrittener 

Meint ihr der XXL Rahmen passt hier oder soll ich lieber nur XL nehmen? Liege nämlich genau dazwischen.
Fahre sehr gern mit Kumpels im Bikepark, auch gerne Singletrails oder auf meinen Hometrails. Also wirklich alles mögliche was sich so anbietet. Bin bis jetzt nur 29er gefahren und daher unschlüssig. 

Lässt sich im XXL Rahmen die Sattelstütze komplett im Rahmen versenken?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.
MFG Patrick


----------



## MilkyWayne (3. Dezember 2021)

Kaindl1986 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Bin am überlegen mir ein Capra Pro CF 27,5 in XXL zu holen, da dies gerade verfügbar wäre. Zu meiner Person: Größe 191cm, Schrittlänge 90,5cm. Fahrerprofil: ambitionierter Fortgeschrittener
> 
> ...



klingt jetzt vielleicht nervig, aber ich würde bei yt Anrufen und den Customer Support fragen. hat mich damals beim Jeffsy bestätigt und ich nehme schwer an die Jungs waren auch schon auf dem ein oder anderen BIke gesessen 

wenn ich aber auf die Homepage schaue und sehe, dass XL von 1.83 bis 1,93 geht und xxl erst bei 1,92 startet, würde ich sagen du liegst eigentlich eher im XL als im XXL. Jetzt kommts auf den Fahrstil an.
Wenn du eher der Jibber bist: XL ; wenn du eher auf Spurtreue und evtl eine längere Geo aus bist XXL

(bin das Capra selbst nicht gefahren, hab nur das Jeffsy)


----------



## Skydive93 (3. Dezember 2021)

Kaindl1986 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Bin am überlegen mir ein Capra Pro CF 27,5 in XXL zu holen, da dies gerade verfügbar wäre. Zu meiner Person: Größe 191cm, Schrittlänge 90,5cm. Fahrerprofil: ambitionierter Fortgeschrittener
> 
> ...


was bist du den davor gefahren?
hatte das jeffsy in 27 und jetzt das hightower in 29.
man merkt hier deutlich die laufruhe des 29. 27 war gefühlt "exzentrischer". weiß nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll.

ich will dir nur mitgeben, das sich 27 schon ein wenig anders fährt. ich schreibe anders und nicht schlechter. beide fahren sich auf ihre weise gut.


----------



## DH-Corn (3. Dezember 2021)

MilkyWayne schrieb:


> klingt jetzt vielleicht nervig, aber ich würde bei yt Anrufen und den Customer Support fragen. hat mich damals beim Jeffsy bestätigt und ich nehme schwer an die Jungs waren auch schon auf dem ein oder anderen BIke gesessen
> 
> wenn ich aber auf die Homepage schaue und sehe, dass XL von 1.83 bis 1,93 geht und xxl erst bei 1,92 startet, würde ich sagen du liegst eigentlich eher im XL als im XXL. Jetzt kommts auf den Fahrstil an.
> Wenn du eher der Jibber bist: XL ; wenn du eher auf Spurtreue und evtl eine längere Geo aus bist XXL
> ...



Doe Größenorientierung würde ich vernachlässigen, da musst du für dich herausfinden welche Geo du bevorzugst.


----------



## Skydive93 (3. Dezember 2021)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:


> Doe Größenorientierung würde ich vernachlässigen, da musst du für dich herausfinden welche Geo du bevorzugst.


deshalb gehe ich nie wieder zu einem hersteller, wo ich genau zwischen 2 größen liege... bei yt lag ich immer dazwischen. das nervte mich innerlich so sehr, dass ich auf santa gewechselt bin. da steh ich exakt in der mitte von l.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Corn (3. Dezember 2021)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> deshalb gehe ich nie wieder zu einem hersteller, wo ich genau zwischen 2 größen liege... bei yt lag ich immer dazwischen. das nervte mich innerlich so sehr, dass ich auf santa gewechselt bin. da steh ich exakt in der mitte von l.


Löblich dann so konsequent zu sein und zu wechseln. Hat halt auch immer was mit Preis und Geschmack zu tun. Sind ja aber dann doch nen paar mehr Faktoren wie sich nen Bike fahren lässt.


----------



## Skydive93 (3. Dezember 2021)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:


> Löblich dann so konsequent zu sein und zu wechseln. Hat halt auch immer was mit Preis und Geschmack zu tun. Sind ja aber dann doch nen paar mehr Faktoren wie sich nen Bike fahren lässt.


ja ganz klar. aber wenn man jemand ist, der immer mal wieder hadert, ob es die richtige größe ist, dann würde ich nie mehr zwischen 2 größen kaufen ... Bei mir fuhr der gedanke immer mit


----------



## DH-Corn (4. Dezember 2021)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> ja ganz klar. aber wenn man jemand ist, der immer mal wieder hadert, ob es die richtige größe ist, dann würde ich nie mehr zwischen 2 größen kaufen ... Bei mir fuhr der gedanke immer mit


Da hast du absolut recht, auch wenn man die Marke wechseln "muss"


----------



## sareyko (13. Dezember 2021)

Würde mir gern das Jeffsy Core 4 zulegen - liege aber (wie so oft) genau zwischen 2 Größen.

Größe: 184 cm
SL: 84 cm
Modell: Jeffsy Core 4
LR-Größe: 29"

Liege prinzipiell zwischen L und XL - meine Erfahrung mit anderen Herstellern hat mir gezeigt, dass ich immer eher mit den längeren Bikes zurecht kam bzw. mich wohler gefühlt hab.

Fahrprofil etwa wie folgt:

60% Feierabendrunde m. Homtrails, oder auch Besuch auf div. Flowtrails - rund 15 km und 300 hm
30% Touren um die 30-40 km mit 700 bis 1000 hm
10% Bikepark m Lift
Wendigkeit und Verspieltheit ist mir weniger wichtig als Laufruhe und eine angenehme Sitzposition im Uphill.

Würde tendenziell von der Geo und meinen Erfahrungen auf XL gehen. Was meint Ihr?


*edit: gehört zwar hier nicht her, aber: rot oder schwarz?


----------



## MilkyWayne (13. Dezember 2021)

sareyko schrieb:


> Würde mir gern das Jeffsy Core 4 zulegen - liege aber (wie so oft) genau zwischen 2 Größen.
> 
> Größe: 184 cm
> SL: 84 cm
> ...


 hab mich für schwarz entschieden, daran seh ich mich ggf. nicht so schnell satt (außerdem kashima und schwarz.... geht einfach immer 

gefühlt denke ich du kommst gerade bei deinem FAhrprofil mit XL besser klar, da schadet aber sicher auch mal ein Anruf bei YT nicht um deren Erfahrungswerte zu erfragen


----------



## sareyko (13. Dezember 2021)

MilkyWayne schrieb:


> hab mich für schwarz entschieden, daran seh ich mich ggf. nicht so schnell satt (außerdem kashima und schwarz.... geht einfach immer
> 
> gefühlt denke ich du kommst gerade bei deinem FAhrprofil mit XL besser klar, da schadet aber sicher auch mal ein Anruf bei YT nicht um deren Erfahrungswerte zu erfragen


Den Gedanken des Sattsehens hatte ich tatsächlich auch, obwohl das Rot schon auch ziemlich nett aussieht. 
Schwere Entscheidung. Am Ende nehme ich, was ich kriegen kann - das ist aktuell noch beides.  (sofern in stock bei yt auch tatsächlich in stock heißt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Corn (13. Dezember 2021)

sareyko schrieb:


> Würde mir gern das Jeffsy Core 4 zulegen - liege aber (wie so oft) genau zwischen 2 Größen.
> 
> Größe: 184 cm
> SL: 84 cm
> ...



Schwierig, aber denke dann XL und evtl. direkt von 50mm auf 35mm Vorbau wechseln. 

Machst mit beiden Farben nichts falsch 

Die Erfahrung mit den anderen Herstellern macht nur Sinn wenn die Geo auch ähnlich bzw. identisch war/ist


----------



## sareyko (13. Dezember 2021)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:


> Schwierig, aber denke dann XL und evtl. direkt von 50mm auf 35mm Vorbau wechseln.
> 
> Machst mit beiden Farben nichts falsch
> 
> Die Erfahrung mit den anderen Herstellern macht nur Sinn wenn die Geo auch ähnlich bzw. identisch war/ist


Die Idee den Vorbau auf 35mm zu gehen hatte ich heute auch. Dachte bis heute Mittag noch, es wäre werkseitig ein 35er verbaut - sieht auf den Bildern relativ kurz aus. Aber wer lesen kann... 
Denke, ich gehe auf XL, rufe aber morgen mal bei yt an. Danke euch allen!


----------



## Kneppinsky_jr (23. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

möchte mir das Capra Core 3 in 29" zulegen.
Bin 1,84 m bei einer Schrittlänge von 90 cm.

Würdet ihr mir eher zum L oder XL raten? Auch in Anbetracht des Sattelstützensprunges von 150mm auf 170mm vom L auf das XL.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Rock89 (3. März 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

Mindestangaben:
YT Modell: *Capra AL, Größe L*
Laufradgröße: *27,5*
Körpergröße: *184*
Schrittlänge: *85*
Einsatzbereich:* 95% Bikepark*


zu den genannten Angaben würde ich mal um euren Rat bitten. Sollte das hier falsch sein bitte einfach löschen.
Ich bin letzte Season ein Canyon Torque:On in L gefahren. Ein richtiges Schiff.... Da ich es zu 95% nur im Bikepark bewegt habe habe ich mir für diese Season den Vorsatz genommen auf ein Bio Bike umzusteigen, denn das sind einfach mal bis zu 8 kg weniger Fahrrad dann. 

Schnell viel mein Blick dann auch auf das Capra. Doof ist nur ich hänge quasi genau zwischen 2 Größen. 
Folgenden Hintergedanke hatte ich: 
Das Torque:On ist sehr groß und mir hatte auch ein Kollege gesagt ich müsste mit dem Oberkörper eigentlich weiter nach vorne Richtung Lenker. Ich hatte quasi die min Größe für L und war zu groß für M.  
Beim Capra ist es nun wieder so. Daher dachte ich ok lieber L viel pedalieren will ich ja sowieso nicht.
Nachdem ich nun drauf gesessen habe kam es mir klein vor... Klar ich war das größere Torque:On gewohnt. Meine Frage nun ... habe ich mich vergriffen und ist es vllt zu klein?

Was meint Ihr?


 Hier einmal Geometrievergleich vom Torquen in L und dem Capra in L





Vorbau habe ich einen gewählt der 30 mm länger als der Standard ist, wobei ich da auch gut wechseln kann. 

Nun einmal die Situation auf dem Bike. Vorab sry wegen dem Kamerawinkel das war eine spontane Aktion.

1. sitzend
2. Grundposition.
3. "aktivierte"












vorab einmal vielen Dank.


----------



## Domotion (3. März 2022)

Rock89 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Mindestangaben:
> YT Modell: *Capra AL, Größe L*
> ...


Hi Rock89,

Ich fahre ein Capra al 27.5 in XL und bin 1,83 groß (Nutzung ist auch 90% Bikepark). Ich bin damit auch zwischen den größen L und XL. Ich bin beide Größen Probe gefahren und habe lange überlegt, jedoch wurde mir immer XL empfohlen, da das Capra im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern etwas kleiner ausfällt. Meine Empfehlung für dich wäre das XL. Aber auf den Bildern siehts nicht schlecht aus. Möglicherweise ist es auch einfach nur Gewöhnungssache 😉.


----------



## Rock89 (4. März 2022)

Wie sehen das andere? Also kein Fehlgriff ? Dann einfach etwas verspielter wie es so schön heißt


----------



## Skydive93 (4. März 2022)

Rock89 schrieb:


> Wie sehen das andere? Also kein Fehlgriff ? Dann einfach etwas verspielter wie es so schön heißt


ich würd mir da keinen großen kopf machen. Man gewöhnt sich an alles.

Außer du bist so einer wie ich und würdest immer grübeln, ob es denn doch die richtige größe ist, wenn dies und das dann komisch ist. dann kann ich nur eins sagen: wechsel das bike aber nicht von l zu xl sondern auf eine Marke wo du in der mitte der Größenskala bist.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (9. März 2022)

Um dich evtl. zu beruhigen. Bin gerade von einem Spectral und S auf ein Jeffsy in M umgestiegen. Reach+ Vorbau ist dad Rad im stehen 3cm Länger. Merk nicht sehr viel Unterschied weils zwei verschiedene Räder sind. 
Nachdem du dir ein neues kaufst wirst du auch beides OK finden weil es sowieso am Anfang ungewohnt ist weil neu


----------



## jodi2 (13. März 2022)

War am Samstag fast 2h bei YT und habe Izzo Core 3 in XL probiert. Bin 1,84 bei ca. 88cm SL und war nach zahlreichen bisher probiert Bikes, wo ich fast immer genau zwischen L und XL liege, sicher dass das XL perfekt passt (auch wenn eher Sitzzwerg mag ich es "lang" und hasse kurze/knappe Räder). 
Im ersten Moment war es leider doch etwas bzw. noch spürbar zu lang. Hab dann noch ein Jeffsy Core 3 probiert (das es eigentlich nicht werden soll/zu viel für meine Zwecke) und das passte in XL wie angegossen, wie noch kein Bike von mind. schon einem dutzend probierten, obwohl es die gleiche Geo und bis auf 1mm irgendwo auch die gleichen Maße hat. Der geduldige YT Kollege hat dann das Izzo für mich mal mit dem den 50er Vorbau des Jeffsy versehen und Vorbau 5mm höher (dann war Schluß, da YT die Schäfte leider so kurz abschnibbelt...) und das war massiv besser! Dann zusammen die Lenker auf dem Papier und real genauer angeschaut, der des Jeffsy hat scheinbar 15mm mehr Rise. Sprich, 50er Vorbau und evtl. noch Lenker mit mehr Rise und das XL Izzo passt mir absolut perfekt.


----------



## bunkedjosh (25. März 2022)

Hey,
ich überlege mir das Jeffsy in XL zu bestellen, aber frage mich, ob nicht doch L besser wäre.
Bin ca. 183 cm und meine SL beträgt ca. 85cm. Hauptsächlich Trails S1-S2 und ein bisschen Bikepark. Längere Touren sollten auch kein Problem sein. Was meint ihr? Könnte das XL in irgendeiner Weise unbequem sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jodi2 (25. März 2022)

Ich bin knapp 1cm größer und habe 2-3cm mehr SL und mir passt XL Jeffsy absolut perfekt, während mir das Izzo in XL einen Hauch zu lang ist. Allerdings liegt das an den serienmäßigen Lenkern und Vorbauten in XL der zwei, XL Jeffsy hat 10mm kürzeren Vorbau und 20mm mehr Rise, die Maße des Rahmens sind praktisch gleich.
Und ich mag es rel. lang/eher als zu knapp, da fühle ich mich beengt, der "Durchschnitt" mag wohl es einen Tick kürzer als ich.

Aus meiner Sicht bist Du daher beim Jeffsy vermutlich genau zwischen L und XL, und kannst bei beiden noch 10mm über den Vorbau in die Richtung des anderen kommen, beim Lenker über weniger Rise aber nur das L nochmal etwas länger/gestreckter machen, nicht das XL kürzer, da der Lenker schon 35mm Rise hat.
In welche Richtung man so dazwischen tendiert ist aber individuell verschieden, ich würde es daher nicht blind kaufen, sondern es vor Ort bei YT probieren/einen Probefahrttermin ausmachen.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (25. März 2022)

So gesehn würde ich eher das XL nehmen. Am Jeffsy ist schon ein 50er Vorbau und mehr als das würde ich auf einem Trailbike oder Enduro nicht mehr fahren wollen. Einen 60er oder gar 75er Vorbau fährt doch keiner mehr freiwillig. 
Am XL eine 35er oder 40er montieren dagegen ist eher "zeitgemäß". 

Das wichtigste Kriterium wär wohl das Sitzrohr. Müsstest du dich beim XL mit 150mm Hub abfinden oder kriegst du dort auch mehr rein. Wenn nein, würde ich L nehmen wenn ja - - > XL. 
Auch wenn 150mm eigentlich genügen könnten würde ich immer zumindest die Option haben wollen mehr fahren zu können


----------



## jodi2 (25. März 2022)

Ich habe beim XL Izzo noch etwa 4-5cm "Luft" bei 170mm Dropper, d.h. bei 2-3cm weniger SL sollten noch 2cm bleiben, d.h. 170er geht mindestens.


----------



## LennyNRT (30. März 2022)

Ich bin am überlegen vom Giant Trance X 2 in L auf das Capra Core 3 zu wechseln.
Dachte auch da mit L gut bedient zu sein. Wenn ich aber die Daten der Bikes vergleiche, denke ich mit XL wesentlich besser aufgehoben zu sein. Fühle mich auf dem L von Giant sehr wohl.
Bikewunsch: YT Capra Core 3 29
Größe 183 cm
Sl 85 cm.


----------



## jodi2 (30. März 2022)

Ich hab ähnliche Maße bei 2-3cm mehr SL und mir passen Jeffsey und Izzo XL mit 50er Vorbau und um 35mm Rise perfekt. Das Core hat ähnliche Rahmenmaße, durch die anderen Winkel kommt der Lenker (bei gleichen Vorbau und Rise) aber etwa 1cm höher und näher, müsste also für Dich genau richtig sein.
Wenn ich es mit dem (2021er) Trance X vergleiche, kommt das Core in XL im Reach ein paar mm kürzer und vor allem im Stack rund 20mm höher, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das für die Gattung "Endruo" üblich/gut oder schlecht ist. Durch die anderen Winkel sind das real dann rund +25mm in der Lenkerhöhe und -10mm im "Reach". Mit Lenker mit 10mm Rise, -6 Grad Vorbau und Vorbau ganz runter ließen sich da noch 10mm "runterholen" bei dann nur noch etwa -5mm "Reach".
Aber die eigentliche Frage war ja, was ist mit Core L, das ist im Vergleich zum L Trance X viel zu kurz. Stack ist dann zwar näher zusammen, aber beim Vorbau müsste für gleiche Pos. man auf 75-80mm gehen und auch dann sind vermutlich noch die Knie im Weg.
Unten mal Bilder aus bike-stats mit Core in L und XL zum Trance X (blau) in L, alles mit serienmäßigen Rise+Vorbauten.

Bezüglich Auszug/Dropper müsstest Du mit 85er SL beim XL mit 170er DP noch ca. 2-3cm Luft haben, also 170er geht in jedem Fall, und 185-190 (gibt es das?) wenn gewünscht auch noch, nur 200mm wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## LennyNRT (30. März 2022)

Wow, das mal ne Aussagekraft. 
Danke. 
Das hat überzeugt.


----------



## jodi2 (30. März 2022)

Besser selbst nochmal überprüfen, bin selber noch Neuling! Und vor allem "nur" bei DC und Trailbikes, von Enduro noch wenig Ahnung.


----------



## DH-Corn (31. März 2022)

bunkedjosh schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich überlege mir das Jeffsy in XL zu bestellen, aber frage mich, ob nicht doch L besser wäre.
> Bin ca. 183 cm und meine SL beträgt ca. 85cm. Hauptsächlich Trails S1-S2 und ein bisschen Bikepark. Längere Touren sollten auch kein Problem sein. Was meint ihr? Könnte das XL in irgendeiner Weise unbequem sein?


Fahre das Jeffsy 27,5 in XL bei 1,85 und 85cm SL. Habe den Vorbau gegen nen 35er getauscht und den Lenker (35mm rise) auf 780mm gekürzt, fand es vorher etwas zu lang...jetzt sehr passend. Würde trotzdem unbedingt Probefahren wenn möglich, hätte das L gerne mal als vergleich gehabt.


----------



## Baywaldbrenner (31. März 2022)

Hallo, ich habe mich jetzt schon soweit es ging ein wenig durch die Foren gelesen...
Es geht speziell um ein Jeffsy Core 4 29 MY2021 in Größe L. Ich bin 174 cm, SL 82,5 cm.
Auf dem Bike fühlte ich mich wohl und ich mag auch die gestreckte Haltung. Ich müsste es nicht kaufen aber mich juckt es halt ziemlich... Wer kenn das nicht    Probefahrt war nur am Parkplatz möglich.
Hat wer die gleichen Daten und kann mir weiterhelfen?

Aktuell fahre ich ein Remedy  MY2019 in Größe M/L. Passt soweit ganz gut aber man tritt halt von hinten (finde ich nicht ideal)  und es ist 27,5. Natürlich besteht da ein Unterschied bei den beiden Bikes.
Geometrievergleich siehe Foto. Remedy rot, Jeffsy grau.

Bikeeinsatzgebiet ist alles, sprich Bikepark, da aber nur Endurostrecken und Flowtrails, Tagestouren 40-80km mit bis zu 2000 hm, kurze und knackige Feierabendrunden. Bergab S2-S3.

Der Preis liegt bei ca 4500 vom Jeffsy, ist kaum gefahren und was komisch ist, der Neurpreis wird mit 5800 angegeben. War der letztes Jahr nicht 4999? Der Verkauf erfolgt über ein Händler und das Bike scheint ein leasing-Abbruch zu sein.

Also hab ich die Qual der Wahl... Das Remedy sollte im Herbst sowieso verkauft werden und das Jeffsy würde dann optimiert werden, so zu sagen als Winterprojekt  😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergaufbremser_ (7. April 2022)

Nachdem hier alle gefühlt über 1,8m groß sind, nachfolgend meine Grössenerfahrung mit meinem Jeffsy Core 4 29 Modell 21/22.
Ich bin 1,75m groß und habe eine (relativ kurze) Schrittlänge von 78cm.
Fahrstil würde ich eher als aktiv bezeichnen.
Habe die Rahmengrösse M gewählt, die für mich perfekt passt.
Der Reach ist perfekt, lediglich die 125mm Sattelstütze ist grenzwertig - hier wären 150mm besser. Im Sitzrohr wären noch zusätzlich 5cm Platz.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (7. April 2022)

ich hab eine 180er OneUp im Core3 Medium. Die könnte man bis zum Anschlag einstecken.
Bin auch nur 172 aber Schrittlänge ist bei mir 81cm. Die OneUp hab ich so ca. 1-1,5cm ausgezogen.


----------



## Dominic_82 (5. Mai 2022)

Bin am überlegen mein Cube AMS 150 aus 2013 in Rente zu schicken und mir ein Izzo Core zu gönnen. Laut Größentabelle liege ich mit 189cm perfekt bei Größe XL, jedoch bin ich mit Schrittlänge von 93 cm eher Langbeiner und habe auch relativ lange Arme. Habe hier im Forum jetzt einige Beiträge von Leuten mit ähnlicher SL gesehen, die zur Größe XXL gegriffen haben. Z.B. hier mit Bildern https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sammelthread-groessenberatung-fuer-yt-bikes.881664/post-17260517

Die Kettenstreben sind bei XL und XXL ja identisch lang und den Reach könnte ich mit einem ticken kürzeren Vorbau ausgleichen. 

Wie ist eure Meinung? Am besten wäre wie immer natürlich Probesitzen. Fährt jemand in der Pfälzerwaldregion zufällig ein Izzo in einer der Größen?


----------



## jodi2 (5. Mai 2022)

Am besten wäre natürlich vor Ort XL und XXL probieren. Ich seh ein, ist weit vorn Dir, aber bei YT kann man eine halbwegs ernsthafte länger Probefahrt auch leicht querfeldein machen, lohnt sich vielleicht, auch um zu merken, wie gut/schlecht das Izzo für Dich ist.

Bei dem verlinkten Post weiter vorne hier im thread war mein erste Gedanke im Sitzen "Sieht aber arg groß bzw. lang aus..." und der ist noch 2cm größer als Du. Und nur eine einzige kurze Bestätigung danach, von jemand mit 1,72m, das kann man wohl eher als Höflichkeit als als sachkundige Hilfe einordnen. 

Ich bin 5-6cm kleiner, aber "nur" in den Beinen bzw. SL, Oberkörper also ähnlich. Bei Beinen/SL/Sattelstütze/Auszug gehen beide Größen für Dich, beim XL wirst Du mit der 170er Dropper ca. 10cm Auszug haben, beim XXL noch ca. 7,5cm, geht also beides. Aber bei "nur" ähnlich langem Oberkörper wie ich dürfte Dir XXL oben/vorne zu lang sein. Für mich ist das XL mit 60er Vorbau schon lang, optimal für mich mit 50er Vorbau oder mehr Rise.
Leider schnibbelt YT die Gabel arg kurz ab und lässt nicht viel mehr als 5mm Spacer nach oben und nach unten, da kann man also nicht mehr viel variieren.
Generell ist an beiden ein 60er Vorbau, was für Lenkwinkel&Lenkerbreite rel. viel ist, aber noch ok, nur länger sollte man nicht gehen. Heißt, das XL nachher mit längerem Vorbau länger machen wären keine gute Idee, umgekehrt das XXL etwas kürzer ginge.
Und ganz generell sind die Abstufungen/Sprünge zwischen den Größen bei YT ja zum Glück gering, auch mit XXL hast Du noch kein plötzlich monsterlanges Rad, sondern nur etwas über 20mm mehr, wovon man die Hälfte wieder über Vorbau o.ä. rausholen könnte.

Ich würde mich aber auch am alten Rad und wie Du dich da fühltest orientieren, alte Geo und dann vermutlich nur XL, da ist der Sprung zu neuer Geo schon deutlich, das ganze in XXL dann vielleicht doch sehr ungewohnt. Hast Du mal genauere Maße vom jetzigen Rad?


----------



## crazybratwurst (28. Juli 2022)

Ich will mir ein Capra in der MX-Variante zulegen. Jetzt hab ich bei 177cm Körpergröße und 82cm Schrittlänge wieder mal das Problem das ich quasi zwischen M und L stehe.

Hatte jemand ein ähnliches Problem und kann Empfehlungen geben ob man beim Capra eher zum größeren oder kleineren Modell greifen sollte?


----------



## imfluss (28. Juli 2022)

crazybratwurst schrieb:


> Ich will mir ein Capra in der MX-Variante zulegen. Jetzt hab ich bei 177cm Körpergröße und 82cm Schrittlänge wieder mal das Problem das ich quasi zwischen M und L stehe.
> 
> Hatte jemand ein ähnliches Problem und kann Empfehlungen geben ob man beim Capra eher zum größeren oder kleineren Modell greifen sollte?


Wie immer hängt es davon am, was man priorisiert : Laufruhe L, verspielteres handling M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (28. Juli 2022)

crazybratwurst schrieb:


> Ich will mir ein Capra in der MX-Variante zulegen. Jetzt hab ich bei 177cm Körpergröße und 82cm Schrittlänge wieder mal das Problem das ich quasi zwischen M und L stehe.
> 
> Hatte jemand ein ähnliches Problem und kann Empfehlungen geben ob man beim Capra eher zum größeren oder kleineren Modell greifen sollte?


Zum größeren.


----------



## Evotrf (23. August 2022)

Hallo Jungs/Mädels,

ich fahre aktuell ein 2017 Jeffsy CF Pro 27 in Größe M und möchte auf ein Izzo umsteigen. Hier schwanke ich mal wieder zwischen M und L. War beim Jeffsy damals auch so, hab aber das M genommen, da im Sale gewesen und L ausverkauft war.
Jetzt ist es so, dass ich mit 173cm und 81cm Schrittlänge mein Jeffsy mir doch etwas "größer" wünschen würde. Sprich nicht so viel Sattelüberhöhung.
Hat jemand schonmal eine ähnliche Situation gehabt? Vielleicht auch mit aähnlichen Werten?

Danke schonmal


----------



## LaserRatte (1. September 2022)

Evotrf schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs/Mädels,
> 
> ich fahre aktuell ein 2017 Jeffsy CF Pro 27 in Größe M und möchte auf ein Izzo umsteigen. Hier schwanke ich mal wieder zwischen M und L. War beim Jeffsy damals auch so, hab aber das M genommen, da im Sale gewesen und L ausverkauft war.
> Jetzt ist es so, dass ich mit 173cm und 81cm Schrittlänge mein Jeffsy mir doch etwas "größer" wünschen würde. Sprich nicht so viel Sattelüberhöhung.
> ...


Ich hab ein 29er Jeffsy und die selben Masse 172cm 81cm Schritt. Ich könnte ohne Probleme ein Large (Bekannter von mir hat eins in L) fahren vor allem wenn es weniger Shred und mehr Tourenbike sein soll. Jeffsy und Izzo unterscheiden sich ja kaum von den Maßen her.
Das Sattel rohr am Izzo ist länger also könnte sein, dass du keine wirklich lange Dropper rein bekommst.


----------



## Rockside (1. September 2022)

Ich habe ganz ähnliche Maße am Izzo, würde aber auf keinen Fall ein L nehmen. Das wäre mir klar zu lang.
Ich habe am M nun auch den Vorbau ausgetauscht, von 50 auf 40 mm und fahre damit besser.

Weniger Sattelüberhöhung kann man mit einem höheren Lenker erreichen.


----------



## Shadowrunner (1. September 2022)

Moin !

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken ebenfalls auf ein YT umzusteigen.

1,85
89 SL

Ich interessiere mich für´s Izzo und Jeffsy, beide in XL empfehlenswert oder lieber in Größe L?

Fahre Touren, Trail und auch Bikeparks(wo ich es mal mitnehmen würde aber nicht muss, da ich noch ein Rage besitze).

Vielleicht kann mir da ja jemand weiterhelfen mit ähnlichen Abmessungen.


----------



## jodi2 (6. September 2022)

Eher XL.
Habe XL und bin bei beiden Maßen 1-1,5cm kürzer.


----------



## sparkfan (6. September 2022)

Hast ziemlich lange Beine. Wenn du auch lange Arme hast, dann würde ich mich (!) eher für XL entscheiden. Wenn's doch minimal lang wäre, würde ich auf einen 40mm Vorbau wechseln. Weniger eher nicht. Abgesehen davon, dass es für 35mm Lenker nicht viele kürzere Vorbauten gibt, ist dann irgendwann der Abstand zw. der Linie, die die Griffe verbindet, und dem Gabelschaft zu kurz.


----------



## DH-Corn (9. September 2022)

Bin auch 1,85 mit 85SL und fahre das Jeffsy 27,5 in XL. Habe aber nen 30er Vorbau dran und den Lenker auf 780mm gekürzt, fand es vorher zu gestreckt. Jetzt passt es sehr gut und man kann sehr gut mit dem kurzen Vorbau fahren.

Fahre aber kein Bikepark, sonst hätte ich mir definitiv noch das L angeschaut.


----------



## LaserRatte (9. September 2022)

Puh ein 27,5er Jeffsy mit 30er Vorbau. Das muss j amega nervös sein bei schnellerer Gangart.


----------



## sparkfan (9. September 2022)

Vorbaulänge ist nicht alles. Offenbar ist die effektive Vorbaulänge entscheidend. Profis meinen, die sollte nicht unter 20mm sein. Hier ist alles erklärt:








						Exploring the Relationship Between Handlebar vs Stem Length - Pinkbike
					

We hear a lot of noise about stem lengths, but your handlebar may play the larger role in that equation.




					www.pinkbike.com
				




Eines ist sicher. Spätestens wenn die Hände (bzw. die Griffe) hinter dem Gabelschaft sind, wird's langsam skurril. Man fühlt sich bestimmt wie auf einem Lastenrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaserRatte (9. September 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Vorbaulänge ist nicht alles. Offenbar ist die effektive Vorbaulänge entscheidend. Profis meinen, die sollte nicht unter 20mm sein. Hier ist alles erklärt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


30mm Vorbau mit 66° Lenkwinkel. Darum geht es mir


----------



## Stephan-01 (5. Oktober 2022)

Liebe Gemeinde,

ich war vor ca. 2 Wochen in der Mill und bin das Capra in XL und auch in XXL sowohl als 29“ und als MX gefahren. Ich habe leider kein Bike zum vergleich. Mein Cube ist aktuell 15 Jahre alt. Ich möchte mit den Bike auf die Arbeit fahren (ca. 17 km) und an den Wochenenden Trails bzw. im Park fahren. Auf einem aktuellen Specialized ENDURO S4 sitze ich gut drauf.

*Mindestangaben:*
YT Modell Capra Core 4
Laufradgröße: 29“ oder MX
Körpergröße: 191
Schrittlänge: 89

Jetzt die Frage aller Fragen: XL oder XXL

Danke für eure Antworten 

Stephan


----------



## sparkfan (13. Oktober 2022)

Bin weder das eine noch das andere Bike gefahren, aber rein nach den Zahlen würde ich zu XL tendieren:








						Bike comparison: YT Industries Capra Core 4 2022 vs YT Industries Capra Core 4 2022 vs Specialized Enduro 2021
					

Use this app to compare bike geometries of different manufacturers with each other, in order to determine the most suitable bike for your personal requirements.




					www.bike-stats.de
				




EDIT: vorausgesetzt ich habe bei Enduro das richtige Modelljahr getroffen.


----------



## Stephan-01 (13. Oktober 2022)

Danke Dir für die Antwort. Habe es Anfang der Woche bestellt. Bin gespannt. Aber Du hast recht, von den Zahlen her, sollte es gut passen.

Liebe Grüße 

Stephan


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Oktober 2022)

Sollte passen, aber XXL wäre besser wenn du es nicht so " verspielt" magst, sondern eher zügig unterwegs bist.

Auch die aktuellen Capra fallen nicht grad lang aus  - ich habe das alte XXL, das ist 10mm kürzer, aber für mich sehr kompakt bei 200cm/100cm. Man hockt da doch oftmals tendenziell hecklastig drauf.  Den Lenkwinkel fand ich auch zu steil, habe ich nachgebessert.


----------



## Stephan-01 (13. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe mir die „verspieltere“ Variante bestellt, also XL.  Ich werde berichten sobald es angekommen ist.

Liebe Grüße 

Stephan


----------



## Stephan-01 (1. November 2022)

So da bin ich mal wieder. Das Capra ist wohlbehalten angekommen und es passt perfekt in XL

Liebe Grüße 

Stephan


----------



## buddlersen (9. November 2022)

Capra MK3 29 XL oder XXL?
190
94

Das MK2 hatte ich mal in XXL, war mir bergauf aber zu gestreckt/hecklastig.


----------



## Stephan-01 (9. November 2022)

Hi Buddlersen,

ich habe das MK3 als MX Variante in XL.






Liebe Grüße

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blange (7. Dezember 2022)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte mir ein YT Izzo zulegen und bin wegen der Grösse noch unsicher. 

Körpergröße: 176 cm
Schrittlänge: 84 cm

Wenn ich hier die Grössenratschläge ansehe, tendieren viele zu L, wenige zu M. Ich habe zudem kurze Arme, was mich bezüglich der Grösse L ein wenig nachdenklich stimmt. Was meint ihr, welche Grösse passt besser? Ich brauche das bike eher für moderate Runden mit hohem Trailanteil. 

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps,

Gruss, blange


----------



## buddlersen (7. Dezember 2022)

Stephan-01 schrieb:


> Hi Buddlersen,
> 
> ich habe das MK3 als MX Variante in XL.
> 
> ...


Bei mir ist es auch eine XL geworden. 

@blange
Ich kann dir nur mitgeben, dass beim Izzo in Größe M eine Art Knockblock erforderlich und verbaut ist, bei der L glaube ich lässt sich der Lenker komplett frei drehen.


----------



## grogy81 (7. Dezember 2022)

blange schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich möchte mir ein YT Izzo zulegen und bin wegen der Grösse noch unsicher.
> 
> ...


Ich bin auch 176cm groß und war vor der gleichen Entscheidung gestanden. Bin in Forchheim beide Größen probe gefahren. Hab mich auf L deutlich wohler gefühlt. Fahre aber auch eher tourenlastig. 
Der Mitarbeiter hat mir dann noch den Tip gegeben einen kürzeren Vorbau zu montieren, hab ich gemacht (40mm). Für mich passts jetzt ganz gut.
Wie meistens Geschmackssache, Probefahrt macht meiner Meinung nach immer Sinn


----------



## Rockside (7. Dezember 2022)

blange schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier die Grössenratschläge ansehe, tendieren viele zu L, wenige zu M. Ich habe zudem kurze Arme, was mich bezüglich der Grösse L ein wenig nachdenklich stimmt.


Das ist im Zweifel möglicherweise höchst individuell (kurze Arme). Du könntest bei denen in Forchheim probefahren.


----------



## blange (7. Dezember 2022)

Rockside schrieb:


> Das ist im Zweifel möglicherweise höchst individuell (kurze Arme). Du könntest bei denen in Forchheim probefahren.




Ich habe mir erhofft, hier sagt mir jemand welche Grösse ich brauche so im Sinne einer göttlichen Eingebung .

Natürlich wäre eine Probefahrt ideal, leider ist Forchheim ein paar 100 km weit weg. Also wenn jemand weitere Erfahrungen hat, hier bitte posten! Da ich genau zwischen zwei Grössen liege, muss ich vielleicht doch nach Forchheim fahren. Das geht mir leider bei vielen Marken so die einigermassen bezahlbare Bikes anbieten, z.B. Cube, Canyon, YT...


----------



## LaserRatte (7. Dezember 2022)

blange schrieb:


> Ich habe mir erhofft, hier sagt mir jemand welche Grösse ich brauche so im Sinne einer göttlichen Eingebung .
> 
> Natürlich wäre eine Probefahrt ideal, leider ist Forchheim ein paar 100 km weit weg. Also wenn jemand weitere Erfahrungen hat, hier bitte posten! Da ich genau zwischen zwei Grössen liege, muss ich vielleicht doch nach Forchheim fahren. Das geht mir leider bei vielen Marken so die einigermassen bezahlbare Bikes anbieten, z.B. Cube, Canyon, YT...


Ich veruch mal dri zu helfen. Ich habe ein Jeffsy, das unterscheidet sich ja nur wenig vom Izzo was die Geo/Größe betriftt und mit 172/81 könnte ich ohne Probleme auch ein L fahren. Wäre ich größer hätte ich definitiv zu Large gegriffen. M passt bei meiner Größe perfekt aber wenn man 6cm größer ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (7. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin 1,72 und da ist M genau richtig. Mit dem 50er Vorbau.
Ich finde das sich das Izzo im sitzen vergleichsweise groß anfühlt.
Meine Vermutung der reale Sitzwinkel ist nicht so steil wie die Geo Tabelle suggeriert.


----------



## blange (8. Dezember 2022)

LaserRatte schrieb:


> Ich veruch mal dri zu helfen. Ich habe ein Jeffsy, das unterscheidet sich ja nur wenig vom Izzo was die Geo/Größe betriftt und mit 172/81 könnte ich ohne Probleme auch ein L fahren. Wäre ich größer hätte ich definitiv zu Large gegriffen. M passt bei meiner Größe perfekt aber wenn man 6cm größer ist..





Mr.A schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,72 und da ist M genau richtig. Mit dem 50er Vorbau.
> Ich finde das sich das Izzo im sitzen vergleichsweise groß anfühlt.
> Meine Vermutung der reale Sitzwinkel ist nicht so steil wie die Geo Tabelle suggeriert



Vielen Dank, das weist auch eher auf Grösse L hin. Ich überlege noch, für eine solche Investition lohnt sich vielleicht doch die Reise...


----------



## LaserRatte (8. Dezember 2022)

Die Entscheidung wird dir doch sowieso abgenommen. M ist nicht verfügbar 😂


----------



## blange (8. Dezember 2022)

LaserRatte schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung wird dir doch sowieso abgenommen. M ist nicht verfügbar


Zum Glück ist es nicht dringend und ich kann warten bis auch M wieder verfügbar ist


----------



## Rockside (8. Dezember 2022)

Bin 1,72 m, fahre mit dem M aber einen kürzeren 40 mm Vorbau (nicht so lange Arme).

Du bist 4 cm größer und hast gemäß deiner Frage 'kurze Arme'.
Da könnte auch ein M mit dem serienmäßigen 50er Vorbau passen, vorallem wenn man viel Trails fährt und evtl. nicht so gestreckt sitzen will.
Das L ist am Oberrohr 25 mm länger als das M.
Laut YT Größentabelle wäre das L ab 1,75 m, was vermutlich dann eher für 1,75 m Menschen mit längerem Oberkörper passen würde.

Aber wie schon geschrieben, ohne Probefahrt ist das bei Zwischengrößen und dazu den individuellen Gegebenheiten nur sehr schwer zu sagen.


----------

